# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Article on piloscopy...

## Carlos Wesley, MD

To those requesting an update on Pilofocus, here is an article recently published in "The Verge".  While both informative and somewhat provocative, the story contains a few points that require clarification:

1) The patient quoted with a large, red donor scar is not actually a surgical patient of mine, but rather a patient with whom I had a consultation as he sought treatment for his cosmetically-unacceptable surgical scar that he received after having undergone surgery with a different surgeon at a different location.

2) Amongst the many interviews I granted to the journalist, one took place immediately following a very in-depth consultation during which I counseled a severely-depressed teenager.  Although his hair loss was his stated source of depression, I also worked to find him a psychiatrist that has helped him through his clinical depression.  This is a rare instance and certainly does not reflect the majority of the healthy and confident patients with whom I meet.  I was, therefore, disappointed in the otherwise well-written article when I felt that this unique psychiatric referral was presented as my preferred treatment for many.  It falsely portrays our medical issue of hair loss as frivolous when, in reality, I feel so strongly about its importance that I have dedicated my professional career to treating it.

----------


## joachim

thank you for the additional information, dr. wesley.

if you don't mind i would like to ask you about an important point about piloscopy.
it was discussed many times here without real facts or detailed information, but people always mention that mysterious presentation you shared with spencer and one or the other member of this forum. it seems that what those people saw was very impressive and could be a game changer in the hairloss world. especially there are rumours about donor regeneration possibilities with acell. the verge article also mentions it (big bladder powder). 

when do you think you will be able to share this mysterious presentation and further details with us?
we're all dying to here more facts about it, and you probably have your stuff protected by patents anyway. so we would really appreciate if you can provide us with more information on that a.s.a.p. as many of us are considering to wait with a HT until piloscopy is released for the public. 

many thanks in advance.

----------


## ShookOnes

> thank you for the additional information, dr. wesley.
> 
> if you don't mind i would like to ask you about an important point about piloscopy.
> it was discussed many times here without real facts or detailed information, but people always mention that mysterious presentation you shared with spencer and one or the other member of this forum. it seems that what those people saw was very impressive and could be a* game changer* in the hairloss world. especially there are *rumours about donor regeneration possibilities with acell*. the verge article also mentions it (big bladder powder). 
> 
> when do you think you will be able to share this mysterious presentation and further details with us?
> we're all dying to here more facts about it, and you probably have your stuff protected by patents anyway. so we would really appreciate if you can provide us with more information on that a.s.a.p. as many of us are considering to wait with a HT until piloscopy is released for the public. 
> 
> many thanks in advance.


 

Here's what you need to know about acell http://baldingblog.com/2014/07/02/acell-update-for-nhi/
piloscopy is scarless, whereas scars have been unavoidable with any transplant. Not sure if I would call it a game changer, but it is definitely a step in the right direction after so many decades.

----------


## Canuck

This is my first post but I had to comment - upwards of $20,000?! I was really excited about this procedure but not so much now. I'm willing to spend thousands but not upwards of $20k. Hopefully, after a while the price will come down. I'm glad for the update, though - Pilofocus is still a brilliant idea and a great advancement IMO.

----------


## ShookOnes

> This is my first post but I had to comment - upwards of $20,000?! I was really excited about this procedure but not so much now. I'm willing to spend thousands but not upwards of $20k. Hopefully, after a while the price will come down. I'm glad for the update, though - Pilofocus is still a brilliant idea and a great advancement IMO.


 
do keep in mind it doesn't mention how many grafts 20k can get. UPWARDS of 20k could be possibly the maximum grafts a person can get. And i believe not everyone can get NW6/7 because of donor density... so it might be (hopefully) 20k for a NW5?

one can only hope arista provides us his clinical results

----------


## FearTheLoss

so not much more talk about any regeneration

----------


## 534623

> so not much more talk about any regeneration


 I think lots of guys (especially those with _"bloodshot eyes from sleepless nights scrolling through online forums like Hair Loss Help and Bald Truth Talk"_)  still 'muse' about any regeneration ...



> http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/8/582...-a-better-cure
> 
> [] Within days, online hair-loss forums lit up with people seeking more information. "I heard from credible sources that Dr. Wesleys technique is amazing BUT there are still some barriers," wrote a user named "didi." "I think if this was something really interesting, we would have heard something by now," replied "Arashi." "Be patient guys," advised "Javert." "Maybe something will leak soon!"
> Shortly after his presentation, Wesley was a guest on a popular podcast, The Bald Truth, where host Spencer Kobren mused that piloscopy  what Wesley calls the technique  may become the "new gold standard" in hair-transplant surgery. []


 I really enjoyed reading this article ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kiwi

I'd spend $10K on a partial pilofocus treatment if it gave me some decent coverage and filled up my FUT ACELL scar.

----------


## hellouser

The delays on Pilofocus are embarrassing. This should have been a commercially available treatment a long time ago. Whatever else is going on with this is basically a slap to the face of the hair loss community; announced last year only to be released god knows when.

----------


## Artista

I can understand the frustration that so many here  have been experiencing.
Just wanted to say that there  has not been any definite  timeline for a release date made by *Dr Wesley* as yet.
What *Spencer* had mentioned about that in early 2013 on his Live Show was entirely speculative.
Of course I can understand why in 2013 that timeline seemed to be possible.
You must keep in mind that *Dr Wesley* has a whole lot on his plate..flying out to Utah (instrumentation lab)
and then back in NY he has plenty of  patients to take care of as well.

Being that I am also  in contact with Dr Wesley, I know that he has not been able as yet to  give  a definitive timeline.
(at least back then)
I believe the next phase in testing ,regarding the updated *Pilofocus* instrumentation, will begin this month.
Once *Dr Wesley* has  included me for that phase test I WILL let you all know. Thats a promise.
Cheers!

----------


## ss1980

It is July 2014 and still nothing to show for it, just big words, promises and disappointments

I remember Spencer  saying how Dr Carlos showed him powerpoint presentation which was amazing that he  cant even talk about it, soo huge and revolutionary..that was last year.

*Artista* saw the same thing but *can't* talk about it

----------


## sascha

> It is July 2014 and still nothing to show for it, just big words, promises and disappointments
> 
> I remember Spencer  saying how Dr Carlos showed him powerpoint presentation which was amazing that he  cant even talk about it, soo huge and revolutionary..that was last year.
> 
> *Artista* saw the same thing but *can't* talk about it


 I understand you man. This is the only thing I don´t like either. If there is something out there, why can´t people just tell it. Its not like I am going into my laboratory and try to copy that stuff... I wouldnt even go in for a new treatment immediately, but how cool would it be to know for sure there is something when you really need it....

----------


## joachim

yes, both of them saw this mysterious presentation... which i think wasn't spectactular at all. ok, you enter the scalp from beneath and pluck the grafts, so that no scar from outside is visible (except the hole to insert the instrument). a nice idea and the fact that you can get better graft survival and pluck maybe 2000 donor grafts more than usual because of no scarring, is all good and nice. but we're stil moving hairs from A to B. probably no multiplication at all. the talk about acell is all just hokus pokus malokus. if only 10 of 1000 hairs regenerates itself with acell then it's still crap. 
however, it was extremely hyped up by spencer and artista. perhaps they were highly fascinated about the idea to insert an instrument and come from under the skin. that's all.

pilofocus will not be a gamechanger but it will bring FUE a small step forward.

----------


## Artista

Yes its called '*confidentiality*' *ss1980*  ..
Both* Spencer* and myself had  personally been shown that initial PowerPoint presentation via Skype by * Dr Wesley* himself. (since then he has updated me once again via Skype) 
He has *entrusted both of us* not to speak too much of his methods specifics.  
*Dr Wesley* did not show the same thing at the ISHRS conference last year and I can understand why.
His instrumentation technology has really PROGRESSED now guys.
He isnt playing any games ,,he is _VERY SINCERE_ at what he is doing.

*ss1980*  (and everyone else) hang in there bro...we will experience much more POSITIVE times for our hair in the future.

----------


## joachim

can dr. wesley at least give us a timeline when he will reveal all the secrets? will it be this year, or next year? or even 2016?

hasn't he already patented all stuff? why not talk about it?

at least he can tell us one word regarding donor regeneration. is it reality or not? if yes, to what degree? is it even part of the goal he wants to achieve or is it only about the instruments to provide a scarless procedure?

it's so frustrating being in the dark. it makes us all angry.

----------


## nameless

> can dr. wesley at least give us a timeline when he will reveal all the secrets? will it be this year, or next year? or even 2016?
> 
> hasn't he already patented all stuff? why not talk about it?
> 
> at least he can tell us one word regarding donor regeneration. is it reality or not? if yes, to what degree? is it even part of the goal he wants to achieve or is it only about the instruments to provide a scarless procedure?
> 
> it's so frustrating being in the dark. it makes us all angry.


 I agree. We are only asking about the regeneration. Is it real and to what degree? If And how long does it take to regenerate? If it takes 6 months then if we want a lot of new hair it will require lots of time so that we can keep re-harvesting the same place. But if it regenerates fast then we can get a lot of coverage fast. We need answers to just a few questions:

1. Is there regeneration?

2. How much regeneration? 10% or what percent?

3. If there's regeneration how long does it take before the same areas can be harvested again and again?

----------


## garethbale

I'm so anxious to hear more on this.

It it's reasonable affordable, will allow a HT without shaving and offers possible regeneration I will be all over this.  Otherwise I will just go to Turkey for standard FUE

Tired of waiting around for all these companies and products

----------


## Carlos Wesley, MD

Thank you for your replies, all, and I will try my best to address each of your points.

First off, we don't charge $20K.  Fees have not even been determined at this clinical stage of piloscopy.  The journalist was simply referring to the range of prices currently charged by different surgeons throughout the world (about $3K to $20K).  That is simply all that she meant.

ShookOnes: I appreciate your research, but those investigations do not relate to our use of ACell (we are not placing it in a strip nor are we plucking hairs).  As I mentioned in my original presentation, the application of ACell will parallel that used in Dr. Cooley's donor area study (see image below).  The proposed difference is this: the piloscopic approach may leave the overlying hair fragment in place within its native environment.  Incorportion of ACell (e.g. an ACell 'flush' of the underlying pilosocpic plane) coupled with the native environment holds promise of a percentage of the overlying donor fragments resuming their growth cycle.  As our instrument development primarily has taken place on *cadaveric* tissue, this has *not* been the recent focus.  Neither has hair growth - as both donor hair regeneration and new hair growth would be quite disturbing findings on a cadaveric scalp!! This also speaks to Joachim's point: there was _never_ a mysterious presentation to Spencer or to anyone.  It was my presentation of the similarities between Cooley's findings and our approach coupled with the potentially-advantageous differences that truly Spencer understood and shared my excitement for its potential.  I have never promised this phenomenon, but do believe in its promise.

Perhaps, most importantly, I would like to respond to hellouser's statement that the "delays" are "embarrassing".  The first promise we make as physicians is "First, do no harm."  While we have been working diligently to develop instrumentation that meets quality assurance standards and provides a safe and effective method to improve upon the status quo, a number of responsibilities (regulatory, manufacturing, investigational review board, sterilization studies, instrument cleaning assurances, etc.) also come into play.  Having a busy practice in NYC to maintain as these are all taking place, it's in nobody's best interest to let any of these important items slip through the cracks.  I personally, would feel more reassured than embarrassed knowing that an instrument is being carefully designed rather than hastily thrown together and marketed.

While I certainly understand the frustrations of those who wanted this to be done and ready a long ago, I can assure you that I and my engineering team *also* share your "_bloodshot eyes from sleepless nights scrolling through online forums like Hair Loss Help and Bald Truth Talk_".  The only difference is that ours come from scrolling through all of the design hurdles that we encounter.  Thank you for your patience and we'll keep our nose to the grindstone!

----------


## Artista

Great response Dr Wesley!!

----------


## ShookOnes

> The delays on Pilofocus are embarrassing. This should have been a commercially available treatment a long time ago. *Whatever else is going on with this is basically a slap to the face of the hair loss community;* announced last year only to be released god knows when.


 someone's salty lol. thanks for your reply, Dr.Wesley...  I'm hoping that there won't be too huge of a waitlist when you finally release this!

----------


## FearTheLoss

Dr. Wesley, we appreciate your responses. I just have two questions:

1. I know you don't want to give any proposed release date yet, but could you at least tell us when you plan to update the public on the results from your next phase trial? and if everything went as planned, understanding of course there are always potential issues that can obstruct timelines, when would this be available?

2. Have you looked into using AmnioFix in part of the trial and not just ACell? Apparently in Dr. Coles last study, 6/12 hairs regenerated using Aminofix, while only 2/12 regenerated with ACell. I realize you are taking a completely different approach, but I thought I'd make you aware of this. 

Keep up the good work.

FTL

----------


## stayhopeful

> Dr. Wesley, we appreciate your responses. I just have two questions:
> 
> 1. I know you don't want to give any proposed release date yet, but could you at least tell us when you plan to update the public on the results from your next phase trial? and if everything went as planned, understanding of course there are always potential issues that can obstruct timelines, when would this be available?
> 
> 2. Have you looked into using AmnioFix in part of the trial and not just ACell? Apparently in Dr. Coles last study, 6/12 hairs regenerated using Aminofix, while only 2/12 regenerated with ACell. I realize you are taking a completely different approach, but I thought I'd make you aware of this. 
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> FTL


 These are just all incredible developments.  If pilofocus proceeds and can demonstrate 6/12 or 50% regeneration, or even 30% regeneration and deliver robust and thick results, then we are talking about a real potential resolution for a lot of suffers.  If you consider a scarless procedure with maximal graft survival and 30% donor regeneration, I go from being a no way candidate for transplantation to a real candidate

Thank you for everything Dr Wesley .  I hope you are rewarded substantially when this comes to fruition

----------


## Canuck

Thanks for the response, Dr. Wesley - I'm glad you cleared up the "upwards of $20,000" statement. I'm really looking forward to when Pilofocus is ready - keep cracking the whip on that engineering team!

----------


## FearTheLoss

Also Dr. Wesley, I don't mean to bombard you with questions, but with the piloscopic method be viable for body hair transplants or does it only work on the scalp? If it could remove beard hair without scarring that would bring a plethora of new grafts into use for a lot of people. 

Thanks again, 
FTL

----------


## Artista

Hi everyone , Wanted to let you all know that Dr Wesley and I had a very nice phone conversation yesterday-approx 20 minutes. He had updated me on Pilofocus. Again , I'm sorry but I cannot get too specific on certain areas but I can tell you that his technology has really advanced. His innovatively new instrument,The 'Piloscope' is NOW completed. Now it's on to perfecting the process of medical cleanliness and sterilization . There is a lot more involved in that then most of us would realize. 
Especially since his updated Pilofocus method is a new science in hair transplantation. 
As I have been saying, Patience IS a Virtue my friends.  
After our phone conversation yesterday, I personally FEEL now more than ever before that this WILL BE a Game-Changer!!! Not kidding friends!  I can't wait to be one of his phase test patients,, that will happen after that update I had mentioned to you.   I'll respond better tomorrow morning CST.   I'm on my iPhone right now and must go.  Cheers to ALL

----------


## 158nikka

Thanks for the updates Artista, any word on the regeneration sector of pilofocus?

----------


## bald fighter

regeneration  ! YES OR NO ?

----------


## FearTheLoss

Did he state yet when your procedure will be?

----------


## Thinning@30

> regeneration ! YES OR NO ?


 This is what interests me most with respect to Piloscopy.  Artista, I realize you may not be able to share information on regeneration at this time, but I really wish we could clarify this.  Scarless transplantation would be nice, but without regeneration any new type of procedure won't be much use to high norwoods or people destined to become high norwoods.

----------


## Artista

Friends-You all must keep this in mind...
Dr Wesley has been so very busy consumed  with updating and improving his Piloscopic instrumentation out in Utah,
plus also having to treat his many patients back in NewYork.
 The regenerative  aspects of his new 'Scarless' technology  i.e.  The 2013 phase test 'before&after' photos were INDEED breathtaking BUT, it certainly was and still is ANECDOTAL at this point in time. 
Dr Wesley had said to me last Friday that the next Phase Testing timeframe  may begin about September of this year.  ( me being one of his  patients) 
Keep in mind that it was predicted to happen at the end of this spring or early this summer. It was of course an approximation. Medical science  studies are  what they are. The next Phase Test will tell us so much more. 
   (Sorry but I am at work this evening, responding via my iPhone )

----------


## joachim

> Friends-You all must keep this in mind...
> Dr Wesley has been so very busy consumed  with updating and improving his Piloscopic instrumentation out in Utah,
> plus also having to treat his many patients back in NewYork.
>  The regenerative  aspects of his new 'Scarless' technology  i.e.  The 2013 phase test 'before&after' photos were INDEED breathtaking BUT, it certainly was and still is ANECDOTAL at this point in time. 
> Dr Wesley had said to me last Friday that the next Phase Testing timeframe  may begin about September of this year.  ( me being one of his  patients) 
> Keep in mind that it was predicted to happen at the end of this spring or early this summer. It was of course an approximation. Medical science  studies are  what they are. The next Phase Test will tell us so much more. 
>    (Sorry but I am at work this evening, responding via my iPhone )


 artista, will dr wesley document within this next phase testing all before/after in fine detail to make an analysis possible regards regeneration, or is the phase testing more focused on the general tool handling and general practice?

do you except and track regeneration for yourself? is this also the reason why you are so eager to be part of the phase testing or is it just the interest in a scarless procedure?

----------


## Artista

Well yes of course he will document EVERY aspect of the next Phase Testings. There will be approximately up to 30 patients involved.   I am excited to be a part of this important endeavor.  I too will document my progress at home.

----------


## FearTheLoss

So the soonest this will be out now is 2015...How long is this phase test? and when will we be informed about regeneration or no regeneration?

----------


## Artista

Hey there Fear' I have no idea at this point.  It's a medical process of course. There are always variables as you know,, sorry to say.  Hang in there.

----------


## FearTheLoss

Okay, no worries. Are you going to be able to tell us if/what kind of regeneration you are getting while the test is still going on? or are we going to have to wait for the entire test to finish and data to be analyzed?

----------


## Artista

We, (Dr Wesley and I) have yet to have had a specific discussion regarding regeneration.
  It has been very general when talking about that .. I feel VERY positive about it though.

----------


## ShookOnes

> We, (Dr Wesley and I) have yet to have had a specific discussion regarding regeneration.
>   It has been very general when talking about that .. I feel VERY positive about it though.


 
I havn't been this excited in a long time!!!

----------


## Javert

> I havn't been this excited in a long time!!!


 +1

----------


## Carlos Wesley, MD

Regarding regeneration, there's some good science out there already in support of it.  In my opinion, it's a matter of taking those well-structured studies and applying them to our field in the way they'll benefit patients most.  I just posted an article on Twitter.  That was quite an undertaking!  I haven't figured out how to share that link yet, but you're welcome to check it out there or simply type it into your URL.

----------


## hellouser

> Regarding regeneration, there's some good science out there already in support of it.  In my opinion, it's a matter of taking those well-structured studies and applying them to our field in the way they'll benefit patients most.  I just posted an article on Twitter.  That was quite an undertaking!  I haven't figured out how to share that link yet, but you're welcome to check it out there or simply type it into your URL.


 Link to article:

http://drcarloswesley.com/T/06082014.pdf

----------


## Arashi

That's very interesting Dr Wesley. So if I understand correctly, you make from 1 hair 0.727 + 0.692 = 1.4 hair ? And those hairs are approx 75% of original thickness. So one could argue that you generate 0.75 * 1.4 = 1.05 hair tissue from 1 hair tissue ? Although very interesting and I can understand the advantage of having 2 thin hairs instead of 1 thick hair, still it doesn't sound THAT much of an improvement ?

Anyway, unlike Dr Gho you seem to be for real, so I'm really happy you're working on this.

Also, not sure if you followed Dr Aaron Gardner here on this forum, he works with Jahoda's research group. He said that in order to do this correctly, the follicle needs dissecting. I think that's something worth experimenting with, right ? Here's a summary of what he said: https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...l=1#post176631

----------


## joachim

> Regarding regeneration, there's some good science out there already in support of it.  In my opinion, it's a matter of taking those well-structured studies and applying them to our field in the way they'll benefit patients most.  I just posted an article on Twitter.  That was quite an undertaking!  I haven't figured out how to share that link yet, but you're welcome to check it out there or simply type it into your URL.


 dr. wesley, a question regarding the bisection of the follicles:
in that article there is a picture showing how the hair is divided into lower and upper portion. is this also the way you will do it with your piloscopy device?
this would mean you would extract the whole bulb with your device and leave the hair shaft in the donor area. so, after the treatment, all donor hairs are still visible from outside, is that true? and then, depending on the success rate of the regeneration, the hair shaft will whether fall out after some days/weeks/months OR stay there if it was able to successfully regenerate the bulb.

can you confirm that or correct me in that theory, please?

----------


## nameless

> That's very interesting Dr Wesley. So if I understand correctly, you make from 1 hair 0.727 + 0.692 = 1.4 hair ? And those hairs are approx 75% of original thickness. So one could argue that you generate 0.75 * 1.4 = 1.05 hair tissue from 1 hair tissue ? Although very interesting and I can understand the advantage of having 2 thin hairs instead of 1 thick hair, still it doesn't sound THAT much of an improvement ?
> 
> Anyway, unlike Dr Gho you seem to be for real, so I'm really happy you're working on this.
> 
> Also, not sure if you followed Dr Aaron Gardner here on this forum, he works with Jahoda's research group. He said that in order to do this correctly, the follicle needs dissecting. I think that's something worth experimenting with, right ? Here's a summary of what he said: https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...l=1#post176631


 If the two hairs are thinner than the one original hair that means that coverage with the two thin hairs might only be equal to the coverage of one thick hair, and this means NO improvement.

----------


## ShookOnes

> That's very interesting Dr Wesley. So if I understand correctly, you make from 1 hair 0.727 + 0.692 = 1.4 hair ? And those hairs are approx 75% of original thickness. So one could argue that you generate 0.75 * 1.4 = 1.05 hair tissue from 1 hair tissue ? Although very interesting and I can understand the advantage of having 2 thin hairs instead of 1 thick hair, still it doesn't sound THAT much of an improvement ?
> 
> Anyway, unlike Dr Gho you seem to be for real, so I'm really happy you're working on this.
> 
> Also, not sure if you followed Dr Aaron Gardner here on this forum, he works with Jahoda's research group. He said that in order to do this correctly, the follicle needs dissecting. I think that's something worth experimenting with, right ? Here's a summary of what he said: https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...l=1#post176631


 
would be great for high norwoods with limited donor. And 75% of original thickness really isn't too bad if you have multiple ones forming a natural hairline

----------


## ShookOnes

> If the two hairs are thinner than the one original hair that means that coverage with the two thin hairs might only be equal to the coverage of one thick hair, and this means NO improvement.


 
if it becomes "1.4 hairs" as arashi said, won't it still be thicker than that 1 hair?

----------


## Arashi

> would be great for high norwoods with limited donor. And 75% of original thickness really isn't too bad if you have multiple ones forming a natural hairline


 Gotta agree with JarJarbinx on this one (wow, that's a first ! lol). If you turn 3 hairs into 4 hairs but only at 75% of original thickness, you're not going to make much of a change for a patient in terms of better coverage.

----------


## Arashi

I really think the key to success here lies in dr Aaron Gardner's statement (follicles need to be dissected instead of just transected: https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...l=1#post176631 ). Like Dr Aaron Gardner noted, this might not be a commercial viable solution at first sight, since dissecting each follicle would take about 3 minutes, so about 20 follicles an hour, giving rise to 40 follicles an hour. A full 8 hours day would then give rise to 320 follicles, so a week work on a patient would only yield approx 1600 follicles. However, once proven this works as dr Aaron Gardner thinks it should work, I'm sure this could be automated somehow: a robot should be able to dissect a follicle much quicker than a human. I'm really hoping a capable doctor, like dr Wesley, would jump onto this idea, cause I really think this is the key to succesful hair regeneration at this point.

And even without a robot: if you have a team of 10 people, dissecting follicles, you could get somebody over 3000 follicles per day ! Of course this would be expensive, but man, tons of people willing to pay good money for REAL hair regeneration !! What's worth a brand new convertible 911 if you cant drive it because your hair piece will be lost in the wind ?  :Smile:

----------


## joachim

> I really think the key to success here lies in dr Aaron Gardner's statement (follicles need to be dissected instead of just transected: https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...l=1#post176631 ). Like Dr Aaron Gardner noted, this might not be a commercial viable solution at first sight, since dissecting each follicle would take about 3 minutes, so about 20 follicles an hour, giving rise to 40 follicles an hour. A full 8 hours day would then give rise to 320 follicles, so a week work on a patient would only yield approx 1600 follicles. However, once proven this works as dr Aaron Gardner thinks it should work, I'm sure this could be automated somehow: a robot should be able to dissect a follicle much quicker than a human. I'm really hoping a capable doctor, like dr Wesley, would jump onto this idea, cause I really think this is the key to succesful hair regeneration at this point.
> 
> And even without a robot: if you have a team of 10 people, dissecting follicles, you could get somebody over 3000 follicles per day ! Of course this would be expensive, but man, tons of people willing to pay good money for REAL hair regeneration !! What's worth a brand new convertible 911 if you cant drive it because your hair piece will be lost in the wind ?


 that's true. actually, i don't see why it has to be that extremely expensive. even if you would have to pay 100 dollar per man-hour, this would result in 10.000 dollars for 100 hours of work. in contrast to today's anyway much overprized hair transplants (e.g. Gho) this doesn't make a very large difference. at least it would be a cure for which many people would like to pay good money.

however, i have a feeling that it's not as easy as Dr. Gardner explained. he talks about removing the surrounding tissue etc.
not sure what that means, and if really both halves regrow consistently then, with thick hairs.

but it would be definitely interesting to see if this really works. if only some of those researcher would be willing to try it.
if the only hurdle is, like Dr. Gardner says, time and money, then i don't see why this shouldn't be a solution.

in fact, this is what nigam tried, but his dissection technique was different than what Dr. Gardner told us. generally nigam's idea wasn't that bad, but he still messed up everything he worked on.

----------


## Arashi

> but he still messed up everything he worked on.


 Yeah Nigam is just too stupid for it, he can't even do a normal hair transplant. So it's interesting that a capable doctor like Dr Wesley is now working on it.

----------


## ShookOnes

> Gotta agree with JarJarbinx on this one (wow, that's a first ! lol). If you turn 3 hairs into 4 hairs but only at 75% of original thickness, you're not going to make much of a change for a patient in terms of better coverage.


 
yes but 3000 hairs is 4200, 5000 hairs is 7000, and 10,000 hairs is 14,000.
There's still potential because 75% is still quite a bit. I could still be wrong but I would imagine the pictures of large scale operations will be great to see.

----------


## JJJJrS

The studies by the Italian researchers and Dr. Cooley, which Dr. Wesley has cited in the past, are interesting but are they really relevant? Maybe I'm missing something, but both are over 5 years old and neither work has really led to any major breakthrough yet. In addition, both studies apply completely different approaches (transecting follicles vs. applying ACell).

I think if someone wants to prove donor regeneration is occurring, the best thing they can do is present some actual evidence rather than citing studies from other researchers which may or may not be effective/applicable.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> The studies by the Italian researchers and Dr. Cooley, which Dr. Wesley has cited in the past, are interesting but are they really relevant? Maybe I'm missing something, but both are over 5 years old and neither work has really led to any major breakthrough yet. In addition, both studies apply completely different approaches (transecting follicles vs. applying ACell).
> 
> I think if someone wants to prove donor regeneration is occurring, the best thing they can do is present some actual evidence rather than citing studies from other researchers which may or may not be effective/applicable.


 hence, why Dr. Wesley is running another trial.

----------


## Recidive

Any updates on the Pilofocus trial? Artista, please keep us updated

----------


## Javert

> Any updates on the Pilofocus trial? Artista, please keep us updated


 This.

----------


## hellouser

> Any updates on the Pilofocus trial? Artista, please keep us updated


 Probably just the usual delays, delays, delays for god knows what reason.

Sigh.

----------


## Recidive

> Probably just the usual delays, delays, delays for god knows what reason.
> 
> Sigh.


 There a some things that Dr Wesley should clarify by now. It is not related to Intellectual property at all. First, it is not clear whether he already submitted his medical device for FDA clearance. If he did so, why he has to do new clinical trials? It does not make sense. 
If he hasn't submitted his device to FDA, then he should say this and give us a realistic time estimate. They way he explains things is intricate, and honestly it induces to think that he is using this as a marketing tool to enhance his business.

Btw, the same goes with Dr Mwamba and the other French guy who said they were working on regeneration and then vanish. They need to update us as they promised!

----------


## Artista

*Hello everyone,* 
Im back (again).  There are two reasons why I have not been active on our Forum for quite a while.
First of which being ,_ my regular life  and my work-life both got 'in the way'_
and as *Spencer Kobren* has basically said many times in the past, *It is good to step back once in a while and not get too 'wrapped-up' in the hairloss conversations.*
 For some* it can become very emotionally DRAINING...possibly damaging  for our youth*. 
Especially since new forms of future hair treatments can and do take time to evolve (to come forth gradually)
*The term 'Patience is a Virtue' isn't just a word-play*.
Now to update, 
I have not heard from *Dr Wesley* in quite a while but _that IS NOT a bad thing_!   
You must remember that *Dr Wesley is so VERY BUSY with what he has been doing.*
I meant to contact him approx 3 weeks ago but as Ive said,,my life got in the way also, 
* I know that Dr Wesley WILL contact me at the appropriate time*.
As soon as Im done here I will send him an email but we all must be patience.

*I DO realize just how desperate some of us can feel to be, especially our younger guys.
Stay strong my forum brothers!!
*

----------


## hellouser

It's taking ridiculously long. Nothing to applaud.

However, I did find this one Google's patent search:

https://www.google.com/patents/US20140236181

Note this from the patent:




> Although this disclosure focuses on extraction of head hair for subsequent transplantation, the disclosed technology also applies to extraction of hair follicles from other parts of the human body, such as the arm pit and pelvic regions, for the purpose of permanent hair removal.


 This is something I've raised a number of times but everyone's been dodging the question: what about using leg/arm hair from other areas?

The procedure is ridiculously fast for removing follicles, so why not take hair from the legs? I've got more than 10,000 follicles available. Combine that with follicles available in the scalp donor area and you've got a 'cure' so to say. That said, why the hell hasn't Dr. Wesley touched on this?

----------


## joachim

> It's taking ridiculously long. Nothing to applaud.
> 
> However, I did find this one Google's patent search:
> 
> https://www.google.com/patents/US20140236181
> 
> Note this from the patent:
> 
> 
> ...


 i think it's definitely possible to use the hairs of the legs, but would you really want that? is the hair structure of your leg hairs similar to the scalp hairs? i too have a lot of hairs on the legs but they are thinner and more curved compared to my scalp hair. so in my case, this would look relatively poor. for some people it could be a nice solution though.

----------


## hellouser

> i think it's definitely possible to use the hairs of the legs, but would you really want that? is the hair structure of your leg hairs similar to the scalp hairs? i too have a lot of hairs on the legs but they are thinner and more curved compared to my scalp hair. so in my case, this would look relatively poor. for some people it could be a nice solution though.


 The leg hairs on me are actually as straight if not straighter than my scalp hair. Yes, they're fine, but there's enough of them for some pretty coverage if not at least filler.

----------


## Recidive

> *Hello everyone,* 
> Im back (again).  There are two reasons why I have not been active on our Forum for quite a while.
> First of which being ,_ my regular life  and my work-life both got 'in the way'_
> and as *Spencer Kobren* has basically said many times in the past, *It is good to step back once in a while and not get too 'wrapped-up' in the hairloss conversations.*
>  For some* it can become very emotionally DRAINING...possibly damaging  for our youth*. 
> Especially since new forms of future hair treatments can and do take time to evolve (to come forth gradually)
> *The term 'Patience is a Virtue' isn't just a word-play*.
> Now to update, 
> I have not heard from *Dr Wesley* in quite a while but _that IS NOT a bad thing_!   
> ...


 Artista, did you get any reply from Dr Wesley?

----------


## Artista

*Hi Recidive*   Unfortunately not yet.
Im sure Ill hear from him soon though.
Maybe Ill give his office a call.
No worries though.  As I have said a few times before, *Dr Wesley has a WHOLE LOT on his 'plate'* I can only imagine the pressures he is feeling. 
Working at his Clinic with his regular  patients and then having to work on the Phase Testings too.
Ill keep you all informed -*thanks Recidive*

----------


## joachim

> *Hi Recidive*   Unfortunately not yet.
> Im sure Ill hear from him soon though.
> Maybe Ill give his office a call.
> No worries though.  As I have said a few times before, *Dr Wesley has a WHOLE LOT on his 'plate'* I can only imagine the pressures he is feeling. 
> Working at his Clinic with his regular  patients and then having to work on the Phase Testings too.
> Ill keep you all informed -*thanks Recidive*


 you make it sound like he has to work day and night, and through the weekends too. i assume he simply reduced his regular patients to have some free time for the pilofocus stuff. nevertheless, i appreciate his efforts to bring some innovations. but the delays are dramatic. pilofocus should have been out already. my guess is that it definitely will take one full year to complete the development and enable the device for 1000 graft sessions and above, not to mention training other surgeons and opening the device to the public. i don't expect other surgeons adopting this device before 2017 or 2018.

----------


## Recidive

> you make it sound like he has to work day and night, and through the weekends too. i assume he simply reduced his regular patients to have some free time for the pilofocus stuff. nevertheless, i appreciate his efforts to bring some innovations. but the delays are dramatic. pilofocus should have been out already. my guess is that it definitely will take one full year to complete the development and enable the device for 1000 graft sessions and above, not to mention training other surgeons and opening the device to the public. i don't expect other surgeons adopting this device before 2017 or 2018.


 2018?!!! What the ****! Forget about it ...that time I am sure we will have something less invasive than this

----------


## Javert

> *Hi Recidive*   Unfortunately not yet.
> Im sure Ill hear from him soon though.
> Maybe Ill give his office a call.
> No worries though.  As I have said a few times before, *Dr Wesley has a WHOLE LOT on his 'plate'* I can only imagine the pressures he is feeling. 
> Working at his Clinic with his regular  patients and then having to work on the Phase Testings too.
> Ill keep you all informed -*thanks Recidive*


 Hang in there! I'm sure he's super busy. Maybe he helped Lebron restore his hairline? Seriously though what the heck did he do?

----------


## Artista

Just heard from Dr Wesley last night.
I will verify with him exactly what I can share here on the forum with everyone first ..
Tomorrow I will post more here ( am at work right now)
Cheers all !!
His work IS innovative !!

----------


## Recidive

> Just heard from Dr Wesley last night.
> I will verify with him exactly what I can share here on the forum with everyone first ..
> Tomorrow I will post more here ( am at work right now)
> Cheers all !!
> His work IS innovative !!


 Do you mean that there is some innovation not included in his two patents?

----------


## censur

> Just heard from Dr Wesley last night.
> I will verify with him exactly what I can share here on the forum with everyone first ..
> Tomorrow I will post more here ( am at work right now)
> Cheers all !!
> His work IS innovative !!


 How did it go with this?  :Smile:

----------


## Wnt

> How did it go with this?


 This Guy is an artist of marketing! Don't you guys realize that he is on the payroll of that dr wesley to promote his "technique" that never comes

----------


## Artista

*Hello everyone,* 
My apologies for the delay. I have been just so BUSY with my work and my family life.
Ive not been able to spend enough time online via my computer and being active on the forum via a 'smartphone' isn't the best for me.  Unfortunately I had not responded right away to Dr. Wesley  either-my apologies.     
I emailed *Dr Wesley* this morning just to verify on what exactly I can share here regarding our last conversation a week ago.
Hey *Wnt*, I understand your frustration. 
None of us really know just how well Dr Wesley's upcoming method will turn out to be but we all must stay positive, _REGARDLESS_.
Remember this,  that private _Skype PowerPoint presentation/conversation_ of that evolving technology(complete with photos) was shared with a small number of people including some doctors, Spencer Kobren and myself.
I would imagine that I was also included into the conversation because of my activity here. 
I cant speak for others but along with *Spencer,* I was *HIGHLY IMPRESSED* with what was discussed and shown , the 'before and afters' pics showing the effects were GREAT.

But as Spencer has said many many times on his show, it was all very *ANECDOTAL*.
That is so true..Time will tell just how effective it will become (I feel good about it).
*Dr Wesley* is doing his best to 'cross all the T's and dot all the i's' in regards to *SAFETY and EFFECTIVELY.*  

Once Dr Wesley responds to my email Ill then take time out to post again.
Stay Strong everyone.

----------


## Artista

I meant to write - 'SAFETY and EFFECTIVITY'

----------


## sascha

Hey Artista, thanks for the post and the "update" Iam sure he tries his best.
I have a question for you: Did you plan on calling in next BaldTruth-show? Would it be possible if you could ask Spencer to tell us about Replicel, since he was supposed to tell us something some months ago? I would do it, but I am from Italy and the time difference is a bit counterproductive...

----------


## Artista

Hi Sascha and thank you.. Not sure if I'll be available for the next show BUT I will send Spencer a message regarding your concerns.

----------


## sascha

Thank you veeery much, Sir  :Smile:

----------


## Recidive

> *Hello everyone,* 
> My apologies for the delay. I have been just so BUSY with my work and my family life.
> Ive not been able to spend enough time online via my computer and being active on the forum via a 'smartphone' isn't the best for me.  Unfortunately I had not responded right away to Dr. Wesley  either-my apologies.     
> I emailed *Dr Wesley* this morning just to verify on what exactly I can share here regarding our last conversation a week ago.
> Hey *Wnt*, I understand your frustration. 
> None of us really know just how well Dr Wesley's upcoming method will turn out to be but we all must stay positive, _REGARDLESS_.
> Remember this,  that private _Skype PowerPoint presentation/conversation_ of that evolving technology(complete with photos) was shared with a small number of people including some doctors, Spencer Kobren and myself.
> I would imagine that I was also included into the conversation because of my activity here. 
> I cant speak for others but along with *Spencer,* I was *HIGHLY IMPRESSED* with what was discussed and shown , the 'before and afters' pics showing the effects were GREAT.
> ...


 Hi Artista,

Could you possibly give Dr Wesley a call too? Many of us are now excited about his update. 

Thank you!

----------


## Artista

Sure *Recidive* , Ill give Dr Wesley a call. 
If he is not able to take the call Im sure that his Rep will notify him. 
*Dr Wesley is a good man and he is very SINCERE in what he is attempting to do.
*

----------


## Recidive

> Sure *Recidive* , Ill give Dr Wesley a call. 
> If he is not able to take the call Im sure that his Rep will notify him. 
> *Dr Wesley is a good man and he is very SINCERE in what he is attempting to do.
> *


 hi Artista,

Were you able to get permission from Dr Wesley? Bro, I really want to know but He would not answer to me

----------


## Artista

Hi my friend.. I'm answering on my phone right now so I don't have the time to give a full response, but I'll tell you and all else this much..
Dr. Wesley called me last night and we had a really good conversation.
He did allow me to share updated information that he had shared with me.
I'll say this much right now, his next phase testing will more than likely begin in December.
He is refining a certain part of this instrumentation. He felt it was very important to have done.
During our conversation it certainly made sense to me.
Friends please be patient. My life right now is so very busy.. I'm not sure if I'll even be able to listen or be on Spencer's  live show tonight (if it is on tonight-I feel that it will be)
Stay strong!

----------


## hellouser

> Hi my friend.. I'm answering on my phone right now so I don't have the time to give a full response, but I'll tell you and all else this much..
> Dr. Wesley called me last night and we had a really good conversation.
> He did allow me to share updated information that he had shared with me.
> *I'll say this much right now, his next phase testing will more than likely begin in December.*
> He is refining a certain part of this instrumentation. He felt it was very important to have done.
> During our conversation it certainly made sense to me.
> Friends please be patient. My life right now is so very busy.. I'm not sure if I'll even be able to listen or be on Spencer's  live show tonight (if it is on tonight-I feel that it will be)
> Stay strong!


 Terrible progress on meeting his proclaimed timelines.

----------


## Javert

> Terrible progress on meeting his proclaimed timelines.


 If it's as good as Arista and Spencer have led us to believe then it should be worth the wait.

----------


## hellouser

> If it's as good as Arista and Spencer have led us to believe then it should be worth the wait.


 Without regeneration the whole procedure is just a smidge level above regular FUE/FUT... I don't expect pricing to be anywhere near as competitive either, it'll probably be priced astronomically high, well out of reach for damn near all of us... basically another slap to the face of balding men.

----------


## brocktherock

I agree with Hellouser in this case. FUE from a skilled doctor is simply out of the question and I doubt pilofocus will be lower. Even if regeneration is possible, it might as well be on the moon unless its the same price as fut. I keep seeing Dr. Wesley's results on standard ht and I got to say I've never seen results that I'd be happy with. I don't want to be a downer but I don't have any real hope for this route. In ten years it wont matter anyway.

----------


## Javert

> Without regeneration the whole procedure is just a smidge level above regular FUE/FUT... I don't expect pricing to be anywhere near as competitive either, it'll probably be priced astronomically high, well out of reach for damn near all of us... basically another slap to the face of balding men.


 I think that we should all at least try to reserve judgment until we see what this procedure is really capable of. It could really be something great if everything we've been told is true. I'm hoping everything goes well.

----------


## Javert

> I agree with Hellouser in this case. FUE from a skilled doctor is simply out of the question and I doubt pilofocus will be lower. Even if regeneration is possible, it might as well be on the moon unless its the same price as fut. I keep seeing Dr. Wesley's results on standard ht and I got to say I've never seen results that I'd be happy with. I don't want to be a downer but I don't have any real hope for this route. In ten years it wont matter anyway.


 I agree that pricing could be an issue but our main concern should be if it's actually a marketable improvement over what limited help we have today in terms of combating hair loss.

----------


## ShookOnes

In the process of having a date for fue with a doctor, recommend low NW s to also jump ship.

----------


## clarence

> Without regeneration the whole procedure is just a smidge level above regular FUE/FUT...


 I find that an overstatement.

----------


## hellouser

> I find that an overstatement.


 I'm not a fan of mediocrity. Yeah, it's scarless... big whoop, Norwood 5+ are still screwed. That doesn't help. 2015 nearing in a couple months and still no cure in sight. I won't applaud that.

----------


## nameless

> I'm not a fan of mediocrity. Yeah, it's scarless... big whoop, Norwood 5+ are still screwed. That doesn't help. 2015 nearing in a couple months and still no cure in sight. I won't applaud that.


 I don't understand your point at all. Even if a certain cure was discovered today it would still take 5 - 7 years at least to get it to market so of course there's no certain cure in sight. You're either going to have to take a chance and roll the dice on a *possible" cure or your baldness will continue for at least 5 - 7 years. Most likely 10 years or so because they still have to invent the cure and then begins the 5 - 7 year process of bringing that cure to market. 

Accept this and stay bald for about 10 years or gamble on a *possible" cure that could get you your hair back sooner. Or else you could wear a wig.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Without regeneration the whole procedure is just a smidge level above regular FUE/FUT...


 This is what it comes down to.  Being scarless is nice and all, but that is really only an issue if you plan on shaving your head.  If you end up shaving your head after getting a transplant, I think it is safe to say the the transplant was a failure.  I know there are exceptions to the rule, but I would like to think that most guys are getting transplants to grow their hair out.  Without regeneration the difference between this and current FUE will be minimal and not worth the money.

----------


## Artista

*Hello everyone (Hi there NotCool'!)* 
I have been recently editing what will be my  newest posting in regards to my conversations (email and phone)  with* Dr Wesley.*
First of all I really want to sincerely _APOLOGIZE_ to everyone for not being as active as i had always been in the past here.
I honestly meant to update here last week but my life has been getting in the way so to speak ,My plate is FULL too-nothing to do with this topic.
*Dr Wesley does APPRECIATE and THANK* all of you who had offered to begin a 'Group/Crowd Funding' for his upcoming Method but he and his crew do have a very good round of funding already. 
Back to my point, hopefully tomorrow morning, I WILL do my updated posting (of his update-lol)
Ill say as I always have--* "Patience IS a VIRTUE"* my friends !
Ive learned that through basic life experience..Cheers to all.

----------


## stayhopeful

I was really hoping to read about Artista's reply.  Not sure what happened.

----------


## Trouse5858

> I don't understand your point at all. Even if a certain cure was discovered today it would still take 5 - 7 years at least to get it to market so of course there's no certain cure in sight. You're either going to have to take a chance and roll the dice on a *possible" cure or your baldness will continue for at least 5 - 7 years. Most likely 10 years or so because they still have to invent the cure and then begins the 5 - 7 year process of bringing that cure to market. 
> 
> Accept this and stay bald for about 10 years or gamble on a *possible" cure that could get you your hair back sooner. Or else you could wear a wig.


 Where do get the 5-7 year timeframe from? I mean what could possibly take so long to get something with a massive financial upside that long to become a marketable treatment? Are you including FDA approval in this? I could be completely wrong but it seems like in trying to have realistic expectations you're actually overstating it a bit. I mean 7 years is just an obnoxiously long standstill.....for anything.

----------


## Artista

Sorry 'Stayhopeful' and everyone else,a family member of mine is in hospital right now for surgery. I am here in hospital with her of course.
Once I get back home I'll post.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Sorry 'Stayhopeful' and everyone else,a family member of mine is in hospital right now for surgery. I am here in hospital with her of course.
> Once I get back home I'll post.


 Artista, I hope things work out well for your relative in the hospital, you, and your family.  We will be here when you get back.  Take care.

----------


## The Alchemist

> Where do get the 5-7 year timeframe from? I mean what could possibly take so long to get something with a massive financial upside that long to become a marketable treatment? Are you including FDA approval in this? I could be completely wrong but it seems like in trying to have realistic expectations you're actually overstating it a bit. I mean 7 years is just an obnoxiously long standstill.....for anything.


 
Yes, he's including trials in that.  However, 7 years is extremely optimistic time frame to complete trials.  It's probably more on the order of 10+ years.  It takes a very long time to recruit trialists, it takes a long time organize/structure the trials and file necessary paperwork,  financing is always an issue, and then there are always set backs - efficacy, toxicity etc..  Clinical trials are an enormous expense and headache for these companies trying to bring forward treatments.  Unfortunately, they're also completely necessary.   I just wish they could streamline the process to speed it up by a few years.

Replicel, CB and Histogen  are the only hope that are possible in the near term.  Anything else is far more than 10 years away.

----------


## Trouse5858

That's really depressing to say the least

----------


## FearTheLoss

Looking forward to the update artista. 

FTL

----------


## Recidive

Artista, how is it going? I hope everything is ok. Will you have a chance to share with us the news?

----------


## nameless

> Where do get the 5-7 year timeframe from? I mean what could possibly take so long to get something with a massive financial upside that long to become a marketable treatment? Are you including FDA approval in this? I could be completely wrong but it seems like in trying to have realistic expectations you're actually overstating it a bit. I mean 7 years is just an obnoxiously long standstill.....for anything.


 
Of course I'm including the time for FDA trials and approval. Look it takes a long time to go through FDA trials. And sometimes there are long gaps between each stage of clinical trials. Look how Replical and Histogen completed their previous trials over a year ago and they still haven't gone to the next trial. It can easily take 5 - 7 years to complete the entire FDA process, including approval. But first it will take a couple years to invent a cure because they still don't have a cure to even start clinical trials with. So add 2 - 3 years to invent a cure and then you are looking at about 7 - 10 years before a cure comes to market. 

You can either roll the dice and try a possible treatment or accept that you will have to wait 7 - 10 years for a certain cure.

----------


## Artista

*Hello EVERYONE (finally)*
_First of all,  I apologize for once again being very  'silent' on our forum._ 
As some of you may know, a close family member of mine went in for major surgery recently!
She is doing fine now.
 Of course I had focused all of my attention to her, on her health & well-being .
*All is well now--thankfully!!** I appreciate the well-wishes that i have received-thanks!*
Now to my  updated conversation with *Dr Wesley...*.

On October the 3rd 2014, *Dr Wesley* had gone back out  to Utah to test a newer iteration/version of his device in which the angling of the hair beneath the skin surface is being better perfected.
This round of 'tweaking'  is meant to *perfectly angle the instrument* from below the surface to make sure that it *matches the follicles angles and directions* ,,thats one of the things that has been taking a little bit more time to finish up-By the way*-its going very WELL!*
Federally speaking, there must be a 3-4 month testing procedure (with at least 2 patients) whenever there is an  alteration of a sanctioned surgical device ...and then to incorporate that into the the instrumentation.

After that *Dr Wesley* can then move forward with *restarting his major Phase Testings.*
_HOPEFULLY_ The Phase Testings  will  resume/continue in* early December this YEAR.*
*Dr Wesley* will be submitting two textbook chapters / a large manuscript to a peer-reviewed journal on* Piloscopy* over the next 10 days to *Dr Sam Lam's "Hair Transplant 360 Textbooks"* 
 He is writing a chapter committed to his method and once those are completed and published, he will then be able to show a few more images of his procedures.
("FUE verses Pilofocus" additions) 
Another thing he talked with me about was his *APPRECIATION and THANKS* to all of those  many people from this forum and abroad that had *offered group funding* but *Dr Wesley* and his crew already _DO_ have a new and very good round of finance funding  due to the quality of his ongoing trial work.
_
Once again, sorry for the delay but ,,here I am..lol._
*Stay strong my friends!* I feel that December will finally be the restarting of his Phase Testing!!
And yes, I am slated to be a patient towards the middle of the Phase Testing Trials. 
This will be exciting!

----------


## Recidive

> *Hello EVERYONE (finally)*
> _First of all,  I apologize for once again being very  'silent' on our forum._ 
> As some of you may know, a close family member of mine went in for major surgery recently!
> She is doing fine now.
>  Of course I had focused all of my attention to her, on her health & well-being .
> *All is well now--thankfully!!** I appreciate the well-wishes that i have received-thanks!*
> Now to my  updated conversation with *Dr Wesley...*.
> 
> On October the 3rd 2014, *Dr Wesley* had gone back out  to Utah to test a newer iteration/version of his device in which the angling of the hair beneath the skin surface is being better perfected.
> ...


 Thanks Artista, it is good news that the process is advancing. 
Do you know if this phase testing is the final phase or there will be more phases like in drugs (II, III)?

----------


## Artista

Hi *Recidive* and thanks for the response!
*Dr Wesley's* process certainly* IS* advancing.
Only time will tell if this next round of Phase testing will be the finale or not.
He did send me a test  photo from his recent work at Utah regarding hair follicle angling and direction.. 
(Not a before and after pic)  
*He is so focused* on this new and innovative Pilofocus technique he has been creating! 
Thanks again Recidive!

----------


## Kudu

Thanks for the update Artista and glad the surgery went well. I'd rather see Dr. Wesley taking longer and perfecting his instruments than having problems with patients, good things take time.

----------


## Artista

*Hi Kudu!*
Your welcomed and thanks!!! (my family member is doing great)
  You certainly  speak with COMMON SENSE my friend!
Everyone, please be patient. The future will be better for all of us!!

----------


## stayhopeful

pilofocus is my only hope to regain my youth in my youth

----------


## Recidive

> Hi *Recidive* and thanks for the response!
> *Dr Wesley's* process certainly* IS* advancing.
> Only time will tell if this next round of Phase testing will be the finale or not.
> He did send me a test  photo from his recent work at Utah regarding hair follicle angling and direction.. 
> (Not a before and after pic)  
> *He is so focused* on this new and innovative Pilofocus technique he has been creating! 
> Thanks again Recidive!


 Only time will tell?! That sounds like the FDA is making it hard for approval! It was going to be released this year in the last interview and article he gave! What is happening?

----------


## FearTheLoss

Artista can we can an update? Also, is Dr. Wesley planning on doing another phase after this next one you are participating in? 

I would love to get pilofocus done in my crown, regeneration or not, so I'd like to have some kind of idea of when this is going to be out or if I'm going to just get normal FUE again.

----------


## Wnt

> Artista can we can an update? Also, is Dr. Wesley planning on doing another phase after this next one you are participating in? 
> 
> I would love to get pilofocus done in my crown, regeneration or not, so I'd like to have some kind of idea of when this is going to be out or if I'm going to just get normal FUE again.


 Artista, Could you please tell us if there have been another "unexpected delay" in that trial that was due about 8 months ago? Last time you told it was starting in December the latest

----------


## hellouser

> Artista, Could you please tell us if there have been another "unexpected delay" in that trial that was due about 8 months ago? Last time you told it was starting in December the latest


 Let me answer that for him:

Yes, Dr. Wesley is working real hard and is doing great work, he's such a great guy, bla bla bla.... but something for some reason is such and such and he plans on doing another trial in mid 2015.

----------


## Kiwi

> Let me answer that for him:
> 
> Yes, Dr. Wesley is working real hard and is doing great work, he's such a great guy, bla bla bla.... but something for some reason is such and such and he plans on doing another trial in mid 2015.


 
lol - I was starting to miss you Hell  :Smile:

----------


## Recidive

> *Hello EVERYONE (finally)*
> _First of all,  I apologize for once again being very  'silent' on our forum._ 
> As some of you may know, a close family member of mine went in for major surgery recently!
> She is doing fine now.
>  Of course I had focused all of my attention to her, on her health & well-being .
> *All is well now--thankfully!!** I appreciate the well-wishes that i have received-thanks!*
> Now to my  updated conversation with *Dr Wesley...*.
> 
> On October the 3rd 2014, *Dr Wesley* had gone back out  to Utah to test a newer iteration/version of his device in which the angling of the hair beneath the skin surface is being better perfected.
> ...


 Artista/Dr Wesley: 

I know how busy you are with work, family and life. However, it could be a good idea that some of you posts some news about every month or two, so that people can have an idea of what would be available in a reasonable timeframe. Being patient is important but keeping Hope is even more I think.

----------


## Artista

Hello all,* Wnt* sorry for the delay in responding after reading it on my smartphone(as well as to all else),
I have not had a conversation with *Dr Wesley* in quite a while. 
It *does not make me concerned* of course. I know him to be a good man and he has been VERY involved in that  3-4 month testing procedure to PERFECT his specialized endoscopic tool.
I also remember that he spoke of *possibly resuming his Phase Testing* early this month,* December.*
*I should be hearing from him soon my friends*.
Sorry that i have not been active here. 
My life has been 'getting in the way' of course, i.e. work/family.
My main focus for always being here has been to always try to HELP the community using commonsense and life facts.
Striving for today is IMPERATIVE. Please do not ALLOW hair loss to ruin your lives. I know for the very young guys with hair loss it can be so very disturbing.
The great thing is that at some point in the future there will be great advancements.
*Medical science has been advancing so well in-part due to the mapping our our genes- 'Genome Project'.*

Back to our point here, Im sure that Dr Wesley will be in contact with me this month.
Ill give him a call later today as well.
Cheers to ALL.

----------


## KO1

Doesn't Carlos Wesley look like George Clooney?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wnt

As for me I am done with this bullshit piloxil #2 by Wesley... I have booked a procedure with Dr Mwamba and will get his FIT/FUE without scars.

----------


## hellouser

> As for me I am done with this bullshit piloxil #2 by Wesley... I have booked a procedure with Dr Mwamba and will get his FIT/FUE without scars.


 You're probably better off. At the slow pace Wesley is working on, it'll probably be another few years before he does anything credible with commercialization of pilofocus.

----------


## Recidive

Can Artista or somebody ask Dr Wesley to give an update himself on the situation of his device, just like the good news that Dr Mwamba just gave in another thread? 

I am not saying that he owes us details, but a bit more clarity would help us make informed decisions. There is too much speculation on the forum lately, and this really does not help.

----------


## ParanoiaDestroya

I consider this a major problem. Few, especially non-sufferers, take hair loss seriously. It's considered, as the doctor said, _"frivolous"_. I think that's a mistake. Everyone has a self image and what they value about their bodies. If you told someone a major aesthetic change to their body were going to occur, and it's only a matter of what ones they value most, they would come to see your point of view straightaway. It's just a matter of values.

I won't even talk to my psychiatrist about it because I'm pretty sure I know what will happen and I don't need the invalidation. Plus I try to keep it under wraps in my immediate social circles because for me it is a very, very private issue that I don't want to discuss with most family or friends. Am I clinically depressed with co-occurring anxiety and paranoia? Absolutely. That doesn't make how I feel invalid though. Part of what exacerbates my depression is hair loss. When I got on finasteride, I felt so much better because I knew I was doing something about it. 

It's unfortunate that the article portrayed hair loss as it did, as _"frivolous"_, but I just chalk it up as a symptom of a culture that lacks empathy for sufferers.

----------


## hellouser

> I consider this a major problem. Few, especially non-sufferers, take hair loss seriously. It's considered, as the doctor said, _"frivolous"_. I think that's a mistake. Everyone has a self image and what they value about their bodies. If you told someone a major aesthetic change to their body were going to occur, and it's only a matter of what ones they value most, they would come to see your point of view straightaway. It's just a matter of values.
> 
> I won't even talk to my psychiatrist about it because I'm pretty sure I know what will happen and I don't need the invalidation. Plus I try to keep it under wraps in my immediate social circles because for me it is a very, very private issue that I don't want to discuss with most family or friends. Am I clinically depressed with co-occurring anxiety and paranoia? Absolutely. That doesn't make how I feel invalid though. Part of what exacerbates my depression is hair loss. When I got on finasteride, I felt so much better because I knew I was doing something about it. 
> 
> It's unfortunate that the article portrayed hair loss as it did, as _"frivolous"_, but I just chalk it up as a symptom of a culture that lacks empathy for sufferers.


 Hey dude,

Where in Canada are you? I have a feeling if you're in Toronto area, it doesn't surprise me because the GTA is extremely superficial. I'm not sure if the hypergamous women here can be found anywhere else in the world. The fact that we're cursed with this disease in a city based on such shallow expectation is no place for us to be.

I'm very much the same wiht social circles and keeping it under wraps, only ONE of my best friends knows about my situation. My mom, dad and sister are all aware though but they keep quiet. What's worst about this is that opening up about it to anyone renders further humiliation rather than sympathy. I really have no idea why something like baldness is the ONLY allowable disease to be mocked. Acne, obesity, etc. and almost all other 'aesthetic' deficiencies are exempt. But why baldness? Is it because its the only one that affects men? It's very obvious that men don't exist ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZAuqkqxk9A ) so perhaps the culture change in the last 20+ years has cast out bald men into a gutter class of society like common circus freaks? But... how did it start? Any change for this will be useless, it'd take decades and by then we'll be much too old to give much of a damn, and many of us will be dead anyway, having walked on this planet for a brief time whilst being crippled and experiencing the worst life has to offer.

----------


## Artista

*Hi Recidive*, I did call* Dr Wesley's* office and asked that he call me when its proper for him to.
Hopefully Ill hear from him soon.

----------


## Javert

> *Hi Recidive*, I did call* Dr Wesley's* office and asked that he call me when its proper for him to.
> Hopefully Ill hear from him soon.


 Thanks for the updates man! Have you heard about Rahal being involved with Piloscopy?

----------


## Artista

*Hi Javert,*, Im still awaiting a call from *Dr Wesley*,,and no I have not heard that of *Dr Rahal.*

----------


## mikes23

I asked Dr rahal, he said he is not trialing it

----------


## FearTheLoss

I have higher hopes for pilofocus than anything else coming our way in the next 5 years. The science supporting consistent and substantial donor regeneration is there. I know sometimes theory and practice don't mirror each other perfectly, but I'd be willing to bet we are going to see substantial, proven regeneration from Dr. Wesley's technique by this time next year. I think this advancement in surgical hair restoration is going to benefit a lot of people and for the first time we will see average nw6's getting amazing results given the time and finances available to them. 

Here's to 2015 bringing great results from pilofocus, bim, cb, histogen and Replicel!

----------


## Artista

Good posting Fear' ,,I too have high hopes for Pilofocus too. (cant wait to be a part of Dr Wesley's Phase Test)
I agree with this ~"Here's to 2015 bringing great results from pilofocus, bim, cb, histogen and Replicel!"

----------


## Justinian

> I have higher hopes for pilofocus than anything else coming our way in the next 5 years. The science supporting consistent and substantial donor regeneration is there. I know sometimes theory and practice don't mirror each other perfectly, but I'd be willing to bet we are going to see substantial, proven regeneration from Dr. Wesley's technique by this time next year. I think this advancement in surgical hair restoration is going to benefit a lot of people and for the first time we will see average nw6's getting amazing results given the time and finances available to them. 
> 
> Here's to 2015 bringing great results from pilofocus, bim, cb, histogen and Replicel!


 I know that this is still being researched but,

You mention NW6's.. is being able to bring a NW6 to say a NW3 a legitimate possibility using this procedure?

----------


## Artista

Hi Justin! It is quite possible my friend. We all just must be very patient.
Once Dr. Wesley pulls me into the phase testing, we will all be updated!!
Stay positive my friend.

----------


## Javert

> I have higher hopes for pilofocus than anything else coming our way in the next 5 years. The science supporting consistent and substantial donor regeneration is there. I know sometimes theory and practice don't mirror each other perfectly, but I'd be willing to bet we are going to see substantial, proven regeneration from Dr. Wesley's technique by this time next year. I think this advancement in surgical hair restoration is going to benefit a lot of people and for the first time we will see average nw6's getting amazing results given the time and finances available to them. 
> 
> Here's to 2015 bringing great results from pilofocus, bim, cb, histogen and Replicel!


 I feel exactly the same. Here's hoping for the absolute best!

----------


## FearTheLoss

> I know that this is still being researched but,
> 
> You mention NW6's.. is being able to bring a NW6 to say a NW3 a legitimate possibility using this procedure?


 I'd say it will be for sure. I'm expecting to see 50%+ regeneration from the procedure. Granted, I'm only making an educated guess based on scientific studies I've read, but I'd expect to see a lot of people going 10k grafts plus. If the average person has 6-8k grafts (according to dr cole) we should see nw6 patients getting well over 10-12k or more.

However, this is all educated speculation. We must wait to see the results of the next phase study with Dr. Wesley. It'd be great to see nw6 patients saying "I used to be a nw6, now I'm a nw2." Look at some of the nw6 to nw2 transformations from Hanson and wong or Dr. Rahal...now picture that with the ability to harvest more (because of no scarring) AND regeneration. I think pilofocus has the potential to make a lot of people happy. *fingers crossed*

----------


## hellouser

> I'd say it will be for sure. I'm expecting to see 50%+ regeneration from the procedure. Granted, I'm only making an educated guess based on scientific studies I've read, but I'd expect to see a lot of people going 10k grafts plus. If the average person has 6-8k grafts (according to dr cole) we should see nw6 patients getting well over 10-12k or more.
> 
> However, this is all educated speculation. We must wait to see the results of the next phase study with Dr. Wesley. It'd be great to see nw6 patients saying "I used to be a nw6, now I'm a nw2." Look at some of the nw6 to nw2 transformations from Hanson and wong or Dr. Rahal...now picture that with the ability to harvest more (because of no scarring) AND regeneration. I think pilofocus has the potential to make a lot of people happy. *fingers crossed*


 12,000 grafts is effectively a CURE. Why?

Average size of NW6 scalp is 200cm/2. To fill that at the bare minimum 35 grafts/cm2, you need 7,000 grafts. For solid density (but nut ridiculously thick) you need about 55-60 grafts/cm2, so around 11-12,000 grafts.

----------


## Carlos Wesley, MD

Good morning.  My apologies for not having the time to provide frequent postings regarding piloscopy and the progress Pilofocus has been making.  I did, however, have an in-depth Skype conversation with Spencer Kobren over the weekend during which I gave him an updated report of instrument design and continued clinical progress.

----------


## Artista

*Im glad to see that you had some time to post here Dr Wesley!*
I look forward to our phone chat later on.

Im also glad that you had contacted/Skyped *Spencer Kobren* over the weekend as well! -- 
*Like you-He is a also good man* and he tries his best* to inform and give good advise* to all hair loss SUFFERERS!
*Especially our communities youth* which really needs to be educated *with objectivity and not by emotions!!*

----------


## Tenma

Thanks for posting Dr. Wesley. Like many, i'm following Pilofocus with great interest.

One quick question: ¿could we expect some % of donor regeneration with this new technique?

----------


## hellouser

> Thanks for posting Dr. Wesley. Like many, i'm following Pilofocus with great interest.
> 
> One quick question: ¿could we expect some % of donor regeneration with this new technique?


 There is not going to be any regeneration without anything that remotely resembles Dr. Cotsarelis' work. You should have serious doubts about ACELL as well... since it's been released, nobody has ever seen a single well documented case of it doing anything positive... everything about it thus far has been extremely dubious.

----------


## Recidive

Thanks Dr Wesley for the update. Did you instruct Spencer Kobren to give a detailed report in his program? Anyone can ask him?

----------


## Artista

Ill be calling-in to the Live show* Recidive.* 
We will definitely be talking over *Pilofocus* as well as something else. 

Speaking here on the* Acell* topic, we all must REALIZE that *Acell* is STILL in its  mid-stages of research and development. Overall it has been doing some great things in medical science. For instance, our Military Veterans injured in previous wars have been HELPED by the use of Acell applications. 
BUT, Its application and trials to hair loss treatment is RELATIVELY still in the BEGINNING stages of development.
In other words, one cannot assume that there will NOT be medical advancements concerning Acell applications to hair regeneration.
As *Thomas Edison* explained about his own invention-
_"I didn't fail. I just found 2,000 ways not to make a light-bulb;I only needed to find one way to make it work"_.... *And he DID.* 

Someone like *Dr Wesley* is trying out an application of *Acell* in a completely  DIFFERENT way that has been done so far.
His new-wave in *Pilofocus* may or may not make a huge change in *Acell regen'* usage. 
No one knows as yet what the outcome WILL be but those of us that have seen his preliminary testings phases were very impressed!!!

----------


## Javert

> Ill be calling-in to the Live show* Recidive.* 
> We will definitely be talking over *Pilofocus* as well as something else. 
> 
> Speaking here on the* Acell* topic, we all must REALIZE that *Acell* is STILL in its  mid-stages of research and development. Overall it has been doing some great things in medical science. For instance, our Military Veterans injured in previous wars have been HELPED by the use of Acell applications. 
> BUT, Its application and trials to hair loss treatment is RELATIVELY still in the BEGINNING stages of development.
> In other words, one cannot assume that there will NOT be medical advancements concerning Acell applications to hair regeneration.
> As *Thomas Edison* explained about his own invention-
> _"I didn't fail. I just found 2,000 ways not to make a light-bulb;I only needed to find one way to make it work"_.... *And he DID.* 
> 
> ...


  :Smile:

----------


## Joker

I must admit that I've been very disappointed by Dr. Wesley's slow progress and recent statements. It is rather cruel to log in to a forum, proclaim that news is coming, and then not divulge the nature of the news or the date anyone can expect to receive it. Is progress good? Is it bad? From Dr. Wesley's statement, and from the fact that the commercialization of this technology is already a couple years behind schedule, I can't tell. 

I'm young, I'm frustrated and I've been let down by literally every single treatment for the past 7 years. I thought - at the very least - a scarless procedure would have been on the market at this point to help me get on with my life. Now I question whether Pilofocus will ever come to fruition. I would not be surprised in the least if Dr. Wesley - like all other researchers in this field - now realizes that certain technical and regulatory hurdles will prevent him from offering this to actual patients for another several years. I just want answers. I would gladly enroll in a study to get them. But Dr. Wesley does not seem interested in conducting the type of study that we need. And that's unfortunate because he's really the only hope we have of a credible doctor researching better treatments for the near-term.

One question I have about Dr. Wesley's technique is why he thinks Dr. Cooley's work is applicable. Dr. Cooley transected follicles by excising the top portion of the follicle, leaving the bottom portion intact, and packing the wound with ACell. But Dr. Wesley is extracting the bottom portion - i.e. the most important part - of the follicle and leaving only the top portion intact. This seems like the exact opposite approach. Further, it is not clear that the transected follicles extracted by Dr. Cooley ever regrew. At best, Dr. Cooley prevented the destruction of the donor follicles, but he never created any follicles anew. 

Sorry for the rant. Thanks, Artista, for at least doing your best to try to help us get some more information.

----------


## Hicks

^  ^ you mean Dr. Cole?

----------


## Joker

Nope, I mean Dr. Cooley. 

Dr. Cole's method was similar (a shallow FUE extraction + ACell). But Dr. Cole, in spite of his claims on this and other forums, and in spite of his phenomenal FUE results, has never shown any evidence of true regeneration in the donor or recipient area.  

It is also worth noting that Dr. Cooley's study never showed a control for transection without ACell. It is possible that transecting follicles without ACell leads to the exact same "regrowth" result.

----------


## Joker

One other question I have is whether Dr. Wesley can control the angle of hair growth when he inserts only the bulb of the extracted hair follicle into a recipient site. 

Alas, so many questions. Looks like it'll be a long wait.

----------


## hellouser

> I must admit that I've been very disappointed by Dr. Wesley's slow progress and recent statements. It is rather cruel to log in to a forum, proclaim that news is coming, and then not divulge the nature of the news or the date anyone can expect to receive it. Is progress good? Is it bad? From Dr. Wesley's statement, and from the fact that the commercialization of this technology is already a couple years behind schedule, I can't tell.


 I've got similar feelings, it's as if we're being mocked with these empty promises. All this hype and build up, toying with our emotions for so long.... and everything just keeps getting pushed back and back and back... without explanation.

Most of these major researchers/biotechs have given false hope;

- Cotsarelis said on national news 'in two to three years'
- Lauster's team said its possible within 5 years and plans for human clinical trials were already under way
- Jahoda thought it'd be 5 years 30 years ago and laughed at himself when he said this
- Wesley has failed to deliever on the timelines
- Histogen keeps getting stalled

At some point though, someone needs to own up.

----------


## hellouser

> Ill be calling-in to the Live show* Recidive.* 
> We will definitely be talking over *Pilofocus* as well as something else. 
> 
> Speaking here on the* Acell* topic, we all must REALIZE that *Acell* is STILL in its  mid-stages of research and development. Overall it has been doing some great things in medical science. For instance, our Military Veterans injured in previous wars have been HELPED by the use of Acell applications. 
> BUT, Its application and trials to hair loss treatment is RELATIVELY still in the BEGINNING stages of development.
> In other words, one cannot assume that there will NOT be medical advancements concerning Acell applications to hair regeneration.
> As *Thomas Edison* explained about his own invention-
> _"I didn't fail. I just found 2,000 ways not to make a light-bulb;I only needed to find one way to make it work"_.... *And he DID.* 
> 
> ...


 We've heard a lot of hard talk but not a whole lot of follow through for a long time...

----------


## Hairismylife

Dr Wesley, I really hope that you can give us a more concrete timeframe about the progress.  I know maybe you are busy but we, being hairloss sufferer, are already deeply distressed, but you still keep us in the dark.  Can't you have some sympathy?

----------


## Recidive

Ok...tired...when is Spencer's next program?

----------


## Artista

*Hellouser*,  *Nothing in life is ever instantaneous*. '*Patience is TRULY a VIRTUE'* my friend.
*Spencer has talked on the Live show last night about his recent Skype conversation with Dr Wesley .*  
Now, *Dr Wesley* has yet to contact me as well but I dont take it personal nor am I frustrated.
'Things take TIME'  we all know that especially when it comes to health and safety. IN TIME he will call me of my  phase testing  time frame..Untill then,,as always, I will LIVE MY LIFE. (just as you should bro) 
Stay positive.

----------


## joachim

nah, being strong and positive and patient yadda yadda yadda... yes, that's truely the key in the baldness game :-% what a fu**ed up situation

----------


## hellouser

> *Hellouser*,  *Nothing in life is ever instantaneous*. '*Patience is TRULY a VIRTUE'* my friend.
> *Spencer has talked on the Live show last night about his recent Skype conversation with Dr Wesley .*  
> Now, *Dr Wesley* has yet to contact me as well but I dont take it personal nor am I frustrated.
> 'Things take TIME'  we all know that especially when it comes to health and safety. IN TIME he will call me of my  phase testing  time frame..Untill then,,as always, I will LIVE MY LIFE. (just as you should bro) 
> Stay positive.


 If I expected instant anything I would have been making my comments many years ago... Pilofocus has been delayed by AT LEAST a year; no explanation for that either.

----------


## Artista

*Wait a  sec' Hellouser ,* 
There was *NEVER an absolute date set* for the new and improved *Pilofocus'* method, so your statement that
_ "Pilofocus has been delayed by AT LEAST a year..."_ is not correct at all. 
I can understand that some forum members felt as you did,  but honestly, *there was NEVER a release date set.*
Look back on all of the conversations made by me, Spencer and Dr Wesley. 
It was mentioned that phase testing might POSSIBLY be finished at some point but it was _only speculation._
Since then *Dr Wesley* had decided to 'fine-tune' his endoscopic tools...and he did.
If I heard *Spencer* correctly during  the Live show, *Dr Wesley* has now restarted the phase testing..I will verify that soon.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> *Wait a  sec' Hellouser ,* 
> There was *NEVER an absolute date set* for the new and improved *Pilofocus'* method, so your statement that
> _ "Pilofocus has been delayed by AT LEAST a year..."_ is not correct at all. 
> I can understand that some forum members felt as you did,  but honestly, *there was NEVER a release date set.*
> Look back on all of the conversations made by me, Spencer and Dr Wesley. 
> It was mentioned that phase testing might POSSIBLY be finished at some point but it was _only speculation._
> Since then *Dr Wesley* had decided to 'fine-tune' his endoscopic tools...and he did.
> If I heard *Spencer* correctly during  the Live show, *Dr Wesley* has now restarted the phase testing..I will verify that soon.


 where is the interview posted?

----------


## Artista

*Hi Fear'* Spencer talks of it on his latest Live show Ep.111 this past Tuesday evening ,,it isn't available on podcast yet..Give it a few days.

----------


## hellouser

> *Wait a  sec' Hellouser ,* 
> There was *NEVER an absolute date set* for the new and improved *Pilofocus'* method, so your statement that
> _ "Pilofocus has been delayed by AT LEAST a year..."_ is not correct at all. 
> I can understand that some forum members felt as you did,  but honestly, *there was NEVER a release date set.*
> Look back on all of the conversations made by me, Spencer and Dr Wesley. 
> It was mentioned that phase testing might POSSIBLY be finished at some point but it was _only speculation._
> Since then *Dr Wesley* had decided to 'fine-tune' his endoscopic tools...and he did.
> If I heard *Spencer* correctly during  the Live show, *Dr Wesley* has now restarted the phase testing..I will verify that soon.


 I never mentioned a specific/absolute date. The impression that Wesley and you left us with over a year ago was that it was supposed to be ready for small session by around this time TODAY and larger sessions sometime in 2015.

----------


## garethbale

> *Hi Fear'* Spencer talks of it on his latest Live show Ep.111 this past Tuesday evening ,,it isn't available on podcast yet..Give it a few days.


 Can you get in touch with Dr Wesley/Spencer and ask if the release date for this interview could be sooner...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Recidive

System and method for aligning hair follicle 

http://www.google.com/patents/US20140243870

It has nice drawing and seems like a refinement, but can anyone make sense of it? Does it look good?

----------


## Artista

As I  already had said just recently -
* "Look back on all of the conversations made by me, Spencer and Dr Wesley.
It was mentioned that phase testing might POSSIBLY be finished at some point but it was only speculation".*

----------


## brocktherock

Even if this comes out, unless it's a dollar a graft, it won't be a practical option. Donor supply isn't even really the issue, even with FUT you'll spend 40k before you use it all. Unless you have 100k lying around this won't be any help. You can get more girls with 100k than a full head of hair.

----------


## Kiwi

Very true. It's a shame Arista speculated to us all and built up false hope for everyone. Like many of the new stem cell treatments that are great for mice and rats in lab testing... This seems great if you're a cadaver and rich.

If it is going to be expensive he and you should not be creating false hope and doing your marketing testing freely here. Otherwise it's not a fair transaction  :Smile:

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> You can get more girls with 100k than a full head of hair.


 Yes, but you cannot buy them, only rent them...by the hour.

----------


## brocktherock

> Yes, but you cannot buy them, only rent them...by the hour.


 I know tons of bald guys with smoking hot girlfriends. It's not all about looks. However I will be the first in line for hist or replicel, prolly both.

----------


## Javert

Hey guys lets try to be patient. Lord knows we all can attest to how difficult hair loss can be. I believe that Dr Wesley is moving as fast as he can and wants to make sure it's as successful as possible. I also believe that what they've seen must be incredibly promising. If not there would be no need in talking it up considering the truth will have its day before it's all said and done. Arista thanks again for the updates.. I think it means a lot to many ppl on the forum. Hang in there guys!

----------


## Haircure

> As I  already had said just recently -
> * "Look back on all of the conversations made by me, Spencer and Dr Wesley.
> It was mentioned that phase testing might POSSIBLY be finished at some point but it was only speculation".*


  I've been following this thread for some time now, and the main problem here is that you are constantly handing out empty promises of updates and further info on the development of piloscopy. One week you will say that you've talked with Dr. Wesley and you received some good news and that you will let us all know the next day. Then at least a week will go by, and nothing at all, which is then followed by some sort of excuse. This cycle has been repeating itself throughout this entire thread. It would literally take a couple of minutes to give a quick recap of what "the great news" is. It's understandable people have lives outside this forum, but a quick update is not at all hard to do, and if not why bother with the same repeated "news" over and over again?

----------


## Sogeking

You are not owed anything. If you don't understand this you'll have many disappointments in your life.

----------


## Recidive

bros, let's support each other, ok? I think most of us are in this section because we are already disappointed with the limited options available.

Anyway, for your heads up, I just found this news about Dr Wesley: he is presenting an update on 14 Jan in New Orleans. Any member lives there and is willing to attend?

http://www.drcarloswesley.com/updates.html

Dr. Wesley has been invited as a featured speaker at the American Academy of Cosmetic Surgery Conference. This 31st Annual Scientific Meeting entitled "Technological Advancements in Cosmetic Surgery" will showcase some of the world's top surgeons with sub-specialties ranging from Rhinoplasty to Liposuction. The presentation will take place on January 14th, 2015 in New Orleans, LA and a preliminary schedule of presentations can be viewed.

Dr. Wesley has been invited to present on the Technology panel, "Advancements in Hair Restoration." Specifically, the presentation is to focus on the novel sub dermal approach to intact hair follicle harvesting (piloscopy) that has demonstrated a 45% improved survival rate over traditional follicular unit extraction (FUE). These findings are statistically significant. As the Founder and CEO of Pilofocus, a surgical device company dedicated to the development of this hair follicle harvesting technology, Dr. Wesley has presented the original findings from piloscopy at the International Society of Hair Restoration (ISHRS) Conference in 2013. This presentation, however, will include updated information regarding not only findings in the donor and recipient areas, but also the experiences of patients who have undergone this surgical procedure.

----------


## Wnt

Fear, recidive...here is the video of Spencer's last program, talking about pilofocus update: http://www.gfqnetwork.com/shows/theb...-111-12-16-14/

I am afraid that the approach has been changed as he seems not using endoscopy or ultrasound now. The approach seems to be blinder than before by using an amplifying camera from the outside... So this seems in line with the new patent published in August. I wonder what are the implications of changing the approach as to FDA approval. Will it require to redo all the trial work?

----------


## FearTheLoss

So it seems as if the next phase is postponed further? so we are realistically looking at 2017 before we see this. That's very unfortunate.

----------


## Recidive

I am not sure if it is only me, but I cannot see Spencer very happy while talking about Pilofocus in the video. Looks like he wants to detach from it. maybe he is also disappointed by the delays.

Hopefully we can get some more updates from the New Orleans conference

----------


## Hairismylife

Give up.  Looking forward to Bim seems more realistic, and Replicel and CB as well.

----------


## diffuseloser

Yeah seems like a dead end. Full of empty promises and nothing to show for it. Don't even think it would be that useful to us anyway. We have more promising options than this.

----------


## Javert

> I am not sure if it is only me, but I cannot see Spencer very happy while talking about Pilofocus in the video. Looks like he wants to detach from it. maybe he is also disappointed by the delays.
> 
> Hopefully we can get some more updates from the New Orleans conference


 He said what he learned was "exciting".. He didn't seem disappointed IMO. I hope for more updates as well!

----------


## Recidive

Email from Pilofocus 


Thank you for your submission and inquiry regarding the upcoming Pilofocus clinical trial. 


The scarless surgery technique (piloscopy) that Dr. Wesley pioneered has received over one million Internet mentions since its inception in 2008. Thanks to a recent $2.2M research grant, piloscopy is now likely scheduled to be made available with FDA Clearance within the next few months. Not only will new patients benefit from this technique, but even patients undergoing current techniques (FUT and FUE) will benefit from this novel approach in a subsequent session. 


Piloscopy is still in the early clinical trial phase. A detailed description of this novel hair follicle harvesting technique may be viewed in this full-length version of Dr. Wesley's presentation that was delivered in October of 2013 to fellow physicians at the International Society of Hair Restoration Surgery (ISHRS) Meeting in San Francisco, CA (the password for viewing is "piloscopy"). Please be aware that the upcoming clinical trial will likely involve very small sessions (less than 100 grafts) at first before much larger sessions are realized the following year.
Individuals who would like to speak with Dr. Wesley for a personalized evaluation of their hair loss and his recommendation can take part in either:

In-person consultation: A careful one-hour in-person examination of your hair characteristics as well as a review of your medical history. In addition to the more personal nature of the consultation, patients benefit from the most accurate assessment of their donor and recipient areas (including an evaluation of hair miniaturization). Dr. Wesley will present a plan (medical or surgical) to treat your hair loss concerns.


Skype consultation: Using real-time Internet communication, Dr. Wesley will be happy to discuss with you the details of the current methods (FUT and FUE) as well as answering your specific questions about how piloscopy may benefit you. While not as accurate as in person, an assessment of your candidacy and a treatment plan will also be established.

To help find a time that works best with your schedule, please provide your preferred days of the week (Mon-Fri) and times (morning/afternoon) in which you would like to have your consultation (In-person/Skype). Dr. Wesley operates on only one patient per day 4 to 5 times a week and holds informative consultations when he is not in the operating room. Alternatively, you may contact me at (844) 745-6362 or (844) PILOFOCUS to arrange for a consultation with Dr. Wesley. 
Please note, the physician, not a "consultant" or a salesperson, will be meeting with you and answering your specific questions directly. With a limit to the number of consultations each week and the numerous inquiries regarding this novel technique, however, Dr. Wesley must prioritize patients who are most committed to actively treating their hair loss rather than those simply curious about a technique on the horizon. As someone who takes pride in his work, Dr. Wesley looks forward to speaking with you and sharing information that was included in his recently-authored chapters on Hair Restoration published in the leading dermatology and plastic surgery textbooks, as well as the most respected physician reference site. In addition to discussing the nature of the procedure, he will determine whether or not you are a candidate and the surgical fee for the size of the session for which you are eligible. If you would like to view additional patient results, you are welcome to view them here. 

Warm regards,
Barbara

----------


## Wnt

Lol, it seems there is a mismatch between the first and second paragraph. The first says the device will be approved in some months (2016?), while the second says Pilofocus is in early clinical trials.

I imagine this is a mistake by the assistant, and hopefully all the documentation has already been submitted to the FDA. Or not

----------


## baldymcgee

> I am afraid that the approach has been changed as he seems not using endoscopy or ultrasound now. The approach seems to be blinder than before by using an amplifying camera from the outside...


 Interesting, does this mean that Pilofocus patients *will* have to shave their heads for the procedure? A big selling point was that head-shaving was not necessary.

That aside, I think it's still endoscopic. Just, as you say, camera-based rather than ultrasound-based.

----------


## Premium

This is a good observation. If the donor area needs to be shaved, it would be disappointing.

----------


## Kiwi

Nobody has said anything about not shaving the donor. And because its scarless unlike FUT who cares if you have to shave your head.

The problem with shaving your head with traditional methods is that there is a HUGE CUT IN YOUR HEAD.

With pilofocus at worst you'd have ONE single round scab / scar where all the hairs are removed FROM THE INSIDE.

No mater what happens this is a quantum leap in HT technology. If you don't agree you have not been suffering hair loss long enough and you don't have an existing scar that could greatly benefit from this technology.

I'd be happy to spend $2K - $3K per year and slowly fill things up using Pilofocus until I'm 100% happy.

----------


## The

While there are other factors as well, The price of something is principally determined by what people would give to get it. This is why FUE prices are still more expensive than FUT even though the majority of work is done by technicians or robots these days.  Pilofocus will without a doubt be more expensive than FUE. However, once the ARTAS makes FUE into a market of scale, prices on HTs should decrease.

----------


## luca10

http://www.freshpatents.com/-dt20150...0150012012.php

http://images3.freshpatents.com/pdf/US20150012012A1.pdf

----------


## Premium

The size of the extractor is large. It looks a bit scary to get that under the skin. I wonder why it needs to be that size. Not what I expected. Hope we can get some more info from the presentation Dr Wesley is going to make in New Orleans this week.

Dr Wesley, could you please upload your new slides/video here for the community to see?

----------


## joachim

what? that device looks ridiculuos. it has nothing to do with a flexible endoscope tube anymore. it looks totally stiff. no chance that you can extract the hairs of the whole scalp with only one little scar. you have to make many more cuts into the scalp to harvest grafts from different spots (if i understand that correctly from the pictures).
this is getting even more dissapointing than i have ever thought. maybe i'm too quick with my assumption, but it absolutely looks not good.
on the other side, if this system really can achieve consistent donor regeneration with acell, then dr. wesley will be a hero. but the chance for that is lower than 0.001% in my opinion.

----------


## FearTheLoss

Artista, 

Do you know if Dr. Wesley plans to update his website with these slides? I'm sure everyone is very interested to see them.

----------


## RGPHILPA

> what? that device looks ridiculuos. it has nothing to do with a flexible endoscope tube anymore. it looks totally stiff. no chance that you can extract the hairs of the whole scalp with only one little scar. you have to make many more cuts into the scalp to harvest grafts from different spots (if i understand that correctly from the pictures).
> this is getting even more dissapointing than i have ever thought. maybe i'm too quick with my assumption, but it absolutely looks not good.
> on the other side, if this system really can achieve consistent donor regeneration with acell, then dr. wesley will be a hero. but the chance for that is lower than 0.001% in my opinion.


 I would take a bunch of small incisions on the back of my head over having a strip of scalp hacked out any day of the week.

The main concern I have with this device is graft survival.  It appears to use some type of suction to pull the grafts out of from the skin and into the device for storage.  Of course we need more information, but, that seems like it could be quite traumatic to the grafts.  I will be very curious to see what type of results he can achieve in the recipient.  

Regarding the recipient area, it appears that this technique will not have advantages over traditional strip/fue.  So, results on top of the head will be limited by how much density the blood supply can support - pretty much the same as we have now.  Maybe Dr. Wesley could chime in on whether this is the case or not...

As for regeneration - I'm not getting my hopes up for that unicorn.  It seems his regeneration claims are based on a similar claim that Dr. Cole makes in regard to the use of Acell.  I've not seen any significant evidence these claims are what they make them out to be and definitely have not seen a statistically valid study of the effect.  My guess would be that regeneration is hopeful wishing by Dr Wesley based on him intending to use  Acell (or whatever) underneath the scalp.  Sadly,  it's probably very much secondary to the main benefit of no strip or fue scars. 

None the less, it's good to see progress being made in the field.  Dr. Wesley deserves our respect for that.

----------


## baldymcgee

> I would take a bunch of small incisions on the back of my head over having a strip of scalp hacked out any day of the week.


 This. So much this. I cancelled a scheduled HT (and forfeited my deposit) because the idea of having a strip of scalp hacked out freaked me out.

----------


## Wnt

> This. So much this. I cancelled a scheduled HT (and forfeited my deposit) because the idea of having a strip of scalp hacked out freaked me out.


 Having a strip of scalp hacked out sucks, and it is something that it is there every single day of your life. Good decision. 

I hope that a single incision is enough with pilofocus.

----------


## Premium

https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showth...erenc&p=194757

Billena, Dr Wesley's representative, says that Dr Wesley will post in the forum this or next week to update on the status of pilofocus. 

I think it would be better to ask questions to Billena rather than to Artista, as he works along with Dr Wesley.

----------


## Recidive

Dr Wesley, this is exciting. Could you give us an update? 

Billena, the cutting edge section is more appropriate for your posts on pilofocus

----------


## Premium

> To those requesting an update on Pilofocus, here is an article recently published in "The Verge".  While both informative and somewhat provocative, the story contains a few points that require clarification:
> 
> 1) The patient quoted with a large, red donor scar is not actually a surgical patient of mine, but rather a patient with whom I had a consultation as he sought treatment for his cosmetically-unacceptable surgical scar that he received after having undergone surgery with a different surgeon at a different location.
> 
> 2) Amongst the many interviews I granted to the journalist, one took place immediately following a very in-depth consultation during which I counseled a severely-depressed teenager.  Although his hair loss was his stated source of depression, I also worked to find him a psychiatrist that has helped him through his clinical depression.  This is a rare instance and certainly does not reflect the majority of the healthy and confident patients with whom I meet.  I was, therefore, disappointed in the otherwise well-written article when I felt that this unique psychiatric referral was presented as my preferred treatment for many.  It falsely portrays our medical issue of hair loss as frivolous when, in reality, I feel so strongly about its importance that I have dedicated my professional career to treating it.


 Hi Dr Wesley, how did the New Orleans presentation go?

----------


## FearTheLoss

I think Billena said in another thread that Dr. Wesley would be updating us all within a week or so. I can't wait to hear his progress. I'm trying to hold off on my next HT until pilofocus is released, so I hope that's by 2016.

----------


## Javert

So are there tubes on the actual device or no? I'm so confused.

----------


## Premium

> *Wait a  sec' Hellouser ,* 
> There was *NEVER an absolute date set* for the new and improved *Pilofocus'* method, so your statement that
> _ "Pilofocus has been delayed by AT LEAST a year..."_ is not correct at all. 
> I can understand that some forum members felt as you did,  but honestly, *there was NEVER a release date set.*
> Look back on all of the conversations made by me, Spencer and Dr Wesley. 
> It was mentioned that phase testing might POSSIBLY be finished at some point but it was _only speculation._
> Since then *Dr Wesley* had decided to 'fine-tune' his endoscopic tools...and he did.
> If I heard *Spencer* correctly during  the Live show, *Dr Wesley* has now restarted the phase testing..I will verify that soon.


 Hi Artista,
Did you have the chance to verify or participate in the last phase testing of pilofocus? We are in the dark now as to what happened with that last trial

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Hi Artista,
> Did you have the chance to verify or participate in the last phase testing of pilofocus? We are in the dark now as to what happened with that last trial


 From what I gathered in the last interview between Dr. Wesley and Spencer, I think the testing has been postponed further as they are completely changing the instrument for the purpose of increasing the speed of extraction as well as the accuracy. This, I'm sure, is vital to consistent donor regeneration as the study that Dr. Wesley posted stated this, and from some of the information we have gathered from Dr. Garder, it supports this as well. 

I hope, as all of you do, that we can get this treatment soon and I wish Dr. Wesley the best in his further studies. It would be great if we do see good regeneration.

----------


## Premium

I feel that there was not much info about timelines in Spencer's program. It seems like the modification should have been resolved before December and the trial was due to be started by then as Artista informed. Also patients who have contacted the clinic received automatic email responses saying that Pilofocus will be approved in a few months. It is quite exciting and frustrating at the same time. Hope that Billena or Artista can weigh in.

----------


## Javert

> From what I gathered in the last interview between Dr. Wesley and Spencer, I think the testing has been postponed further as they are completely *changing the instrument for the purpose of increasing the speed of extraction as well as the accuracy. This, I'm sure, is vital to consistent donor regeneration as the study that Dr. Wesley posted stated this*, and from some of the information we have gathered from Dr. Garder, it supports this as well. 
> 
> I hope, as all of you do, that we can get this treatment soon and I wish Dr. Wesley the best in his further studies. It would be great if we do see good regeneration.


 👍

----------


## Wnt

Dr Wesley, will Pilofocus be available in Brazil this year?

Thank you in advance

----------


## Premium

I imagine that pilofocus would need to be approved by each country's regulatory agency, plus doctor's training,  so it will take a while until it is available in Brazil.

----------


## Artista

Hi Fear' 
Sorry that I had not replied earlier.
Sorry to everyone else as well. 
My life has been quite busy and, I would imagine that because my use of Finasteride has been helping my hair, that I have not been as focused on our forum.
Fear' I still have NOT heard back from Dr Wesley to this day.
Now please know that i do not take it personally.  
From what Spencer Kobren has said in recent past, Dr Wesley has been substantially altering/changing the way he has approached this new method.
Again, I have not spoken to Dr. in quite a while so I really do not know what is going on.
Yes of course I am still interested to be a part of his Phase Testing..I hope I still am.
Time will tell. I will try calling him once again next week.
By the way, I remembered someone stating that I 'work for' Dr Wesley~ LOL.
You can think what you like... No problem

----------


## hellouser

Delays Delays Delays Delays Delays Delays Delays Delays Delays Delays Delays Delays....

Sigh.

----------


## tedwuji

Artista u sound like a customer service employee.

----------


## Artista

Hey there *Tedwuji*  ... I do??  lol

----------


## tedwuji

haha, didnt Wesley have a presentation to give on or around Jan 14th in New Orleans? do you know how that went?

----------


## tedwuji

http://www.drcarloswesley.com/updates.html

----------


## Artista

Actually , no I dont. I have been a busy man

----------


## tedwuji

> Actually , no I dont. I have been a busy man


 Afraid im going to have to call customer service line to file a complaint...  jk

----------


## Artista

Ill go to that link now..thank you

----------


## tedwuji

> Ill go to that link now..thank you


 Sure... the whole topic is quite interesting.

----------


## Javert

Updates anyone?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tedwuji

> Updates anyone?


 hehe... i am waiting also.

----------


## Recidive

Hi Artista,

Did you get in touch with Dr Wesley? The silence is very worrying  :Frown:

----------


## stayhopeful

do you think that Pilofocus could act as a bridge between other cellular treatments like Replicel?

Also, do you think Pilofocus will be denser than FUE or even FUT?  In a hypothetical perfect world, I would love to see Replicel release tremendous phase II results, and with that in mind, do a Dr Rahal type hairline fix using Pilofocus with the plan of using Replciel down the line.

realistic?

----------


## FearTheLoss

> do you think that Pilofocus could act as a bridge between other cellular treatments like Replicel?
> 
> Also, do you think Pilofocus will be denser than FUE or even FUT?  In a hypothetical perfect world, I would love to see Replicel release tremendous phase II results, and with that in mind, do a Dr Rahal type hairline fix using Pilofocus with the plan of using Replciel down the line.
> 
> realistic?


 No one can actually answer this for you. No one knows. I would bet it's realistic though based on the science backing Replicel

----------


## Javert

> Hi Artista,
> 
> *Did you get in touch with Dr Wesley?* The silence is very worrying


 Any news Artista?

----------


## Artista

No , not a thing as yet BUT
I will be meeting with Dr. Wesley this coming April, around the 3rd week .
Can't wait

----------


## stayhopeful

What is this meeting regarding exactly if you don't mind us asking?

----------


## Artista

Basically to be updated as to the phase testing and his method .

----------


## FearTheLoss

so is it going to be summer when you go through phase testing now? what does this put the date of release at, like early 2017?

----------


## Artista

Hi Fear'!
I have no idea as to the times or dates but I'm sure that when meeting  withDr. Wesley in person (which will be great)  he will certainly update me. 
As Spencer has said, Dr Wesley's cutting edge method has be changed.
I look forward to speaking with him in person.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Hi Fear'!
> I have no idea as to the times or dates but I'm sure that when meeting  withDr. Wesley in person (which will be great)  he will certainly update me. 
> As Spencer has said, Dr Wesley's cutting edge method has be changed.
> I look forward to speaking with him in person.


 Yeah, that's what I gathered from the recent interview with Spencer, and I realize that changing things like this take a lot of time and money. I'm sure Dr. Wesley has the patient's best interest in mind. I just wish were weren't kept in the dark so much, although he's obviously very busy.

----------


## Javert

> Hi Fear'!
> I have no idea as to the times or dates but I'm sure that when meeting  withDr. Wesley in person (which will be great)  he will certainly update me. 
> *As Spencer has said, Dr Wesley's cutting edge method has be changed*.
> I look forward to speaking with him in person.


 What was changed? Is this good news?

----------


## Hairismylife

Seems another year of waiting....

----------


## Artista

Not sure,, I WILL be meeting with Dr. Wesley next month guys.

----------


## J_B_Davis

> Not sure,, I WILL be meeting with Dr. Wesley next month guys.


 This seems to explain things.
https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showth...ir-Restoration

----------


## Recidive

I am posting the new Pilofocus video here: 

https://vimeo.com/121565430

----------


## Artista

Thank you Recidive

----------


## Artista

I finally watched that recent *'Pilofocus'* video created by *Dr Wesley* using the link that* Recidive* provided. 
*It is very very impressive.* (Thanks again Recidive) 
What a great update.
_Im really looking forward to finally meeting with Dr Wesley in person next month_ 

My wife will be with me of course. 
We will be on vacation that week of April...Cant wait to be in *NYC* to also experience all the sights once again.
Cant wait to see *John Lennon's 'The Dakota'  Building* 
It will be bittersweet of course being that Lennon was murdered in front of his building!
*Like most everyone else, I still miss John Lennon to this day*

----------


## Trenblastoise

> Not sure,, I WILL be meeting with Dr. Wesley next month guys.


 That's great. Tho, you probably have lots of questions already in mind. I have a question to the trauma caused to the donor area.
Won't it be more severe as you slice through internally? I am aware it won't cause any visual effect on the skin, it seems.

Also: Is seems to be the pictures are mostly done on people with 1cm of tissue between their skull and their skin, what happens if you got a thinner layer of tissue? What if the patient got a thinner layer of tissue between the skull and the skin? 0.5 - 3mm, will this affect the the surgery?

Thanks for doing this.

----------


## Artista

*Hi Trenblastoise* , Thank you for your posting.
I certainly will write down your questions related to this and bring it up to Dr Wesley.

----------


## BiqqieSmalls

Thank you for your efforts Artista!

----------


## Artista

Your welcome, *BiqqieSmalls*  Cool name by the way

----------


## Trenblastoise

> *Hi Trenblastoise* , Thank you for your posting.
> I certainly will write down your questions related to this and bring it up to Dr Wesley.


 Thank you, good luck and have a nice time there:>

----------


## Artista

*Thank you Tren' !*

----------


## mikes23

Artista could you ask dr wesley if piloscopy will be able to punch put old grafts without leaving any marks? I have some grafts that were placed really poorly from my first procedure and I'm wondering if he could punch them out and re insert them into the hairline or back into my donor scar.

----------


## Artista

*Hello Mike23* and~ *Absolutely!*  I will create a short list of questions to talk over with Carlos.
No problems!  *Stay POSITIVE Mike' and everyone else! * 

I just wanted to say to all, try *NOT to ALLOW* hairloss to ruin your CURRENT lives!
*None of us want hairloss,,*we all *HATE hairloss BUT,* we *cannot ALLOW* it to take control of our lives.
If 'someone' else criticizes or defines you by your hair then that 'someone' is *NOT WORTH being connected to*.

*Thats a REALITY of our lives.*

Now i feel that, *especially for you younger people,* there *WILL be* much better future treatments available at some point.
We do not know when that will occur so that is why we all *NEED to LIVE our lives for TODAY.*
Enough said..*cheers to all*

----------


## barfacan

I'm new here, do i have to ask?

----------


## Artista

Welcome barfacan!
Ask what exactly?

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Welcome barfacan!
> Ask what exactly?


 Artista, the more I read into the science behind donor regeneration, the more excited I become about this treatment's potential. It seems Dr. Wesley's method could perfectly execute the process necessary for regeneration, according to the research report that Dr. Wesley posted. 

I wonder how much ACell could affect the results from that study, as they were splitting hairs outside the body, without any growth stimulant for the hairs after they were both placed into the scalp again. Furthermore, I wonder how leaving the top portion of the follicle in the scalp could affect those results. They got about 70% growth from both halves of the follicle in the method they used, and it seems Dr. Wesley's technology could be far superior.

----------


## Artista

]Welcome barfacan!
Ask what exactly?

----------


## nameless

Arista if it works I don't understand why it would require a bunch of studies. It's basically a complicated hair transplant and hair transplants have been available to the general public for entire generations already. Just make it work and then bring it to market when it works. Do 1 study to prove it works on 100% of subjects and then put it into the marketplace.

----------


## Artista

Hello everyone!

*Tomorrow, on Tuesday March 31st,* 
*Dr. Wesley WILL be calling into Spencer Kobren's The Bald Truth Live show*!!

*Watch/Listen to the Show...Dr Wesley is such a good man dedicated to his science !*

I will also be calling in and will  be asking those questions to* Dr Wesley* posed by,
*Trenblastoise
Mikes23
FearTheLoss
Nameless*.
If anyone else has a question to ask,,let me know  or call in to the show as well!
It would be great to see others become active on that Live show.

----------


## hellouser

> Hello everyone!
> 
> *Tomorrow, on Tuesday March 31st,* 
> *Dr. Wesley WILL be calling into Spencer Kobren's The Bald Truth Live show*!!
> 
> *Watch/Listen to the Show...Dr Wesley is such a good man dedicated to his science !*
> 
> I will also be calling in and will  be asking those questions to* Dr Wesley* posed by,
> *Trenblastoise
> ...


 Two questions:

1) Regeneration claims need to be sorted out according to FearTheLoss' thread and THIS article:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19438685
Somebody for the love of god please ask him if theres ANY plan to get this done.

2) With such a small incision, high yields and easy harvesting, are there any plans to use body hair from legs/arms/etc to transplant to the scalp?

----------


## FearTheLoss

Very good to hear! Can't wait to listen in on the show. I have so much respect for Dr. Wesley and his dedication to advancing the field. We need more doctors like him.

----------


## nameless

> Hello everyone!
> 
> *Tomorrow, on Tuesday March 31st,* 
> *Dr. Wesley WILL be calling into Spencer Kobren's The Bald Truth Live show*!!
> 
> *Watch/Listen to the Show...Dr Wesley is such a good man dedicated to his science !*
> 
> I will also be calling in and will  be asking those questions to* Dr Wesley* posed by,
> *Trenblastoise
> ...


 
My sound on my computer is not working. Please post the highlights after the show. Just the highlights.

----------


## Artista

*Hi Fear'*  I am in agreement with you

----------


## liba

> Hello everyone!
> 
> *Tomorrow, on Tuesday March 31st,* 
> *Dr. Wesley WILL be calling into Spencer Kobren's The Bald Truth Live show*!!
> 
> *Watch/Listen to the Show...Dr Wesley is such a good man dedicated to his science !*
> 
> I will also be calling in and will  be asking those questions to* Dr Wesley* posed by,
> *Trenblastoise
> ...


 Dude pls ask about his current achievement on donor regeneration and his future plan on it thx!

----------


## ss1980

Q1. When it will be available on the market?

Q2. Price$$$$???

----------


## Joker

Artista, 

As always, thanks for making yourself available to help. 

Most of my questions have already been asked by others, but to reiterate: 

(1) What can Dr. Wesley tell us about the *risk of trauma beneath the skin*? Is there a risk of nerve damage or internal bleeding? What if a patient's head makes a sudden movement (e.g. sneeze) during surgery while the apparatus is underneath the skin?
(2) Is Dr. Wesley able to talk about *evidence of donor regeneration on human patients* (such as the anecdotal evidence you have spoken about before)? Does he plan to measure: % of hairs in the donor and recipient areas, hair diameter in donor and recipient areas, and # hairs per graft in donor and recipient areas? This would help us learn the most about if hairs are truly regenerating or simply being split in half, etc.  
(3) Will the *excess fat at the bottom of Pilofocus grafts* be trimmed prior to implantation? It seems like the excess fat that comes from below the bulb could lead to ridging or speed bumping in the recipient area. 
(4) Any *updated timeline for release* or use by other doctors now that development is completed?

Thanks!

----------


## Artista

*Hello everyone,*,
*I had a good time on the Live Show with Spencer, Joe Tillman and Dr Wesley!*
I only asked a couple of questions posed by our members here because Dr Wesley openly had talked of everything related to members concerns and issues.

*Once the Live Show is available on Podcast please LISTEN to it.*

As most of you know I will be* meeting up with Dr Wesley THIS month.*_ My wife will be with me too_!
Dr. Wesley WILL be having me as a patient in that Phase Testing.
He will probably inform me of the time-frame during our meeting.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> *Hello everyone,*,
> *I had a good time on the Live Show with Spencer, Joe Tillman and Dr Wesley!*
> I only asked a couple of questions posed by our members here because Dr Wesley openly had talked of everything related to members concerns and issues.
> 
> *Once the Live Show is available on Podcast please LISTEN to it.*
> 
> As most of you know I will be* meeting up with Dr Wesley THIS month.*_ My wife will be with me too_!
> Dr. Wesley WILL be having me as a patient in that Phase Testing.
> He will probably inform me of the time-frame during our meeting.


 
Goodluck Artista! You're in good hands and we wish you guys the best!

----------


## ss1980

When and where can we listen Dr W podcast?

----------


## FearTheLoss

http://www.thebaldtruth.com/hair-los...plant-surgery/

----------


## censur

> http://www.thebaldtruth.com/hair-los...plant-surgery/


 Lots of information on Piloscopy during the show! Does anyone have any feedback on this? Anything new that you find interesting? I do not have enough knowledge of this to draw any real conclusions.

----------


## Swooping

> http://www.thebaldtruth.com/hair-los...plant-surgery/


 Nice going to watch this soon, thanks.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

When wiil this be readily available in the US?

----------


## Terry Mancini

I must say, this Piloscopy technique is very innovative.

All credit to Dr Wesley for thinking outside the box. I like the look of the man. From his profile picture he looks like he could sell you a time share.

For those of us who have a strip scar, a scarless procedure is a big step forward. I myself have a scar which though not to severe, still prevents me from shaving. Excuses like I was attacked by a rabid dog or captured by a mad scientist who performed a successful lobotomy just do not wash.

Of course the big hope is regeneration? In theory there is hope, but the reality? Lets wait and see, but what ever the outcome, good luck and respect to Dr Wesley.

----------


## Trenblastoise

> http://www.thebaldtruth.com/hair-los...plant-surgery/


 I don't know about others, but the link provided mutes itself around 15 minutes and is silent for the rest of the show.

However, it has been uploaded to youtube without sound issues: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EwHqgnvK-g

----------


## Westonci

> I don't know about others, but the link provided mutes itself around 15 minutes and is silent for the rest of the show.
> 
> However, it has been uploaded to youtube without sound issues: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EwHqgnvK-g


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EwHqgnvK-g&t=31m30s

So according to the interview small sessions will be available late 2015, an early 2016. Is it safe to say that we can see normal 2000+ piloscopy sessions by summer 2016?

----------


## Hairismylife

A very good news!
Donor regeneration possible?
And the price?

----------


## Trenblastoise

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EwHqgnvK-g&t=31m30s
> 
> So according to the interview small sessions will be available late 2015, an early 2016. Is it safe to say that we can see normal 2000+ piloscopy sessions by summer 2016?


 That's not what I read into it. As far as my understanding goes, the doctor is working on small sessions now. And he will continue to do that for a while, and slowly go for larger and larger sessions. 

It sounds to me it will take a very long time before it is really released, and then the surgeons have to adapt to it. I'd say easily 4 years. But, I might be a little too pessimistic.





> A very good news!
> Donor regeneration possible?
> And the price?


 I don't know about this "donor regeneration" it doesn't make much sense to me. If you are taking the entire follicle, all the dermal papilla which produce the hair, how will there be regeneration?
It didn't sound like that was even a point for the doctor. It's all about a scarless, effective and safe procedure.

----------


## Hairismylife

> That's not what I read into it. As far as my understanding goes, the doctor is working on small sessions now. And he will continue to do that for a while, and slowly go for larger and larger sessions. 
> 
> It sounds to me it will take a very long time before it is really released, and then the surgeons have to adapt to it. I'd say easily 4 years. But, I might be a little too pessimistic.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about this "donor regeneration" it doesn't make much sense to me. If you are taking the entire follicle, all the dermal papilla which produce the hair, how will there be regeneration?
> It didn't sound like that was even a point for the doctor. It's all about a scarless, effective and safe procedure.


 Donor regeneration is one of the advantage of Pilofocus we concern.
Scarless is indeed a big step forward tho.

----------


## Trenblastoise

> Donor regeneration is one of the advantage of Pilofocus we concern.
> Scarless is indeed a big step forward tho.


 Okay. I'll believe it when I get it demonstrated before me. It sounds extraordinary that you can take out all the dermal papilla, move it somewhere else to plant, and then the body will create new dermal papilla by itself in the spot you took it from.


I am aware some FuE has regeneration, and I suggest a lot of this is caused by actually missing the follicle and taking half of it, or at least enough dermal papilla to create hair. I haven't been presented with any evidence of regeneration in a spot where all the dermal papilla got taken out, it sounds extraordinary, but when if it gets demonstrated that is good news for us.

I'll in the meantime doubt it and hope the procedure will be scar less without causing significant nerve damage or a higher chance of infections.

----------


## Hairismylife

> Okay. I'll believe it when I get it demonstrated before me. It sounds extraordinary that you can take out all the dermal papilla, move it somewhere else to plant, and then the body will create new dermal papilla by itself in the spot you took it from.
> 
> 
> I am aware some FuE has regeneration, and I suggest a lot of this is caused by actually missing the follicle and taking half of it, or at least enough dermal papilla to create hair. I haven't been presented with any evidence of regeneration in a spot where all the dermal papilla got taken out, it sounds extraordinary, but when if it gets demonstrated that is good news for us.
> 
> I'll in the meantime doubt it and hope the procedure will be scar less without causing significant nerve damage or a higher chance of infections.


 And a higher survival rate as well.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Okay. I'll believe it when I get it demonstrated before me. It sounds extraordinary that you can take out all the dermal papilla, move it somewhere else to plant, and then the body will create new dermal papilla by itself in the spot you took it from.
> 
> 
> I am aware some FuE has regeneration, and I suggest a lot of this is caused by actually missing the follicle and taking half of it, or at least enough dermal papilla to create hair. I haven't been presented with any evidence of regeneration in a spot where all the dermal papilla got taken out, it sounds extraordinary, but when if it gets demonstrated that is good news for us.
> 
> I'll in the meantime doubt it and hope the procedure will be scar less without causing significant nerve damage or a higher chance of infections.


 http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19438685

----------


## Trenblastoise

> And a higher survival rate as well.


 Yes, and I suspect if will have very marginally better than FuT as well (some follicles on the edges will probably be damaged), and significantly better than FuE.




> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19438685


 The study you proved states what I thought. I quote from the abstract: 

"BACKGROUND:

The use of *bisected hair follicles* in hair transplantation has been previously reported, but the capacity of each half to regenerate the entire hair has not been clarified."

Piloscopy does *not* bisect hair follicles, it captures the entire hair follicle, with some surrounding protective tissue. Based on this, I am not convinced there will be any regeneration will occur in the donor area, as all of the dermal papilla  will be taken with some surrounding protective tissue.


I would also like to note, that  I think I read some other users study on hair follicle that the hair becomes greater propositional to the active dermal papilla. That is. if you do bisect the hair follicle, those two will individually produce weaker hairs than a full follicle.  Your article states that the bisected hair follicles grow equal to each other, unless I misread it. thanks for the info however :Smile:

----------


## FearTheLoss

Think outside the box for a second. If you are coming up from below, you can capture the whole follicle and surrounding tissue. However, like this study states, if you bisect the follicle HORIZONTALLY, both halves are capable of producing a hair. So, if you adjust the depth the follicle is cut off at, you'd essentially be "halving" the follicle during extraction.

In this study, they bisected the follicles horizontally and got 70%+ growth from each half when reimplanted.

----------


## Trenblastoise

> Think outside the box for a second. If you are coming up from below, you can capture the whole follicle and surrounding tissue. However, like this study states, if you bisect the follicle HORIZONTALLY, both halves are capable of producing a hair. So, if you adjust the depth the follicle is cut off at, you'd essentially be "halving" the follicle during extraction.
> 
> In this study, they bisected the follicles horizontally and got 70%+ growth from each half when reimplanted.


 Okay, you want to bisect the follicles with the method. And there is evidence suggesting it can result in two follicles growing at ~70%. I wonder if this will make the hair follicle degenerate quicker, do you know?

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Okay, you want to bisect the follicles with the method. And there is evidence suggesting it can result in two follicles growing at ~70%. I wonder if this will make the hair follicle degenerate quicker, do you know?


 I don't see why it would. My understanding is, with this method, in the study, they bisected the follicle under a microscope and implanted both halves into a balding area of the scalp and still got 70%+ growth in both halves. However, Dr. Wesley's method, in theory, would be superior to the method used in the study as one half of the follicle would be staying in its original environment surrounded with fatty tissue and growth factors.

----------


## hairy

What part of the video does he discuss regeneration?

----------


## Artista

*Hello everyone!!*

My wife and I had _recently arrived back home_ from our vacation out in *Manhattan, NYC.*

Our meeting with *Dr. Wesley* (at the upper east side of Manhattan) was *a very good meeting!*
We finally had a conversation in person and* it was very positive!!*
*Dr. Wesley* will be restarting his Phase-Testing *POSSIBLY* at the 1st or second week of this coming May 2015.
Now keep in mind that the restart time-frame I mentioned * isn't 'written in stone'* as yet.
As I have said many times before, *He is a VERY BUSY Doctor*. *SINCERE in what he is doing as well.
*
*Dr. Wesley* did of course medically review my hair.
He said that my donor hair area *is in superb shape and very full, very healthy.*
So it has now been confirmed/verified that I am *definitely a patient of his Phase-Testing* (later on in the testing) 
It will be an exciting time once I am scheduled.

_I have no problem with the waiting time._ 
After all , Finasteride has been doing a good job at improving my hairs density by decent percentages.

*We LOVED our Manhattan vacation*!

----------


## Hairismylife

> *Hello everyone!!*
> 
> My wife and I had _recently arrived back home_ from our vacation out in *Manhattan, NYC.*
> 
> Our meeting with *Dr. Wesley* (at the upper east side of Manhattan) was *a very good meeting!*
> We finally had a conversation in person and* it was very positive!!*
> *Dr. Wesley* will be restarting his Phase-Testing *POSSIBLY* at the 1st or second week of this coming May 2015.
> Now keep in mind that the restart time-frame I mentioned * isn't 'written in stone'* as yet.
> As I have said many times before, *He is a VERY BUSY Doctor*. *SINCERE in what he is doing as well.
> ...


 Nohing exciting if he doesnt has confidence in donor regeneration.

----------


## tedwuji

> *Hello everyone!!*
> 
> My wife and I had _recently arrived back home_ from our vacation out in *Manhattan, NYC.*
> 
> Our meeting with *Dr. Wesley* (at the upper east side of Manhattan) was *a very good meeting!*
> We finally had a conversation in person and* it was very positive!!*
> *Dr. Wesley* will be restarting his Phase-Testing *POSSIBLY* at the 1st or second week of this coming May 2015.
> Now keep in mind that the restart time-frame I mentioned * isn't 'written in stone'* as yet.
> As I have said many times before, *He is a VERY BUSY Doctor*. *SINCERE in what he is doing as well.
> ...


 We knew you were gonna be a patient already. Can you talk more about the phase-testing? when will you be a patient? what are the details with this? do you need to take time off of work?

----------


## Trenblastoise

> Nohing exciting if he doesnt has confidence in donor regeneration.


 I'd still have this over FuE, assuming equal quality doctors, as piloscopy will be quicker and leave no scars other than a half an inch one. Tho, it doubt this method will be widely out and perfected by skilled doctors any time soon, maybe 5 years or 10 years :/ 

Time will tell. Donor regeneration would be something I guess.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Nohing exciting if he doesnt has confidence in donor regeneration.


 Dr. Wesley does have confidence in donor regeneration. However, you all have to realize these things don't happen over night. Dr. Wesley is not purposely delaying the progression and commercialization of pilofocus to spite you, I can promise you that. 

Furthermore, while Dr. Wesley has said he believes in the regeneration aspect and has confidence in it, he's not going to start promising things he isn't 100% sure about (like some doctors do). Let him do his work, stay positive and wait for him to provide more clear evidence for his instrument's benefits like he has thus far. 

Good to hear your trip to NYC was fun Artista!

----------


## Artista

First of all thank you Fear'!
We certainly did have a good time out there....
To everyone else,
 FearTheLoss' response just now was so true!
He explained perfectly how the basic process is going via a very sincere Dr Wesley ...
We all must be patient on this.

----------


## Javert

> First of all thank you Fear'!
> We certainly did have a good time out there....
> To everyone else,
>  FearTheLoss' response just now was so true!
> He explained perfectly how the basic process is going via a very sincere Dr Wesley ...
> We all must be patient on this.


  :Big Grin:

----------


## bornthisway

I expressed interest in getting the procedure done but there's no time line from what I can tell. I did opt into the trials since I'm willing to travel up there for the duration of the trials. No idea if I'll be selected or not. Hopefully commercialization would be ready by years end but I'm guess it won't be until 2016 at the earliest. If regeneration is possible it would definitely blow FUE/FUT out of the water.

----------


## Artista

*Hello 'Bornthisway',,,Hello everyone!!*

First of all, *Born'* , If you are brought into the Phase Testings,  would you be willing to have your hair shaved?
Once *Dr Wesley* starts the Phase Testing back up (with his UPDATED instrumentation) the first few Phase Test patients will have to have their hair shaved off....Possibly only within the donor region of ones scalp.

 I talked with *Dr Wesley* today. He called me approx. one hour ago to update me.
We had a great conversation..it was limited conversation though because he had to take care of one of his patients soon afterwards. Of course! 

He will POSSIBLY be restarting the Phase Testing this coming June, maybe at the end of this month of May.
I would think that more than likely it will probably be restarted sometime in June though.
No one knows for sure...the instrumentation updating must be done first  of course.
 Hypothetically , It could be delayed longer than that,,no one knows for sure at this point in time.

The fact is that the Phase Testing *WILL BE  RESTARTED this year!!
Thats true. 
*
Another fact is that I, *Dave Artista*,  WILL be one of his *Phase Test Patients* !
I will be added onto the testing a month or a couple  of months after its restart.

*I am very thankful to Dr Wesley*  for adding  me on to  this amazing new science...
It will possibly be a fantastic new hair transplant *breakthrough*.
I feel that it WILL BE based on the facts.

----------


## Sogeking

> *Hello 'Bornthisway',,,Hello everyone!!*
> 
> First of all, *Born'* , If you are brought into the Phase Testings,  would you be willing to have your hair shaved?
> Once *Dr Wesley* starts the Phase Testing back up (with his UPDATED instrumentation) the first few Phase Test patients will have to have their hair shaved off....Possibly only within the donor region of ones scalp.
> 
>  I talked with *Dr Wesley* today. He called me approx. one hour ago to update me.
> We had a great conversation..it was limited conversation though because he had to take care of one of his patients soon afterwards. Of course! 
> 
> He will POSSIBLY be restarting the Phase Testing this coming June, maybe at the end of this month of May.
> ...


  Artista, I am worried about the scar in the donor region where pilofocus goes in. If I remember correctly it is about 1 cm wide. That is pretty noticeable. Did Dr. Wesley maybe thought about using Acel on the scar?

Best of luck to you Artista.

----------


## Hairismylife

> Artista, I am worried about the scar in the donor region where pilofocus goes in. If I remember correctly it is about 1 cm wide. That is pretty noticeable. Did Dr. Wesley maybe thought about using Acel on the scar?
> 
> 
> Best of luck to you Artista.


 Have scar, no donor regeneration.
What's the selling point of Pilofocus?

----------


## Artista

Here is a link at the bottom of this response for you to read through.

*Dr Wesley is very DEDICATED* to his research and *quite sincere* in advancing the science of innovative/ground-breaking hair transplantation surgery. 
We all must be realistically patient in this new field of HT eventuality.
*Please do not ALLOW any hair loss to hold you back from ENJOYING your life.*
   A new medical technique will come to fruition when your focused and happy in life and not so focused on hair loss.  

(from the website)
* "The surgical technique patented by Dr. Wesley will receive FDA Approval and be made available to patients worldwide. Using this innovative approach, the benefits of current surgical practices (hair survival and natural appearance) may be enhanced and the appearance of scarring may be eliminated. In addition, post-operative recovery may be improved by becoming more comfortable and more rapid.

While Follicular Unit Extraction (FUE) represents a technical improvement in the field, the novel surgical approach developed by Dr. Wesley will more profoundly benefit patients undergoing modern hair transplantation."*

http://www.drcarloswesley.com/scarless-surgery/

Check it out...Guys (and gals), * stay POSITIVE*

----------


## bornthisway

> *Hello 'Bornthisway',,,Hello everyone!!*
> First of all, *Born'* , If you are brought into the Phase Testings,  would you be willing to have your hair shaved?
> Once *Dr Wesley* starts the Phase Testing back up (with his UPDATED instrumentation) the first few Phase Test patients will have to have their hair shaved off....Possibly only within the donor region of ones scalp.


 I'd rather not have the entire scalp shaved but I would strongly consider it since it's a chance to be part of an innovative procedure. If it's just the donor region that's fine too. I wonder how large the donor region will be? Any possible image of what to expect to look like?

----------


## Artista

Hello* Bornthisway,* 

I really wouldnt know at this point in time Born' , sorry.
Have *you contacted Dr. Wesley* recently?

----------


## Javert

> Hello* Bornthisway,* 
> 
> I really wouldnt know at this point in time Born' , sorry.
> Have *you contacted Dr. Wesley* recently?


 Artista, what are your personal thoughts on regeneration? From what you've gathered from your discussions with Dr. W?

----------


## FearTheLoss

I want to know what amount of regeneration was seen in the first powerpoint shown to spencer and artista

----------


## Artista

That first initial *PowerPoint Skype presentation/conversation that Dr Wesley* shared with a small portion of people like Spencer, myself, and doctors were truly amazing to see. Im being honest about this. 
I wouldnt really know the exact percentages of the regeneration shown within those patients donor areas but as Ive said,,it was truly impressive to see. 
As Spencer and I have  said before, at this point it is quite *anecdotal.*
Once *Dr Wesley has restarted his Phase Testing*, possibly next month, we will see those *Pilofocus* outcomes once again.  I feel confident about this.

----------


## FearTheLoss

I'm sure we will as well, like I have said before, this is backed up by numerous studies and is not something Dr. Wesley made up...this is independent third party research

----------


## brocktherock

Yes but will it be practical enough to catch on. It seems just as difficult as FUE in terms of labor but requires higher skill level. How many people actually reach the end of their donor supply? Lets say you could harvest 16,000 grafts, it means nothing if they are too expensive for anyone to afford.

----------


## Artista

*You are SO RIGHT Fear'  thanks!!*

----------


## luca10

I have great faith in this!

----------


## Javert

> I'm sure we will as well, like I have said before, this is backed up by numerous studies and is not something Dr. Wesley made up...this is independent third party research


 +1

----------


## Javert

> I have great faith in this!


 I do too! *fingers crossed*

----------


## Artista

*'Fingers' are CERTAINLY *crossed**  *Javert* ...
*
When I finally met with Dr Wesley in person last month, his sincerity in what he is doing and working on was quite obvious!  *

----------


## Hemo

I am trying to participate in the trial as well...have an appointment coming up and will see.

----------


## nameless

> Thank you for your replies, all, and I will try my best to address each of your points.
> 
> First off, we don't charge $20K.  Fees have not even been determined at this clinical stage of piloscopy.  The journalist was simply referring to the range of prices currently charged by different surgeons throughout the world (about $3K to $20K).  That is simply all that she meant.
> 
> ShookOnes: I appreciate your research, but those investigations do not relate to our use of ACell (we are not placing it in a strip nor are we plucking hairs).  As I mentioned in my original presentation, the application of ACell will parallel that used in Dr. Cooley's donor area study (see image below).  The proposed difference is this: the piloscopic approach may leave the overlying hair fragment in place within its native environment.  Incorportion of ACell (e.g. an ACell 'flush' of the underlying pilosocpic plane) coupled with the native environment holds promise of a percentage of the overlying donor fragments resuming their growth cycle.  As our instrument development primarily has taken place on *cadaveric* tissue, this has *not* been the recent focus.  Neither has hair growth - as both donor hair regeneration and new hair growth would be quite disturbing findings on a cadaveric scalp!! This also speaks to Joachim's point: there was _never_ a mysterious presentation to Spencer or to anyone.  It was my presentation of the similarities between Cooley's findings and our approach coupled with the potentially-advantageous differences that truly Spencer understood and shared my excitement for its potential.  I have never promised this phenomenon, but do believe in its promise.
> 
> Perhaps, most importantly, I would like to respond to hellouser's statement that the "delays" are "embarrassing".  The first promise we make as physicians is "First, do no harm."  While we have been working diligently to develop instrumentation that meets quality assurance standards and provides a safe and effective method to improve upon the status quo, a number of responsibilities (regulatory, manufacturing, investigational review board, sterilization studies, instrument cleaning assurances, etc.) also come into play.  Having a busy practice in NYC to maintain as these are all taking place, it's in nobody's best interest to let any of these important items slip through the cracks.  I personally, would feel more reassured than embarrassed knowing that an instrument is being carefully designed rather than hastily thrown together and marketed.
> 
> While I certainly understand the frustrations of those who wanted this to be done and ready a long ago, I can assure you that I and my engineering team *also* share your "_bloodshot eyes from sleepless nights scrolling through online forums like Hair Loss Help and Bald Truth Talk_".  The only difference is that ours come from scrolling through all of the design hurdles that we encounter.  Thank you for your patience and we'll keep our nose to the grindstone!


 
Dr. Wesley, 

It sounds like you're saying that you intend to go under the skin and remove follicles from underneath while also leaving behind some tissue for each harvested follicle and you hope that the tissue left behind plus ACELL will regenerate new follicle in place of the harvested follicles. Even if this is possible how can you be sure that your machine can harvest the follicles from underneath at the exact right spot on the follicle so that you harvest enough of the follicle to grow after implanted to the thinning area while also leaving behind enough of that same follicle to regenerate? It sounds to me like you are going to have to severe the follicle at a very specific spot on the follicle and I don't see how you can achieve this coming to the follicle from below the skin where you can't even see the follicle. How can you severe the follicle at the exact right spot when you can't even see it? Also we are not talking about harvesting a single follicle - we are talking about harvesting many many follicles. How are you going to harvest many many follicles, severing them all at the exact right location on each follicle, under the skin when you can't even see where you are cutting? 

2. I do not have high confidence in ACELL at all. If Acell could regenerate harvested follicles then this would already be widespread globally throughout the hair transplant industry. A lot of doctors have tried regeneration of donor tissue using Acell and as far as I know nobody has succeeded. If Clooney had really pulled it off then the entire hair transplant industry would be using Acell to regenerate donor follicles after harvesting donor follicles and it would be big news in the media. A successful donor regeneration after harvesting donor follicles would be a BIG story.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Dr. Wesley, 
> 
> It sounds like you're saying that you intend to go under the skin and remove follicles from underneath while also leaving behind some tissue for each harvested follicle and you hope that the tissue left behind plus ACELL will regenerate new follicle in place of the harvested follicles. Even if this is possible how can you be sure that your machine can harvest the follicles from underneath at the exact right spot on the follicle so that you harvest enough of the follicle to grow after implanted to the thinning area while also leaving behind enough of that same follicle to regenerate? It sounds to me like you are going to have to severe the follicle at a very specific spot on the follicle and I don't see how you can achieve this coming to the follicle from below the skin where you can't even see the follicle. How can you severe the follicle at the exact right spot when you can't even see it? Also we are not talking about harvesting a single follicle - we are talking about harvesting many many follicles. How are you going to harvest many many follicles, severing them all at the exact right location on each follicle, under the skin when you can't even see where you are cutting? 
> 
> 2. I do not have high confidence in ACELL at all. If Acell could regenerate harvested follicles then this would already be widespread globally throughout the hair transplant industry. A lot of doctors have tried regeneration of donor tissue using Acell and as far as I know nobody has succeeded. If Clooney had really pulled it off then the entire hair transplant industry would be using Acell to regenerate donor follicles after harvesting donor follicles and it would be big news in the media. A successful donor regeneration after harvesting donor follicles would be a BIG story.


 
Dr. Wesley discussed this in his last call with Spencer. It's a very small space to hit, and very small adjustments may need to be made to hit this spot as it differs between people. I believe Dr. Wesley stated that maybe taking a few out with FUE initially to see this depth and adjust could be an option (not 100% sure I'm recalling this correctly, you can watch the video though). However, finding an average depth to extract the follicles, while leaving the upper portion in it's original environment may be all that is needed. Dr. Wesley seemed to suggest in the phone call that he believed keeping the follicle in it's original environment was more important than what Acell could do for any regeneration. If you have read the study he posted, they split the follicles horizontally and implanted both ends on balding scalp (a much more harsh environment then where one portion of the follicle would stay in the donor zone) and both halves grew with an average of 75% yield. The idea is, if one half is staying in the donor region where it's in it's original environment, maybe we can increase that 75% for that half. Further, maybe adding things like PRP/Acell can help both halves increase their yield. I don't think it takes a rocket scientist to see how Piloscopy could improve upon the technique used in this study that clearly worked for multiplying follicles. 

Furthermore, Dr. Cooley has presented clear evidence that it works to some extent, and this is backed up by Dr. Cole who sees regeneration in his clinic all the time to various degrees. Dr. Cole stated the only problem is, the ACell leaks from the extracted follicle site where they need it to stay to do it's job and that's why he is seeing a great range of inconsistent regeneration rates. However, if you are flooding the donor area with Acell under the skin, where you are extracting the follicles, then there is nowhere for it to leak. I think that's another obvious reason Piloscopy has so much potential. However, regardless of if ACell works, my impression was Dr. Wesley believes the half of the follicle staying in the original atmosphere is far more important. I guess time will tell. 

Artista, have you set your date yet for your phase testing? or has Dr. Wesley resumed this? Lastly, do you have any idea of when he plans to be doing large sessions (2000 grafts+) and begin using this in his practice?

----------


## FearTheLoss

> Dr. Wesley, 
> 
> It sounds like you're saying that you intend to go under the skin and remove follicles from underneath while also leaving behind some tissue for each harvested follicle and you hope that the tissue left behind plus ACELL will regenerate new follicle in place of the harvested follicles. Even if this is possible how can you be sure that your machine can harvest the follicles from underneath at the exact right spot on the follicle so that you harvest enough of the follicle to grow after implanted to the thinning area while also leaving behind enough of that same follicle to regenerate? It sounds to me like you are going to have to severe the follicle at a very specific spot on the follicle and I don't see how you can achieve this coming to the follicle from below the skin where you can't even see the follicle. How can you severe the follicle at the exact right spot when you can't even see it? Also we are not talking about harvesting a single follicle - we are talking about harvesting many many follicles. How are you going to harvest many many follicles, severing them all at the exact right location on each follicle, under the skin when you can't even see where you are cutting? 
> 
> 2. I do not have high confidence in ACELL at all. If Acell could regenerate harvested follicles then this would already be widespread globally throughout the hair transplant industry. A lot of doctors have tried regeneration of donor tissue using Acell and as far as I know nobody has succeeded. If Clooney had really pulled it off then the entire hair transplant industry would be using Acell to regenerate donor follicles after harvesting donor follicles and it would be big news in the media. A successful donor regeneration after harvesting donor follicles would be a BIG story.


 
Dr. Wesley discussed this in his last call with Spencer. It's a very small space to hit, and very small adjustments may need to be made to hit this spot as it differs between people. I believe Dr. Wesley stated that maybe taking a few out with FUE initially to see this depth and adjust could be an option (not 100% sure I'm recalling this correctly, you can watch the video though). However, finding an average depth to extract the follicles, while leaving the upper portion in it's original environment may be all that is needed. Dr. Wesley seemed to suggest in the phone call that he believed keeping the follicle in it's original environment was more important than what Acell could do for any regeneration. If you have read the study he posted, they split the follicles horizontally and implanted both ends on balding scalp (a much more harsh environment then where one portion of the follicle would stay in the donor zone) and both halves grew with an average of 75% yield. The idea is, if one half is staying in the donor region where it's in it's original environment, maybe we can increase that 75% for that half. Further, maybe adding things like PRP/Acell can help both halves increase their yield. I don't think it takes a rocket scientist to see how Piloscopy could improve upon the technique used in this study that clearly worked for multiplying follicles. 

Furthermore, Dr. Cooley has presented clear evidence that it works to some extent, and this is backed up by Dr. Cole who sees regeneration in his clinic all the time to various degrees. Dr. Cole stated the only problem is, the ACell leaks from the extracted follicle site where they need it to stay to do it's job and that's why he is seeing a great range of inconsistent regeneration rates. However, if you are flooding the donor area with Acell under the skin, where you are extracting the follicles, then there is nowhere for it to leak. I think that's another obvious reason Piloscopy has so much potential. However, regardless of if ACell works, my impression was Dr. Wesley believes the half of the follicle staying in the original atmosphere is far more important. I guess time will tell. 

Artista, have you set your date yet for your phase testing? or has Dr. Wesley resumed this? Lastly, do you have any idea of when he plans to be doing large sessions (2000 grafts+) and begin using this in his practice?

----------


## lacazette

Really great technique, I hope that it will not take a too long time before being avalaible for us

When larger sessions will be possible with piloscopy, even a Nwd 6 could have an option: take a maximum of grafts in the donor area( 6000,8000, or even more) to put on the top. And then do smp on sides and back to fill the gaps where's there no hair.
Like that he could grow his hair on top with decent density, and shave on sides and back. Okay he will have just one haircut option, but it's a better one than the horseshoe one in my opinion ^^

And for the minor Norwood, it will be better than fut/fue too

----------


## Tomtom21

Artista it is basically July... Any word or updates on where Dr. Wesley is with his phase testing?

----------


## Carlos Wesley, MD

The piloscope is now ready for limited clinical use in a select group of patients.  Development and testing of the device that enables select harvesting of the stem-cell containing portion of hair follicles without traumatizing the overlying skin surface has led us to this point.  The company (Pilofocus) overview can be seen here.

Beginning at the end of July 2015, a handful of patients will be able to undergo very limited surgical hair restoration with this method.  The cases will initially involve transplantation of approximately 100-200 follicular units.  Although this "scarless surgical" method will eventually be made available to all hair types, patients most suitable for _the initial_ piloscopic procedures are those who have previously undergone follicular unit transplantation (FUT) as the instrument will harvest donor hair adjacent to their donor scar.  There is no charge for patients selected to take part in these initial, small pilosocpic procedures.

Please email, Barbara, our office manager at info@drcarloswesley.com or call 844-PILOFOCUS (1-844-745-6362) for more information.

----------


## tedwuji

> The piloscope is now ready for limited clinical use in a select group of patients.  Development and testing of the device that enables select harvesting of the stem-cell containing portion of hair follicles without traumatizing the overlying skin surface has led us to this point.  The company (Pilofocus) overview can be seen here.
> 
> Beginning at the end of July 2015, a handful of patients will be able to undergo very limited surgical hair restoration with this method.  The cases will initially involve transplantation of approximately 100-200 follicular units.  Although this "scarless surgical" method will eventually be made available to all hair types, patients most suitable for _the initial_ piloscopic procedures are those who have previously undergone follicular unit transplantation (FUT) as the instrument will harvest donor hair adjacent to their donor scar.  There is no charge for patients selected to take part in these initial, small pilosocpic procedures.
> 
> Please email, Barbara, our office manager at info@drcarloswesley.com or call 844-PILOFOCUS (1-844-745-6362) for more information.


 Yowza

----------


## joachim

> The piloscope is now ready for limited clinical use in a select group of patients.  Development and testing of the device that enables select harvesting of the stem-cell containing portion of hair follicles without traumatizing the overlying skin surface has led us to this point.  The company (Pilofocus) overview can be seen here.
> 
> Beginning at the end of July 2015, a handful of patients will be able to undergo very limited surgical hair restoration with this method.  The cases will initially involve transplantation of approximately 100-200 follicular units.  Although this "scarless surgical" method will eventually be made available to all hair types, patients most suitable for _the initial_ piloscopic procedures are those who have previously undergone follicular unit transplantation (FUT) as the instrument will harvest donor hair adjacent to their donor scar.  There is no charge for patients selected to take part in these initial, small pilosocpic procedures.
> 
> Please email, Barbara, our office manager at info@drcarloswesley.com or call 844-PILOFOCUS (1-844-745-6362) for more information.


 thank you for the update. 
i'm curious: why will the initial harvesting be adjacent to an old FUT scar? are you going to make the incision for the piloscope directly in that existing scar or what is the reason?

----------


## tedwuji

> thank you for the update. 
> i'm curious: why will the initial harvesting be adjacent to an old FUT scar? are you going to make the incision for the piloscope directly in that existing scar or what is the reason?


 yea, whats up doc?

----------


## tedwuji

> The piloscope is now ready for limited clinical use in a select group of patients.  Development and testing of the device that enables select harvesting of the stem-cell containing portion of hair follicles without traumatizing the overlying skin surface has led us to this point.  The company (Pilofocus) overview can be seen here.
> 
> Beginning at the end of July 2015, a handful of patients will be able to undergo very limited surgical hair restoration with this method.  The cases will initially involve transplantation of approximately 100-200 follicular units.  Although this "scarless surgical" method will eventually be made available to all hair types, patients most suitable for _the initial_ piloscopic procedures are those who have previously undergone follicular unit transplantation (FUT) as the instrument will harvest donor hair adjacent to their donor scar.  There is no charge for patients selected to take part in these initial, small pilosocpic procedures.
> 
> Please email, Barbara, our office manager at info@drcarloswesley.com or call 844-PILOFOCUS (1-844-745-6362) for more information.


 I was waiting for age 35 to see if my hairloss would have sped up or if Finasteride would maintain before getting a transplant. I think with PiloFocus I can do it earlier because there's no risk of an FUT scar if I must shave my head later, say after age 50 in ~20 years time.

----------


## Hairismylife

Wow Dr. Wesley you're God!
Thanks for your update!

----------


## tedwuji

> Wow Dr. Wesley you're God!
> Thanks for your update!


  Yowza, yowza, yowza

----------


## lacazette

Good uptade

guys what is the future plan/timeline of Dr Wesley you think?

If that works on that few patients test, will he begin another trial with larger sessions (500?)? Will he begin to share with other surgeons? will he begin to schedule real clients for small session?

I hope he don't have to wait too long to confirm that the technique is effective in those few patients. (6 months, 1 year?), and to move further

When do you think it will be available for worldwide surgeons? 1, 2 ,3 , 4 years??  Damn I was hoping during 2016 :/

----------


## tedwuji

> Good uptade
> 
> guys what is the future plan/timeline of Dr Wesley you think?
> 
> If that works on that few patients test, will he begin another trial with larger sessions (500?)? Will he begin to share with other surgeons? will he begin to schedule real clients for small session?
> 
> I hope he don't have to wait too long to confirm that the technique is effective in those few patients. (6 months, 1 year?), and to move further
> 
> When do you think it will be available for worldwide surgeons? 1, 2 ,3 , 4 years??  Damn I was hoping during 2016 :/


 This is going to take time. 2017.

----------


## lacazette

> This is going to take time. 2017.


 Yep for sure

Althought maybe Dr Wesley could begin medium session (1000/2000) for real clients before 2017 if there's any complication in his initial tests.
6 months to confirm the 100/200uf test,  maybe another 6 months to confirm 500/900? test?
or we don't know, maybe in the late of summer he will continue to test other patients gradually, without the need of waiting months for the 100/200 test results, and that could move more quickly

----------


## tedwuji

> Yep for sure
> 
> Althought maybe Dr Wesley could begin medium session (1000/2000) for real clients before 2017 if there's any complication in his initial tests.
> 6 months to confirm the 100/200uf test,  maybe another 6 months to confirm 500/900? test?
> or we don't know, maybe in the late of summer he will continue to test other patients gradually, without the need of waiting months for the 100/200 test results, and that could move more quickly


 hair transplants take 9-12 months to fully materialize.

----------


## lacazette

> hair transplants take 9-12 months to fully materialize.


 I know but not sure he will have to wait that time before performing on other test patients. It could be gradually.
You think he will do those few patients and will do nothing during one year excepts looking results? I hope not.  He certainly could begin 200/400 test on patients, before that 9/12 months timelapse, in a gradually mode

If i'm in a optimistic mode, Dr wesley said it could be available worldwide before the end of 2015, so maybe after this initial test, it will be available worldwide (not for us of course) but for other surgeons/clinics to purchase the instrument to begin training with really small session like Dr wesley do. 
in a pessimist mode, we'll have to wait the bigger sessions tests trial results (1000/2000) of Dr wesley, and he won't made this available for other surgeons training before that. Damn if that's the case, it gonna take years sadly

Hope he will give us more informations about his marketing probable plan

----------


## tedwuji

> I know but not sure he will have to wait that time before performing on other test patients. It could be gradually.
> You think he will do those few patients and will do nothing during one year excepts looking results? I hope not.  He certainly could begin 200/400 test on patients, before that 9/12 months timelapse, in a gradually mode
> 
> If i'm in a optimistic mode, Dr wesley said it could be available worldwide before the end of 2015, so maybe after this initial test, it will be available worldwide (not for us of course) but for other surgeons/clinics to purchase the instrument to begin training with really small session like Dr wesley do. 
> in a pessimist mode, we'll have to wait the bigger sessions tests trial results (1000/2000) of Dr wesley, and he won't made this available for other surgeons training before that. Damn if that's the case, it gonna take years sadly
> 
> Hope he will give us more informations about his marketing probable plan


 yeah, i see what you're saying but he wont be able to see any real results until after 6 months minimum of his attempt. its just the way hair grows after a transplant. We could see him doing slightly larger sessions by the end of 2016. its possible. as far as mainstream use and large sessions to benefit someone like myself, its going to easily be as long as 2017 if not more so.

----------


## lacazette

The thing is when Dr wesley plan to made it be available for other surgeons training? It could be after this initial test maybe, or the second one.

But you're right, if other surgeons only begin the training after Dr wesley big sessions results, it gonna take years before a lambda person could have this procedure in other part of the world.

I'm wondering also when Dr wesley will propose this technique to real clients in his clinic. It could be sooner than 2017, but there will be to much demands  haha

----------


## tedwuji

> The thing is when Dr wesley plan to made it be available for other surgeons training? It could be after this initial test maybe, or the second one.
> 
> But you're right, if other surgeons only begin the training after Dr wesley big sessions results, it gonna take years before a lambda person could have this procedure in other part of the world.
> 
> I'm wondering also when Dr wesley will propose this technique to real clients in his clinic. It could be sooner than 2017, but there will be to much demands  haha


 i hope it is before 2017. that would be great, the sooner the better. i am certainly eager to see the results of these small trials that he has recently mentioned on this thread. that is for sure.

----------


## barfacan

Relax, it wont be until 2017-2018, if it happens at all (Lot's of things can go wrong).  

Enjoy your youth while you have it.

----------


## tedwuji

> Relax, it wont be until 2017-2018, if it happens at all (Lot's of things can go wrong).  
> 
> Enjoy your youth while you have it.


 I agree. in 2017 we will know more. 




2017.

----------


## Artista

*Dr. Wesley,* 
*that was a great update for all of the forum members to read!*
I had said a few times here on the forum that, even though you said to me and my wife that you* might be* restarting your Phase Testing in June (and I would be brought into it later in July), 
it was not a confirmed statement as yet. 
I did say here that _it was possible that you may have to begin it later than June_.
*To everyone here, 'Patience IS a Virtue' for all of us.*

----------


## tedwuji

> *Dr. Wesley,* 
> *that was a great update for all of the forum members to read!*
> I had said a few times here on the forum that, even though you said to me and my wife that you* might be* restarting your Phase Testing in June (and I would be brought into it later in July), 
> it was not a confirmed statement as yet. 
> I did say here that _it was possible that you may have to begin it later than June_.
> *To everyone here, 'Patience IS a Virtue' for all of us.*


 yowza

----------


## voxman

Wow - 2017 is basically tomorrow unless you're 21. LOL.  
A lot of us older guys are simply going to be 'born too early' to take advantage of this new concept once it becomes a suitable alternative to present procedures.

----------


## FearTheLoss

I was just rereading the research report that's been discussed on here many times, the same one Dr. Wesley posted, titled "Hair Regeneration from Transected Follicles in Duplicative Surgery: Rate of Success and Cell Populations Involved" and I realized that the two portions of the follicle that they implanted in balding scalp had growth rates of 69% and 73% while the entire follicle had a growth rate of 79% at 12 months. That's damn near donor doubling, I bet this the study Nigam was trying to replicate using FUE which is much much harder than it would be with Pilofocus, and because Nigam is a fake doctor he couldn't achieve anything. I think, it may be harder to do every day in practice, but we could see close to 100% regeneration in surgery when this technique is perfected. Maybe it won't be in the next few years, but I fully believe it's possible based on this study as well as some of the studies this one references. I was reading something Dr. Cole's representative 35yrsafter posted about him believing we will see 90-100% regeneration in the next few years, he must be basing that off of this study as well: very impressive, very exciting potential. To be honest, I don't know how there wouldn't be regeneration, I wonder if it was accidentally seen by Dr. Wesley originally because he was cutting at various depths in the same manner that this study essentially could be splitting the follicle horizontally out of the body.

----------


## tedwuji

> Wow - 2017 is basically tomorrow unless you're 21. LOL.  
> A lot of us older guys are simply going to be 'born too early' to take advantage of this new concept once it becomes a suitable alternative to present procedures.


 ya 2017 isnt a bad deal.

----------


## tedwuji

> I was just rereading the research report that's been discussed on here many times, the same one Dr. Wesley posted, titled "Hair Regeneration from Transected Follicles in Duplicative Surgery: Rate of Success and Cell Populations Involved" and I realized that the two portions of the follicle that they implanted in balding scalp had growth rates of 69% and 73% while the entire follicle had a growth rate of 79% at 12 months. That's damn near donor doubling, I bet this the study Nigam was trying to replicate using FUE which is much much harder than it would be with Pilofocus, and because Nigam is a fake doctor he couldn't achieve anything. I think, it may be harder to do every day in practice, but we could see close to 100% regeneration in surgery when this technique is perfected. Maybe it won't be in the next few years, but I fully believe it's possible based on this study as well as some of the studies this one references. I was reading something Dr. Cole's representative 35yrsafter posted about him believing we will see 90-100% regeneration in the next few years, he must be basing that off of this study as well: very impressive, very exciting potential. To be honest, I don't know how there wouldn't be regeneration, I wonder if it was accidentally seen by Dr. Wesley originally because he was cutting at various depths in the same manner that this study essentially could be splitting the follicle horizontally out of the body.


 ive heard a lot of studies claiming donor doubling. Acell back in 2011 and etc.

Would be great if he could but if not, lowered transection rates and elimination of significant scarring is worth every minute of attention this technique receives, in my opinion.

----------


## hellouser

> Relax, it wont be until 2017-2018, if it happens at all (Lot's of things can go wrong).  
> 
> Enjoy your youth while you have it.


 There's no YOUTH to be enjoyed while bald or balding.

----------


## joachim

> I was just rereading the research report that's been discussed on here many times, the same one Dr. Wesley posted, titled "Hair Regeneration from Transected Follicles in Duplicative Surgery: Rate of Success and Cell Populations Involved" and I realized that the two portions of the follicle that they implanted in balding scalp had growth rates of 69% and 73% while the entire follicle had a growth rate of 79% at 12 months. That's damn near donor doubling, I bet this the study Nigam was trying to replicate using FUE which is much much harder than it would be with Pilofocus, and because Nigam is a fake doctor he couldn't achieve anything. I think, it may be harder to do every day in practice, but we could see close to 100% regeneration in surgery when this technique is perfected. Maybe it won't be in the next few years, but I fully believe it's possible based on this study as well as some of the studies this one references. I was reading something Dr. Cole's representative 35yrsafter posted about him believing we will see 90-100% regeneration in the next few years, he must be basing that off of this study as well: very impressive, very exciting potential. To be honest, I don't know how there wouldn't be regeneration, I wonder if it was accidentally seen by Dr. Wesley originally because he was cutting at various depths in the same manner that this study essentially could be splitting the follicle horizontally out of the body.


 but what about hair diameter? nobody dares talking about that. if i remember correctly, the resulted hair diameter in both halves in these studies was always 30 to 40% smaller. 30% decrease in hair diameter means 50% less cross section, thus 50% less volume. the hair then looks much thinner, and is not really useful. if you consider 70 to 80% success rate compared to 90% normal FUE success rate, then the regenerated hairs gives even less total hair volume than FUE. 
thus, if the regenerated follicle halves don't have nearly the same original diameter, then it's practically useless. so i think, donor regeneration will always be pointless, even with pilofocus. (unless Acell can increase the DP cell population to keep the hair diameter constant)

----------


## tedwuji

> but what about hair diameter? nobody dares talking about that. if i remember correctly, the resulted hair diameter in both halves in these studies was always 30 to 40% smaller. 30% decrease in hair diameter means 50% less cross section, thus 50% less volume. the hair then looks much thinner, and is not really useful. if you consider 70 to 80% success rate compared to 90% normal FUE success rate, then the regenerated hairs gives even less total hair volume than FUE. 
> thus, if the regenerated follicle halves don't have nearly the same original diameter, then it's practically useless. so i think, donor regeneration will always be pointless, even with pilofocus. (unless Acell can increase the DP cell population to keep the hair diameter constant)


 Yeah some of this appears to be simply splitting a follicle and both halves survive but are essentially 50% original size. this is splitting, not duplicating.

but again i say: lower transection rates and elimination of scarring. these two factors alone will bring Wesley my money.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> but what about hair diameter? nobody dares talking about that. if i remember correctly, the resulted hair diameter in both halves in these studies was always 30 to 40% smaller. 30% decrease in hair diameter means 50% less cross section, thus 50% less volume. the hair then looks much thinner, and is not really useful. if you consider 70 to 80% success rate compared to 90% normal FUE success rate, then the regenerated hairs gives even less total hair volume than FUE. 
> thus, if the regenerated follicle halves don't have nearly the same original diameter, then it's practically useless. so i think, donor regeneration will always be pointless, even with pilofocus. (unless Acell can increase the DP cell population to keep the hair diameter constant)


 
No in this study it the hair caliber in each half was 96% of that of the entire follicle that was intact..so basically no notable difference

----------


## tedwuji

> No in this study it the hair caliber in each half was 96% of that of the entire follicle that was intact..so basically no notable difference


 we'll see i guess. heard this with Acell tho.

----------


## FearTheLoss

> we'll see i guess. heard this with Acell tho.


 When did acell ever get any documented results like this? in a large, controlled, published study?

----------


## tedwuji

> When did acell ever get any documented results like this? in a large, controlled, published study?


 can u link referenced study plz

----------


## FearTheLoss

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19438685

----------


## tedwuji

> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19438685


 anyway i can review this study without paying for membership privileges? though i'm not sure how impressive it can be considering N=28.

----------


## lacazette

It would be cool if one of his few patient could come here to give us his impressions and feelings about the procedure
I'm sure there's one of them who already checks balding forums ^^

----------


## Replicel55

Where is pilofocus today? Is it on market?

----------


## tedwuji

> Where is pilofocus today? Is it on market?


 lol....come on man, dont be THAT GUY.

did u read any of this thread?

----------


## JayM

> lol....come on man, dont be THAT GUY.
> 
> did u read any of this thread?


 This. You only have to go back like a page to find out what's happening. But no the first trials are beginning hopefully by the end of this month.

----------


## hellouser

> This. You only have to go back like a page to find out what's happening. But no the first trials are beginning hopefully by the end of this month.


 They will be delayed for whatever reasons. You can bet on it.

----------


## tedwuji

> They will be delayed for whatever reasons. You can bet on it.


 i think the small trials he just mentioned will start this month.

as far as completion in entirety, who knows.

----------


## tedwuji

bump.

----------


## Banana Republic

I sent an email to Wesley's assistant and received the same reply that others had received several months ago:




> "The scarless surgery technique (piloscopy) that Dr. Wesley pioneered has received over one million Internet mentions since its inception in 2008.  *Thanks to a recent $2.2M research grant, piloscopy is now likely scheduled to be made available with FDA Clearance in a few months.*  Not only will new patients benefit from this technique, but even patients undergoing current techniques (FUT and FUE) will benefit from this novel approach in a subsequent session."


 Misleading time frames are not cool. How hard is it to update these automated replies and include an accurate time frame?

----------


## tedwuji

> I sent an email to Wesley's assistant and received the same reply that others had received several months ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Misleading time frames are not cool. How hard is it to update these automated replies and include an accurate time frame?


 true.

----------


## JayM

But it is fda approved now? They technology has been approved? So it's just a case of rolling it out now and seeing how good it is.

----------


## tedwuji

> But it is fda approved now? They technology has been approved? So it's just a case of rolling it out now and seeing how good it is.


 Not FDA approved.

----------


## tedwuji

"The scarless surgery technique (piloscopy) that Dr. Wesley pioneered has received over one million Internet mentions since its inception in 2008.*Thanks to a recent $2.2M research grant, piloscopy is now likely scheduled to be made available with FDA Clearance in a few months.*Not only will new patients benefit from this technique, but even patients undergoing current techniques (FUT and FUE) will benefit from this novel approach in a subsequent session."

----------


## tedwuji

> "The scarless surgery technique (piloscopy) that Dr. Wesley pioneered has received over one million Internet mentions since its inception in 2008.*Thanks to a recent $2.2M research grant, piloscopy is now likely scheduled to be made available with FDA Clearance in a few months.*Not only will new patients benefit from this technique, but even patients undergoing current techniques (FUT and FUE) will benefit from this novel approach in a subsequent session."


 FDA clearance in a few months.

----------


## lacazette

But if it wasn't FDA approved, he couldn't clinicaly use it to test small sessions on some of his patients no?

He already done clinical trials with FDA conditions, and now it sounds more like a "real world" trial for me, without FDA supervision or whatever

----------


## Banana Republic

> FDA clearance in a few months.


 Well, this is what they said several months ago. The projection is completely off the mark. I'm not familiar with the process, but presumably they would need to complete the trials first, then report on their findings, and then apply for FDA approval. That could easily be another year. But perhaps I'm mistaken.

----------


## JayM

Hmmm I'm like almost fairly certain the whole reason there was a hold up was because he changed the design and had to present this change to the fda. 

I read the quote mate haha. I really don't want to scroll back through the pages to find it but I'm certain it's all been approved. It's not the same as drugs.

----------


## JayM

He's already shown the fda that the technique works. The hope between all use is that you can do donor multiplying. But that doesn't need to be proved at all in terms of fda. The delay was a change in design to the tools used but now it's been cleared.

----------


## barfacan

2018.

----------


## tedwuji

> But if it wasn't FDA approved, he couldn't clinicaly use it to test small sessions on some of his patients no?
> 
> He already done clinical trials with FDA conditions, and now it sounds more like a "real world" trial for me, without FDA supervision or whatever


 these small sessions will most likely comprise part of the FDA clearance process. real world trials are part of that.

----------


## tedwuji

> 2018.


 could be.

----------


## lacazette

2018 for the begin of becoming the gold standard
but I really hope it will be sooner in Wesley clinic and in a few docs in the world

----------


## tedwuji

> 2018 for the begin of becoming the gold standard
> but I really hope it will be sooner in Wesley clinic and in a few docs in the world


 2017 for that.

2018/2019 for gold standard assuming everything goes as planned.

stuff like this simply doesnt happen with a snap of the fingers.

----------


## Trenblastoise

I think too it's going to be ~2018 for a good one, or even later. Good thing is there are many surgeons that know how to place the grafts now, so they only need to figure out how to extract.
One of these transplants together with replicel/shiseido would be great.

----------


## tedwuji

> I think too it's going to be ~2018 for a good one, or even later. Good thing is there are many surgeons that know how to place the grafts now, so they only need to figure out how to extract.
> One of these transplants together with replicel/shiseido would be great.


 yeah those are some interesting points about graft placement already being in order. i agree. 2017-2018 is when we will really see the show with this (assuming it works as planned in the upcoming trials).

----------


## hellouser

If Pilofocus doesn't offer a greater amount of hair in the recipient area, this changes nothing.

----------


## John9923

For the people saying 2018, you do realize this technique will be approved by the end of this year by the FDA. This should be ready by next year.

----------


## barfacan

You haven't been in the game long enough, johnny boy.

----------


## Hemo

I think some of you guys are being very optimistic about this becoming a gold standard in/by 2017/2018.  Dr. Wesley is basically just beginning small transplant trials and will obviously need to expand the # of follicles used before we see if this method is substantially better than more traditional FUT.  Considering it will likely take 8-12 months before we really see efficacy (AFTER the trials have been expanded, and who knows when that will happen...), it will probably be at least 2 years before other doctors even consider looking into this.

Also consider that other doctors might not adopt the method immediately, especially if it isn't significantly better than the procedures they already offer.  I think we're looking at another 4 or 5 years before this is readily available outside of Wesley's and maybe other advanced clinics.

----------


## tedwuji

> For the people saying 2018, you do realize this technique will be approved by the end of this year by the FDA. This should be ready by next year.


 we said mainstream use.
simple fda clearance is a different subject.

also of note is they said what you are saying now early on in 2011. Things got pushed back.

----------


## tedwuji

> I think some of you guys are being very optimistic about this becoming a gold standard in/by 2017/2018.  Dr. Wesley is basically just beginning small transplant trials and will obviously need to expand the # of follicles used before we see if this method is substantially better than more traditional FUT.  Considering it will likely take 8-12 months before we really see efficacy (AFTER the trials have been expanded, and who knows when that will happen...), it will probably be at least 2 years before other doctors even consider looking into this.
> 
> Also consider that other doctors might not adopt the method immediately, especially if it isn't significantly better than the procedures they already offer.  I think we're looking at another 4 or 5 years before this is readily available outside of Wesley's and maybe other advanced clinics.


 This is a reasonable comment and if you review my posts i also mentioned how long transplants take to materialize as a key factor in time allotment. Hemo is on point.

----------


## Trouse5858

> I think some of you guys are being very optimistic about this becoming a gold standard in/by 2017/2018.  Dr. Wesley is basically just beginning small transplant trials and will obviously need to expand the # of follicles used before we see if this method is substantially better than more traditional FUT.  Considering it will likely take 8-12 months before we really see efficacy (AFTER the trials have been expanded, and who knows when that will happen...), it will probably be at least 2 years before other doctors even consider looking into this.
> 
> Also consider that other doctors might not adopt the method immediately, especially if it isn't significantly better than the procedures they already offer.  I think we're looking at another 4 or 5 years before this is readily available outside of Wesley's and maybe other advanced clinics.


 Ding ding ding.  It takes a while for the HT surgeon community to all learn and perfect new methods to the point that they would be offering it as the 'gold standard' of their practice.  This assumes that the method will in fact be significantly better which inevitably means it will also be more expensive for a good length of time.

----------


## Hemo

hell, even 4-5 years might be aggressive.  Lets see when the small scale experimental procedures actually start...

----------


## lacazette

I won't wait the mainstream use for all surgeons and lambda people in my case

There's a lot of balding guys who aren't on internet forums to search the best solution/technique and a lot who won't want to travel to try a new technique without seeing a lot of patients exemples

In my case I just need Dr wesley or another top doc in the world to do a medium session (2000/3000) and I wouldn't mind to be in the few first patients who do this technique like a guinea pig ^^ so I think in 2017 It would be possible for the ones who are motivated and understand the risk
I would be afraid if it was a new implant technique on the recipient area, but it is just a new thing to extract the graft, and subdermal approach is being use in chirurgical medecine for years without a problem so I won't wait to see 200 big sessions results to convince me, but of course only if im in wesley's hands or a well known top doc

----------


## tedwuji

> I won't wait the mainstream use for all surgeons and lambda people in my case
> 
> There's a lot of balding guys who aren't on internet forums to search the best solution/technique and a lot who won't want to travel to try a new technique without seeing a lot of patients exemples
> 
> In my case I just need Dr wesley or another top doc in the world to do a medium session (2000/3000) and I wouldn't mind to be in the few first patients who do this technique like a guinea pig ^^ so I think in 2017 It would be possible for the ones who are motivated and understand the risk
> I would be afraid if it was a new implant technique on the recipient area, but it is just a new thing to extract the graft, and subdermal approach is being use in chirurgical medecine for years without a problem so I won't wait to see 200 big sessions results to convince me, but of course only if im in wesley's hands or a well known top doc


 In 2017 we'll know more.
Let's hope these small trials go well, because if not it could be back to the drawing board.

----------


## tedwuji

bump

----------


## Javert

Procedure sounds really promising. Can't wait to see results from Dr W!

----------


## tedwuji

> Procedure sounds really promising. Can't wait to see results from Dr W!


 same

----------


## JayM

Artista, do you have a date yet for the procedure? I bet you're pretty excited now!

----------


## tedwuji

> Artista, do you have a date yet for the procedure? I bet you're pretty excited now!


 ya i bet

----------


## Artista

*Hi guys!* 
No, I have not been given a date to go back there for the phase testing yet.
*Dr Wesley will be contacting me once its time. Not worried about it--it will happen.* 
Yes I WILL be excited to be a part of this _innovative new treatment_!
Until that time, Im doing A-OK guys.
*I do not allow my hairloss to hold me back*...I DO wear a cap or bandannas but not all the time-LOL.
 Thats the truth...
If someone decides to LOOK at my scalp and or mention my hairloss when Im not wearing anything on my head, thats OK.
*I wouldnt allow that to affect me  anyway!*
*Of course, using Finasteride for almost 2 years now  has HELPED my hair look a bit better than it did before.*

----------


## tedwuji

> *Hi guys!* 
> No, I have not been given a date to go back there for the phase testing yet.
> *Dr Wesley will be contacting me once its time. Not worried about it--it will happen.* 
> Yes I WILL be excited to be a part of this _innovative new treatment_!
> Until that time, Im doing A-OK guys.
> *I do not allow my hairloss to hold me back*...I DO wear a cap or bandannas but not all the time-LOL.
>  Thats the truth...
> If someone decides to LOOK at my scalp and or mention my hairloss when Im not wearing anything on my head, thats OK.
> *I wouldnt allow that to affect me  anyway!*
> *Of course, using Finasteride for almost 2 years now  has HELPED my hair look a bit better than it did before.*


 Artista, how much loss do you have? What Norwood pattern most closely identifies your personal pattern?

----------


## barfacan

artistas unbridled optimisim and false bravado make me *violently ill*.  I want to throw this coffee mug at him

----------


## JayM

> artistas unbridled optimisim and false bravado make me *violently ill*.  I want to throw this coffee mug at him


 I like the way artista posts and he's not hurting anyone. He's being completely open and keeping us updated when he doesn't need to. If it is all brevado then I want him to know other people will try help him here like he has helped others.

----------


## joachim

> artistas unbridled optimisim and false bravado make me *violently ill*.  I want to throw this coffee mug at him


 agreed.
and pilofocus will be a dissapointment anyway. and much too late with all delays.

----------


## Artista

*Hi Tedwuji !*

I am approx at a NW-5 ,,*not full fledged anymore because of the Finasteride.*
You can see a few pics on page 15 and page 18 of my thread* 'Artista and Finasteride'* 
I was impressed to compare the pics of my crown area(page 18)from 2013 to 2015  because I would never really want to give to much consideration or focus on my crown area before.
As long as I was still holding on to my frontal hairs  framing I was OK with it overall.
*But to see that Fin' has been and is STILL improving my crown is so cool to know*.

Thanks guys for your responses,,,in time I FEEL that Dr Wesley Pilofocus science will have a much much better approach to hair treatments for us all.
*Hey there Barfacan* , I dont know if you are being serious or not but your comment here was OK .
I didnt take any offense to it. Afterall I am an adult,,lol. 
There are a percentage of (especially young men) that would become overly emotional about this sort of thing. 
Not saying that you are* Barfacan* --hang in there bro,,all will be well..

----------


## Artista

*Hi Tedwuji !*

I am approx at a NW-5 ,,*not full fledged anymore because of the Finasteride.*
You can see a few pics on page 15 and page 18 of my thread* 'Artista and Finasteride'* 
I was impressed to compare the pics of my crown area(page 18)from 2013 to 2015  because I would never really want to give to much consideration or focus on my crown area before.
As long as I was still holding on to my frontal hairs  framing I was OK with it overall.
*But to see that Fin' has been and is STILL improving my crown is so cool to know*.

Thanks guys for your responses,,,in time I FEEL that Dr Wesley Pilofocus science will have a much much better approach to hair treatments for us all.
*Hey there Barfacan* , I dont know if you are being serious or not but your comment here was OK .
I didnt take any offense to it. Afterall I am an adult,,lol. 
There are a percentage of (especially young men) that would become overly emotional about this sort of thing. 
Not saying that you are* Barfacan* --hang in there bro,,all will be well..

----------


## tedwuji

> *Hi Tedwuji !*
> 
> I am approx at a NW-5 ,,*not full fledged anymore because of the Finasteride.*
> You can see a few pics on page 15 and page 18 of my thread* 'Artista and Finasteride'* 
> I was impressed to compare the pics of my crown area(page 18)from 2013 to 2015  because I would never really want to give to much consideration or focus on my crown area before.
> As long as I was still holding on to my frontal hairs  framing I was OK with it overall.
> *But to see that Fin' has been and is STILL improving my crown is so cool to know*.
> 
> Thanks guys for your responses,,,in time I FEEL that Dr Wesley Pilofocus science will have a much much better approach to hair treatments for us all.
> ...


 nice reply Artista, keep us posted brother.

----------


## Artista

*I WILL Ted' I promise you -thanks bro!!*

----------


## garethbale

> artistas unbridled optimisim and false bravado make me *violently ill*.  I want to throw this coffee mug at him


 Stop behaving like such a whiny little bitch.  Just because your football team hands everything to you on a plate, doesn't mean Pilofocus should as well.

----------


## barfacan

I dont believe you've even read my username correctly, mr. Bale

----------


## tedwuji

> *I WILL Ted' I promise you -thanks bro!!*


 Cool!

----------


## garethbale

> I dont believe you've even read my username correctly, mr. Bale


 haha...balls!  I look like a bit of an idiot now I guess...

sorry about that

----------


## tedwuji

> The piloscope is now ready for limited clinical use in a select group of patients.  Development and testing of the device that enables select harvesting of the stem-cell containing portion of hair follicles without traumatizing the overlying skin surface has led us to this point.  The company (Pilofocus) overview can be seen here.
> 
> Beginning at the end of July 2015, a handful of patients will be able to undergo very limited surgical hair restoration with this method.  The cases will initially involve transplantation of approximately 100-200 follicular units.  Although this "scarless surgical" method will eventually be made available to all hair types, patients most suitable for _the initial_ piloscopic procedures are those who have previously undergone follicular unit transplantation (FUT) as the instrument will harvest donor hair adjacent to their donor scar.  There is no charge for patients selected to take part in these initial, small pilosocpic procedures.
> 
> Please email, Barbara, our office manager at info@drcarloswesley.com or call 844-PILOFOCUS (1-844-745-6362) for more information.


 End of July is near...    :Smile:

----------


## censur

Dr Wesley, I know this is really hard to answer. But could you please give us just some kind of rough approximation of how the time schedule for pilofocus looks like?
First trial to start in juli 2015. If we assume the results from the trials are satisfying, how will you proceeed from there?

Is it realistic that pilofocus treatments will be commercially available for patients at your clinic during 2017 *IF* the clinical trials work out as well as planned?

It would just be very, very good for me and many others to know this.
I understand that delays are very possible, but hopefully you still have some approximations in mind, I assume.
Thank you very much.

----------


## tedwuji

> Dr Wesley, I know this is really hard to answer. But could you please give us just some kind of rough approximation of how the time schedule for piloficus looks like?
> First trial to start in juli 2015. If we assume the results from the trials are satisfying, how will you proceeed from there?
> 
> Is it realistic that piloficus treatments will be commercially available for patients at your clinic during 2017 *IF* the clinical trials work out as well as planned?
> 
> It would just be very, very good for me and many others to know this.
> I understand that delays are very possible, but hopefully you still have some approximations in mind, I assume.
> Thank you very much.


 

2017 is our year.

----------


## Slam1523

> 2017 is our year.


 Just out if curiosity, how many people are excited about this if there ends up being no regeneration?

----------


## Javert

> Just out if curiosity, how many people are excited about this if there ends up being no regeneration?


 No scarring + increased survival rate would make it a huge win in my book. Worst case you can move more hair from the donor area, cut the sides and back close (1 or 0), grow out the top.

----------


## tedwuji

> Just out if curiosity, how many people are excited about this if there ends up being no regeneration?


 I am because I'm an early Norwood 3, five years stabilized with finasteride. I don't need regeneration. I need to fix my hairline without a scar.

----------


## tedwuji

> No scarring + increased survival rate would make it a huge win in my book. Worst case you can move more hair from the donor area, cut the sides and back close (1 or 0), grow out the top.


 Valid. ^

----------


## Slam1523

> Valid. ^


 I've been taking propecia for around 8 years and I've noticed for about a year now my hairline slowly going back to a nw3...  It may be short sited to assume finasteride will always halt one's hair loss, and to go all in with a hairline with that assumption...  I guess if you have no hesitation in your mind of getting a hair transplant this sounds money, but I guess I've gotten my hopes up with replicel, and lauster thinking something much much much better could be here in the next 3-5 years...

----------


## tedwuji

> I've been taking propecia for around 8 years and I've noticed for about a year now my hairline slowly going back to a nw3...  It may be short sited to assume finasteride will always halt one's hair loss, and to go all in with a hairline with that assumption...  I guess if you have no hesitation in your mind of getting a hair transplant this sounds money, but I guess I've gotten my hopes up with replicel, and lauster thinking something much much much better could be here in the next 3-5 years...


 Yeah, Replicel might come through and when it does a Pilofocus user would still be able to take advantage of it and walk away scar-free at that. 

and finasteride will not halt anyone's loss forever.

----------


## barfacan

If there is something (WITHOUT ANY SIDES) that can STOP further hairloss within the next 5 years, then i think i'll make it.

after that its transplants+other new treatments, if they come out.  Will finally be able to experience adult life without baldness.  Probably cost 50 grand though.  What a trip

----------


## tedwuji

> If there is something (WITHOUT ANY SIDES) that can STOP further hairloss within the next 5 years, then i think i'll make it.
> 
> after that its transplants+other new treatments, if they come out.  Will finally be able to experience adult life without baldness.  Probably cost 50 grand though.  What a trip


 Sounds good. lol

----------


## tedwuji

> The piloscope is now ready for limited clinical use in a select group of patients.  Development and testing of the device that enables select harvesting of the stem-cell containing portion of hair follicles without traumatizing the overlying skin surface has led us to this point.  The company (Pilofocus) overview can be seen here.
> 
> Beginning at the end of July 2015, a handful of patients will be able to undergo very limited surgical hair restoration with this method.  The cases will initially involve transplantation of approximately 100-200 follicular units.  Although this "scarless surgical" method will eventually be made available to all hair types, patients most suitable for _the initial_ piloscopic procedures are those who have previously undergone follicular unit transplantation (FUT) as the instrument will harvest donor hair adjacent to their donor scar.  There is no charge for patients selected to take part in these initial, small pilosocpic procedures.
> 
> Please email, Barbara, our office manager at info@drcarloswesley.com or call 844-PILOFOCUS (1-844-745-6362) for more information.


 
end of july has passed.

----------


## JayM

Artista, still no news on when you will be getting some new hair?

----------


## hellouser

Why is progress on this STILL this embarrassingly slow? Just release it already, jesus christ, this is pathetic.

----------


## tedwuji

> Artista, still no news on when you will be getting some new hair?


 ?

----------


## tedwuji

> Why is progress on this STILL this embarrassingly slow? Just release it already, jesus christ, this is pathetic.


 Come on man, there are understandably a lot of tweaks to finess with something like this. And if it offers everything suggested, it will be well worth the wait. However, the end of July was supposed to be the beginning of small trials (100 grafts). We should be given an update on that fairly soon...

----------


## champpy

Late august now. Anyone heard a peep about the 100 graft trials?

----------


## hellouser

> Late august now. Anyone heard a peep about the 100 graft trials?


 I wouldnt be surprised if there were (yet again) more DELAYS.... for whatever reason.

----------


## Kiwi

Hehe - maybe they are doing their current trials in mice :P

----------


## tedwuji

> Late august now. Anyone heard a peep about the 100 graft trials?


 Should be direct news any day now, or at least Artista coming to tell us somethin.

----------


## champpy

Man tedwuji, i hope youre right. For petes sake i just want something to look forward to. Piloscopy and replicel have had waaaay to many delays. I dont know what to make of it. Plenty of volunteers are willing i assume. Ground work for the procedure has been laid. Whats the deal?

Im going to be needing a transplant in the next two yrs and im praying this is approved by then, but at this rate.....f me

----------


## tedwuji

> Man tedwuji, i hope youre right. For petes sake i just want something to look forward to. Piloscopy and replicel have had waaaay to many delays. I dont know what to make of it. Plenty of volunteers are willing i assume. Ground work for the procedure has been laid. Whats the deal?
> 
> Im going to be needing a transplant in the next two yrs and im praying this is approved by then, but at this rate.....f me


 im in the same boat as u. i want a transplant in the next 3 years.

----------


## Javert

> im in the same boat as u. i want a transplant in the next 3 years.


 This.

----------


## Javert

This is an email I recieved. 

July 8, 2015

Thank you for your interest expressed on the Pilofocus website.

The piloscope is now ready for limited clinical use in a select group of patients. Development and testing of the device that enables select harvesting of the stem-cell containing portion of hair follicles without traumatizing the overlying skin surface has led us to this point. The company (Pilofocus) overview can be seen here.

Beginning at the end of July 2015, a handful of patients will be able to undergo very limited surgical hair restoration with this method. The cases will initially involve transplantation of approximately 100-200 follicular units. Although this "scarless surgical" method will eventually be made available to all hair types, patients most suitable for the initial piloscopic procedures are those who have previously undergone follicular unit transplantation (FUT) as the instrument will harvest donor hair adjacent to their donor scar. There is no charge for patients selected to take part in these initial, small pilosocpic procedures.

Please email, Barbara, our office manager at info@drcarloswesley.com or call 844-PILOFOCUS (1-844-745-6362) for more information.

----------


## Swooping

> Man tedwuji, i hope youre right. For petes sake i just want something to look forward to. Piloscopy and replicel have had waaaay to many delays. I dont know what to make of it. Plenty of volunteers are willing i assume. Ground work for the procedure has been laid. Whats the deal?
> 
> Im going to be needing a transplant in the next two yrs and im praying this is approved by then, but at this rate.....f me


 Don't worry if it doesn't work out just get a normal FUE from a good doc. Has brought me to being a Norwood 1 now. Should have made the decision way earlier!

----------


## brocktherock

If this works it'll mean you can use like twice as many grafts for the same price as fue or more. Even if it's perfect, itll be way more expensive than anyone can afford

----------


## Carlos Wesley, MD

I'll be presenting an update on the development of our surgical device (the piloscope) as well as early phase clinical testing at this year's ISHRS Meeting in Chicago.

The updated conference program can be *viewed here*.

----------


## champpy

Dr. Wesley,
Can you at least let us know if the 100 graft trials have begun yet? I think we are all very anxious to know if its started or on hold?
Thanks a million

----------


## tedwuji

> I'll be presenting an update on the development of our surgical device (the piloscope) as well as early phase clinical testing at this year's ISHRS Meeting in Chicago.
> 
> The updated conference program can be *viewed here*.


 Great. We will be waiting.

----------


## tedwuji

> Dr. Wesley,
> Can you at least let us know if the 100 graft trials have begun yet? I think we are all very anxious to know if its started or on hold?
> Thanks a million


 I believe they have started.

----------


## Renee

Swooping is your doctor in Los Angeles?

----------


## Swooping

> Swooping is your doctor in Los Angeles?


 Nope, Dr. Hakan Doganay in Turkey. Why?

----------


## joachim

> Don't worry if it doesn't work out just get a normal FUE from a good doc. Has brought me to being a Norwood 1 now. Should have made the decision way earlier!


 which NW have you been before? how many grafts did you transplant?

----------


## Swooping

> which NW have you been before? how many grafts did you transplant?


 2835! I have made a in depth topic actually on another site with pictures and stuff, doubt I can link it here.  I would say I was a NW3? Anyway in short so you can be your own judge; 


Graft breakdown (thin hair) 
Single: 835
Double: 1200
Triple: 800
________________
Total: 2835 grafts

Punch size: 0.7mm , 4mm length

Implantation: Choi pen 0.6 & 0.8mm 





Hours before OP: http://s27.postimg.org/xh4h4n6pv/OP_day.jpg


Pre and immediately post OP;  http://s2.postimg.org/ygwwrdhbd/Hakan_preview_big.jpg


14 days post OP:  http://s30.postimg.org/cqzpwjasx/14days_post_op.jpg


7 months currently: http://s1.postimg.org/7ybxo0e3j/7months2.jpg



Let's hope that Pilofocus will prove to be better than FUE, completely lack off  scarring and increased yield (less variability) will be very nice.

----------


## joachim

> 2835! I have made a in depth topic actually on another site with pictures and stuff, doubt I can link it here. Anyway in short so you can be your own judge; 
> 
> 
> Graft breakdown (thin hair) 
> Single: 835
> Double: 1200
> Triple: 800
> ________________
> Total: 2835 grafts
> ...


 looks nice so far. but what if your hairloss progresses further? how old are you by the way?

if your previous NW status was stable with no further loss, then i would say you're already saved for at least the next 5 years. why are you lurking on these forum with a NW1?

----------


## BrianH123

Wow swooping those look like great results. How much did that all cost and where was it done? If you previously posted on another thread I'll be glad to check that out too... Losing hope , and hair, fast!

----------


## Swooping

> looks nice so far. but what if your hairloss progresses further? how old are you by the way?
> 
> if your previous NW status was stable with no further loss, then i would say you're already saved for at least the next 5 years. why are you lurking on these forum with a NW1?


 Thanks. I'm 26 now. I'm lucky that I react both pretty well too anti-androgens or 5ar2 inhibitors. However I'm bound to treatments no doubt. If my hair loss progresses further though I have about 2.5K grafts left, perhaps slightly more. By using treatments I should be probably save for some years yes. Being bound to treatments isn't ideal though. I too hope for better treatments. For instance I would love to have a shot in my head and maintain my hair with that for a year or more. A cure would be even better obviously. Furthermore I'm still highly interested in (hair follicle) biology and enjoy (scientific) discussions. I do spend less though than I used to just because I'm at more at "peace" now with my hair situation, but it still keeps me busy! 




> Wow swooping those look like great results. How much did that all cost and where was it done? If you previously posted on another thread I'll be glad to check that out too... Losing hope , and hair, fast!


 Keep strong man! Fight AGA ! I have put a topic up for you here; https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...418#post216418.

----------


## diffuseloser

Awesome results Swooping. Congratulations. Looks like you have the kind of hair loss that is ideal for a HT.  Unfortunately, I'm diffuse and have been advised against it. I'd say your good for at least another 5 years.

----------


## Swooping

> Awesome results Swooping. Congratulations. Looks like you have the kind of hair loss that is ideal for a HT.  Unfortunately, I'm diffuse and have been advised against it. I'd say your good for at least another 5 years.


 Thanks man. Yeah I should be good for a few years, at least I hope so. Diffuse make things tricky but I have seen some great results to though. It's just more risky in my opinion. There are some great doctors who are great in grafting between hair.

----------


## Tenma

> Thanks man. Yeah I should be good for a few years, at least I hope so. Diffuse make things tricky but I have seen some great results to though. It's just more risky in my opinion. There are some great doctors who are great in grafting between hair.


 Greats results, swoop. I saw the before and after pics and they are really amazing.

Are you planning to stay on RU only? in my opinion, a 5ar inhibitor like dut + a dht blocker should do better. DHT and T will be at castrate levels inside the HF. 

thats like 20 years of good hair lol

----------


## Swooping

> Greats results, swoop. I saw the before and after pics and they are really amazing.
> 
> Are you planning to stay on RU only? in my opinion, a 5ar inhibitor like dut + a dht blocker should do better. DHT and T will be at castrate levels inside the HF. 
> 
> thats like 20 years of good hair lol


 Thanks Tenma. I'm doing a bit of trial & error with both RU & FIN now actually. Ideally I want to go for a minimum maintenance treatment. But yeah I agree DUT + RU is so strong can't possibly lose on that lol. My goal is to stay above baseline constantly if my hair gets worse I will just increase my regimen strength  :Smile: .

----------


## Tenma

> Thanks Tenma. My goal is to stay above baseline constantly if my hair gets worse I will just increase my regimen strength .


 Its a good plan, man. Best of luck!

----------


## tedwuji

PiloFocus

----------


## barfacan

Nore like PillowFocus because that shit'll only be available in your dreams

----------


## tedwuji

> Nore like PillowFocus because that shit'll only be available in your dreams


 LOL

best comment on this thread.

----------


## Tomtom21

Wasnt carlos wesley supposed to provide a presentation update of his small scale clinical trials today? Anybody have any news or links to his presentation at the 23rd isrhs today?

----------


## Tomtom21

Wasnt there supposed to be a presentation or update on pilofocus as per dr carlos wesley yesterday in Chicago? Anyone hear or find anything?

----------


## Carlos Wesley, MD

Hi, all.

The Bald Truth recently posted highlights from my lecture delivered in Chicago last week at the International Society of Hair Restoration Surgery conference.

Here's the *link to their thread*.

Enjoy!

----------


## Artista

*Hi Dr. Wesley!* 
I wished that we could have met up while you were here in Chicago!
I have so much to do at home , at work and in my art studio !
Of course, once you ad me on to your Phase Testing, I WILL find time for it(of course-lol)
Cheers to you

----------


## Occulus

> Hi, all.
> 
> The Bald Truth recently posted highlights from my lecture delivered in Chicago last week at the International Society of Hair Restoration Surgery conference.
> 
> Here's the *link to their thread*.
> 
> Enjoy!


 Dr. Wesley, that presentation was amazing.  You should be very, very proud of what you've accomplished - few can claim to have changed paradigms, and that's exactly what you've done.  I can only imagine how transformative this will be.  I wonder if you have any plans to partner with researchers in regenerative medicine to see if the introduction of other protocols to your procedure could encourage significant donor-site regrowth?

----------


## tedwuji

> Hi, all.
> 
> The Bald Truth recently posted highlights from my lecture delivered in Chicago last week at the International Society of Hair Restoration Surgery conference.
> 
> Here's the *link to their thread*.
> 
> Enjoy!


 Ok

----------


## Swooping

Thanks for the presentation. 

There is no doubt anymore that hair follicles have the capability to regenerate.

Quote from other doc;




> The summary to this initial study is that transected follicles within partially transected grafts in FUE have about 50% potential to grow mature hair. In other words, only about half of the transection rate in FUE actually corresponds to amount of the wasted hair, assuming that none of the transected follicles left behind at the donor area grows back mature hair.
> 
> Interestingly, there was another poster presentation by Dr. Jean Devroye which was aimed at investigating what the growth rate is at the donor area with these transected follicles. He totally transected the top half of follicular units to find a 60% growth at the donor area. He stated that this was a bad consequence of transections. However, if we combine the two studies we actually see that there may not be any loss of hair caused by partial transections in FUE at all.


 I'll go even as far as saying that this will be highly likely the next step in hair transplant surgery to provide a "functional cure" for everybody before regenerative therapies will set ground. At least such is my prediction. The proof of concept is there. More experimentation and work just needs to be done to achieve higher regeneration rates and yield.

----------


## Occulus

> Thanks for the presentation. 
> 
> There is no doubt anymore that hair follicles have the capability to regenerate.
> 
> Quote from other doc;
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go even as far as saying that this will be highly likely the next step in hair transplant surgery to provide a "functional cure" for everybody before regenerative therapies will set ground. At least such is my prediction. The proof of concept is there. More experimentation and work just needs to be done to achieve higher regeneration rates and yield.


  I agree.  It may prove easier to get follicles to regenerate than it is to grow them de novo. By developing transplant techniques that create a better environment for regrowth and combining them with protocols that encourage that regrowth, you have effectively found a cure (albeit an inelegant one).  I would love to see piloscopy combined with Acell, prp or any other of the known protocols that have shown anecdotal evidence to encourage regrowth.  

What else I like about piloscopy is that it leaves the scalp relatively undamaged.  What has kept me from a transplant is a concern that the damage done through traditional techniques will prevent any future protocols from working due to the fibrous scaring that HTs cause.  Piloscopy seems to keep that sort of damage to a minimum.

I really hope piloscopy becomes available within he next few years.

----------


## Renee

Is it correct to say with this method there will be regeneration in the donor area?

----------


## nameless

> Hi, all.
> 
> The Bald Truth recently posted highlights from my lecture delivered in Chicago last week at the International Society of Hair Restoration Surgery conference.
> 
> Here's the *link to their thread*.
> 
> Enjoy!


 
I can't get into the utube presentation. It says password required. It would be nice if you could make it possible for someone to see the presentation without the person having to go through a bunch of rigmarole.

----------


## joachim

we already know that hair follicle regneration from two splitted halves is possible, but what many seem to forget is the resulting diameter of the regenerated follicles.
until now nobody was able to regenerate a follicle with nearly the same diameter. the diameter was in all cases around 30 to 50% thinner.
a 30% smaller diameter means that the overall volume of the single hair is halved. it looks extremely thin then. diameter is what gives the hair robustness and volume.

so, if dr. wesley can't regenerate the splitted halves with at least 90% of it's initial diameter, then it's totally useless. i'm not sure if acell and similar mixtures are able to do that.

i think, donor regeneration is a dead end. 
if wesley could achieve the required 90% diameter consistently, then it would be a defacto cure.
if not, then pilofocus is almost pointless anyway, like hair transplants in general. 
i hope the era of hair transplants will end in a few years when we finally see the real cure happing (with wounding or iPS approach).
i'm sick of discussing stone-age treatments like hair transplants.

----------


## Trouse5858

> we already know that hair follicle regneration from two splitted halves is possible, but what many seem to forget is the resulting diameter of the regenerated follicles.
> until now nobody was able to regenerate a follicle with nearly the same diameter. the diameter was in all cases around 30 to 50% thinner.
> a 30% smaller diameter means that the overall volume of the single hair is halved. it looks extremely thin then. diameter is what gives the hair robustness and volume.
> 
> so, if dr. wesley can't regenerate the splitted halves with at least 90% of it's initial diameter, then it's totally useless. i'm not sure if acell and similar mixtures are able to do that.
> 
> i think, donor regeneration is a dead end. 
> if wesley could achieve the required 90% diameter consistently, then it would be a defacto cure.
> if not, then pilofocus is almost pointless anyway, like hair transplants in general. 
> ...


 That's a pretty bold take on transplants. They've come a long way in a relatively short period. Saying that they're 'pointless' isn't really fair. Have you seen how much better a guy like Wes Welker looks? You wouldn't be able to tell he ever had thinning hair. Transplants are certainly limited, but they've also made a lot of guys look much, much better IMO

----------


## joachim

> That's a pretty bold take on transplants. They've come a long way in a relatively short period. Saying that they're 'pointless' isn't really fair. Have you seen how much better a guy like Wes Welker looks? You wouldn't be able to tell he ever had thinning hair. Transplants are certainly limited, but they've also made a lot of guys look much, much better IMO


 true. but the limitations is what makes me angry. also, many transplants have gone wrong in the past, with unsatisfying or even horrifying results. 
there are only a handful of HT docs on the world who can create good results. that alone is a pain in the a.s.s.
if you are new to the HT world and don't do research for weeks and months in forums like this, the chance is very high to get a HT done with bad results. happened to two of my friends.

and with HTs being pointless, i mean that in a few years with stem cell or wounding approaches leading to a cure, transplants will be soon a thing of the past. it's only an intermediate step until the full cure is here. simply because there is no other and better option.

this is similar to hybrid cars which have always been pointless because everyone knew at that time already that only the full-electric car is the future. hybrid cars are fuc* ing complex and expensive, but the industry tried to bridge the gap until electric cars get mainstream. tesla did the first step already and showed the world how to do it. now the others have to catch up and in a few years, when the battery price is reduced to a reasonable price, then there's no other way to go.
and still, some desperate car makers like toyota are trying to push their hydrogen fuel cell cars as the next revolution. this is just dumb, but also a kind of intermediate step to try push some good revenue for another 10 years.

and now, the time has come that HTs and pilofocus are getting more and more pointless. only a matter of years, but soon the waiting game and nightmare will be over.

----------


## Hemo

> true. but the limitations is what makes me angry. also, many transplants have gone wrong in the past, with unsatisfying or even horrifying results. 
> there are only a handful of HT docs on the world who can create good results. that alone is a pain in the a.s.s.
> if you are new to the HT world and don't do research for weeks and months in forums like this, the chance is very high to get a HT done with bad results. happened to two of my friends.
> 
> and with HTs being pointless, i mean that in a few years with stem cell or wounding approaches leading to a cure, transplants will be soon a thing of the past. it's only an intermediate step until the full cure is here. simply because there is no other and better option.
> 
> this is similar to hybrid cars which have always been pointless because everyone knew at that time already that only the full-electric car is the future. hybrid cars are fuc* ing complex and expensive, but the industry tried to bridge the gap until electric cars get mainstream. tesla did the first step already and showed the world how to do it. now the others have to catch up and in a few years, when the battery price is reduced to a reasonable price, then there's no other way to go.
> and still, some desperate car makers like toyota are trying to push their hydrogen fuel cell cars as the next revolution. this is just dumb, but also a kind of intermediate step to try push some good revenue for another 10 years.
> 
> and now, the time has come that HTs and pilofocus are getting more and more pointless. only a matter of years, but soon the waiting game and nightmare will be over.


 
Why do you (and others) consistently say "only a few more years"?  There is absolutely nothing that's shown promising results in humans that are equal to or better than fin, minox or a HT.  Sure, there are a few things that look promising (scientifically), but can you name one product that actually has results available that look good?  It's good to be positive, but I see a HT as being the only long-term option for awhile (especially when you consider they're still improving), though I hope I'm wrong.

----------


## Occulus

> true. but the limitations is what makes me angry. also, many transplants have gone wrong in the past, with unsatisfying or even horrifying results. 
> there are only a handful of HT docs on the world who can create good results. that alone is a pain in the a.s.s.
> if you are new to the HT world and don't do research for weeks and months in forums like this, the chance is very high to get a HT done with bad results. happened to two of my friends.
> 
> and with HTs being pointless, i mean that in a few years with stem cell or wounding approaches leading to a cure, transplants will be soon a thing of the past. it's only an intermediate step until the full cure is here. simply because there is no other and better option.
> 
> this is similar to hybrid cars which have always been pointless because everyone knew at that time already that only the full-electric car is the future. hybrid cars are fuc* ing complex and expensive, but the industry tried to bridge the gap until electric cars get mainstream. tesla did the first step already and showed the world how to do it. now the others have to catch up and in a few years, when the battery price is reduced to a reasonable price, then there's no other way to go.
> and still, some desperate car makers like toyota are trying to push their hydrogen fuel cell cars as the next revolution. this is just dumb, but also a kind of intermediate step to try push some good revenue for another 10 years.
> 
> and now, the time has come that HTs and pilofocus are getting more and more pointless. only a matter of years, but soon the waiting game and nightmare will be over.


 You're dreaming if you think a cure is right around the corner.  It's not - it's at least seven to ten years away, and that's if everything goes smoothly.  So until then, what are you going to do? Suffer for an eight of your life while you wait for something that may or may not arrive?  Some people don't feel like wasting a good chunk of the best years of their life when there is a viable option in the form of a hair transplant?  Transplants can be transformative in a way that no other current treatments can be.  There are drawbacks, but Piloscopy seems to address at least on of the big ones - scars.

----------


## Renee

I agree with hemo. All the cell based therapies are still in the research phase except for replicel. Dr wesley has achieved a monumental feet in hair restoration industry and We should all be thankful to him. His method will drive down the cost of fue and fut procedures dramatically. On the other hand, doctors who offer his method will charge a premium. 

Scarless hair transplant is huge, piloscopy here I come!!

----------


## Swooping

> we already know that hair follicle regneration from two splitted halves is possible, but what many seem to forget is the resulting diameter of the regenerated follicles.
> until now nobody was able to regenerate a follicle with nearly the same diameter. the diameter was in all cases around 30 to 50% thinner.
> a 30% smaller diameter means that the overall volume of the single hair is halved. it looks extremely thin then. diameter is what gives the hair robustness and volume.
> 
> so, if dr. wesley can't regenerate the splitted halves with at least 90% of it's initial diameter, then it's totally useless. i'm not sure if acell and similar mixtures are able to do that.
> 
> i think, donor regeneration is a dead end. 
> if wesley could achieve the required 90% diameter consistently, then it would be a defacto cure.
> if not, then pilofocus is almost pointless anyway, like hair transplants in general. 
> ...


 The italian study notes the following (http://www.researchgate.net/publicat...ons_Involved);




> We found that the caliber of hairs re-generated from entire follicles was *96.1%* with respect to original donor hairs (*100%*). The new hairs obtained from bisected follicles were slightly finer than the donor hairs, although we found no difference in caliber between regenerated hairs de-rived from the upper (75.378.2%) or lower portion (74.474.1%) (Table 2).


 This means only a ~5% decrease of hair caliber.. Not much at all. 

Hair transplants furthermore have come a long way imo. Good results are indistinguishable. I agree with you that regenerative therapies are really taking up pace now and will eventually provide a cure. However this will still take pretty damn long unfortunately. Donor doubling would be indeed a defacto cure and extremely awesome. Perhaps a reality someday perhaps a dream. However the proof of concept is there and the best thing is that hair transplant surgeons have access to perfect biological models; humans. So they can rapidly trial & error. Way better than rodent models. 

I already applaud FUT level graft quality and scarless surgery though.

----------


## Swooping

Btw Joachim you are right my mistake sorry. The decrease of diameter by duplication seems indeed bigger 25%, not 5%!

----------


## joachim

> Btw Joachim you are right my mistake sorry. The decrease of diameter by duplication seems indeed bigger 25%, not 5%!


 yes, that's the problem. 75% of the initial diameter sounds like a good deal, but in fact it's reducing the volume of the hair to poor 56%, practically halved volume, also less robust.
the only hope is that acell or other miracle compounds can change that.

additionally, i see another problem: when nigam came up with the donor doubling approach, i always wondered how would he guarantee that he inserts the bisected tiny halve (the lower portion, where only the dermal papilla is attached) into the recipient slits the right way? if you insert it the wrong way (pointing downwards) then you would have an ingrown hair which would be a huge problem. (there was a forum member here who experienced that horrible situation with many follicles because nigam worked with a choi implanter and during insertion the graft flipped and changed its direction, suddenly pointing downwards). was it boldy, who experienced that? i don't remember exactly. doctors couldn't help him and there's no way to find out where those hairs are located, to pull them out again.
i guess boldy has to live with that situation forever, causing pain and inflammation. 
since that horrible event we never heard back from this user. has anybody heard from him in the meantime?

so now imagine you have to insert a tiny piece of dermal papilla into the slit with the right direction. theres no guarantee one can do that with 100% certainty.

so when dr. wesley manages to achieve regeneration with no significant reduction of diameter, then he has to figure out how to precisely place that bisected dermal papilla into the recipient sites.

BUT with pilofocus he could have an advantage now. because he comes from below the skin, he also extracts a nice portion of the underlying adipose (fat), which is beautifully yellow  :Wink:  so it could be much easier to insert that portion, where the doc just have to be careful to put the yellow end first into the slit. still, there's potential for human error, but it's definitely easier with the yellow pudding attached to the papilla.

----------


## joachim

by the way, there is an easy explanation for this phenomenon on reduced diameter.
more than a year ago there was this researcher from jahoda's team, who found this forum and stayed for a few weeks to answer us some questions. i don't remember his name and i'm too lazy to search for that thread. however, he said this:

the hair diameter is directly related to the number of DP cells in the hair follicle. each follicle contains about 1000 to 2000 DP cells, if i remember correctly (but the number doesn't matter anyway).

if you split the hair follicle into two halves, then you split the number of cells. so lets say each halve then has around 500 cells afterwards. this results in a smaller diameter of course. yes, the bisected follicle can repair itself, to continue functioning after that, but you didn't force the DP cells to multiply themselves during that split. it may happen that some percentage of the cells really start dividing and multiplying themselves to some extent, but i wouldn't say they restore exactly all the lost 500 cells. 

and now acell must come into play, as it is said to exactly promote those regenerative capability (maybe you remember the story of the man with the regrown finger, almost like a salamander, only with acell).
acell seems to magically tell or force the cells to regenerate the previos state of cells, which seems to be stored somehow in the cells, like a memory.
so if those DP cells multiply themselves again, to reach the previous number of 1000 cells, then we can expect full thickness of the diameter again.

not impossible in my opinion, but not yet proven. dr. wesley has to hurry up finally.

----------


## stayhopeful

Reply from Wesley's office: 

Thanks to a recent $2.2M research grant, piloscopy is now likely scheduled to be made available with FDA Clearance in a few months.  Not only will new patients benefit from this technique, but even patients undergoing current techniques (FUT and FUE) will benefit from this novel approach in a subsequent session.

----------


## tedwuji

> Reply from Wesley's office: 
> 
> Thanks to a recent $2.2M research grant, piloscopy is now likely scheduled to be made available with FDA Clearance in a few months.  Not only will new patients benefit from this technique, but even patients undergoing current techniques (FUT and FUE) will benefit from this novel approach in a subsequent session.


 Old news.

----------


## Renee

My question is how did he manage to get FDA approval so quick?

----------


## hellouser

> My question is how did he manage to get FDA approval so quick?


 He didn't, Pilofocus has been on his agenda for about 5 years.

----------


## Hemo

> Reply from Wesley's office: 
> 
> Thanks to a recent $2.2M research grant, piloscopy is now likely scheduled to be made available with FDA Clearance in a few months.  Not only will new patients benefit from this technique, but even patients undergoing current techniques (FUT and FUE) will benefit from this novel approach in a subsequent session.


 This is the same canned message they've been giving for awhile.  I believe I got it back in Feb, when they also said they would start with true clinical trials (with 100 grafts) over the summer.

----------


## stayhopeful

> This is the same canned message they've been giving for a while.  I believe I got it back in Feb, when they also said they would start with true clinical trials (with 100 grafts) over the summer.


 
That's very disturbing that the office in the name of Dr. Wesley is disseminating unfactual information.   

I sincerely hope Dr. Wesley sees this forum and addresses this issue as soon as possible

----------


## Swooping

> by the way, there is an easy explanation for this phenomenon on reduced diameter.
> more than a year ago there was this researcher from jahoda's team, who found this forum and stayed for a few weeks to answer us some questions. i don't remember his name and i'm too lazy to search for that thread. however, he said this:
> 
> the hair diameter is directly related to the number of DP cells in the hair follicle. each follicle contains about 1000 to 2000 DP cells, if i remember correctly (but the number doesn't matter anyway).
> 
> if you split the hair follicle into two halves, then you split the number of cells. so lets say each halve then has around 500 cells afterwards. this results in a smaller diameter of course. yes, the bisected follicle can repair itself, to continue functioning after that, but you didn't force the DP cells to multiply themselves during that split. it may happen that some percentage of the cells really start dividing and multiplying themselves to some extent, but i wouldn't say they restore exactly all the lost 500 cells. 
> 
> and now acell must come into play, as it is said to exactly promote those regenerative capability (maybe you remember the story of the man with the regrown finger, almost like a salamander, only with acell).
> acell seems to magically tell or force the cells to regenerate the previos state of cells, which seems to be stored somehow in the cells, like a memory.
> ...


 Yes you are correct DP size does correlate with hair follicle size and type and it also acts as a instructive niche to many cell types including progenitors.  However the funny thing is when you dissect a hair follicle horizontally you don´t touch the DP, it stays intact. Every study or proof of concept has shown horizontal cut being able to yield regeneration. Yet is seems to grow thinner which is interesting.You make some good points indeed with things that would need to be overcome. With the diameter of hair and implantation being a huge focus. Thanks.

----------


## kirklandism

**Promotional post removed.**

----------


## kirklandism

I had an opportunity to chat with Dr. Wesley on October 1 and here are some of the highlights of the interview:

- best case scenario, piloscopy begins to roll out in 2 years. It will be a controlled release, meaning that Dr. Wesley will start training a couple of trusted doctors, get their feedback on the instrumentation and technique, make adjustments if required, then continue to add doctors to the training sessions until such a time that he feels that most of the current hurdles have been overcome.
- I can assume that these hurdles are primarily with the instrumentation. He is creating new instruments that will improve upon the technique. The engineering involved is complicated, there are many variables at play in doing piloscopy and each iteration of engineering the instruments overcome each variable.
- there is no guarantee of donor regeneration with this technique but given that existing studies show that when transecting a follicle, some growth from the donor site does occur, there is a reasonable assumption that, with this technique, there will be some regeneration. They quality of that regeneration was not discussed but again, given the existing studies, we can presume that the donor hairs will be thinner and finer than the original ones. 
- piloscopy is likely a game-changer in the HT field just like FUE was. Some doctors have already attempted taking grafts from underneath the scalp using endoscopic techniques but the method was too time consuming and too awkward. With new instrumentation, the technique should be viable for extracting large numbers of grafts in a single session. However, it will take time since it requires new instrumentation to pull it off. Both a significant amount of time and money has been expended towards creating these new instruments.

----------


## joachim

OMG, this is crazy. another 2 years for the roll out as best case? so it's safe to say we can add another 6 to 12 months for "unexpected" delays, and here we are. 3 years from now. and dozens of further iterations go improve the instrumentation. i understand that endoscopic instruments, especially new ones, are hard to develop. but after years of development now adding another 2 to 3 years?  pfff...

pilofocus is definitely a write-off, sorry.

----------


## john2399

> I had an opportunity to chat with Dr. Wesley on October 1 and here are some of the highlights of the interview:
> 
> - best case scenario, piloscopy begins to roll out in 2 years. It will be a controlled release, meaning that Dr. Wesley will start training a couple of trusted doctors, get their feedback on the instrumentation and technique, make adjustments if required, then continue to add doctors to the training sessions until such a time that he feels that most of the current hurdles have been overcome.
> - I can assume that these hurdles are primarily with the instrumentation. He is creating new instruments that will improve upon the technique. The engineering involved is complicated, there are many variables at play in doing piloscopy and each iteration of engineering the instruments overcome each variable.
> - there is no guarantee of donor regeneration with this technique but given that existing studies show that when transecting a follicle, some growth from the donor site does occur, there is a reasonable assumption that, with this technique, there will be some regeneration. They quality of that regeneration was not discussed but again, given the existing studies, we can presume that the donor hairs will be thinner and finer than the original ones. 
> - piloscopy is likely a game-changer in the HT field just like FUE was. Some doctors have already attempted taking grafts from underneath the scalp using endoscopic techniques but the method was too time consuming and too awkward. With new instrumentation, the technique should be viable for extracting large numbers of grafts in a single session. However, it will take time since it requires new instrumentation to pull it off. Both a significant amount of time and money has been expended towards creating these new instruments.


 Does this mean 2 years for other doctors? Will he be doing the procedure in his practice beforehand?

----------


## Renee

How do we know this statement by a new forum member is accurate? Dr wesley knows he has to act quick if he wants to make money cause lauster, jahoda/Higgins/christiano, tsuji, shisheido etc are racing towards finding a cure to baldness.

----------


## kirklandism

> How do we know this statement by a new forum member is accurate? Dr wesley knows he has to act quick if he wants to make money cause lauster, jahoda/Higgins/christiano, tsuji, shisheido etc are racing towards finding a cure to baldness.


 I'll assume you're referring to me.

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

Two years is fine. It won't be cheap. I imagine most will need some time to save up money to get it done anyway.

----------


## garethbale

> How do we know this statement by a new forum member is accurate? Dr wesley knows he has to act quick if he wants to make money cause lauster, jahoda/Higgins/christiano, tsuji, shisheido etc are racing towards finding a cure to baldness.


 Dr Wesley has plenty of time on his hands.

Those others you mention will be years before their methods get to market, if at all.

----------


## barfacan

maybe by 2020.

----------


## Swooping

> Dr Wesley has plenty of time on his hands.
> 
> Those others you mention will be years before their methods get to market, if at all.


 Agree. Hair transplant doctors are currently sitting in a very favorable position for the next coming years. 

Even if it will take 2 years from now which is a bit of a disappointment Dr. Wesley has enough time. Also I think that it's better to have everything perfected before releasing the device.

----------


## tedwuji

> maybe by 2020.


 I've been saying since July to wait until 2017, and then we will know more. You can't rush these things...

----------


## Artista

*Dr. Wesley is a very busy and SINCERE doctor!*

*I WILL be at his clinic next month*, November 2015, to be a patient of* his next Phase Testing!!*
*I am quite excited* to be a part of this possibly new scientific *'Game-Changer'* for hair transplantation surgery.

----------


## tedwuji

> *Dr. Wesley is a very busy and SINCERE doctor!*
> 
> *I WILL be at his clinic next month*, November 2015, to be a patient of* his next Phase Testing!!*
> *I am quite excited* to be a part of this possibly new scientific *'Game-Changer'* for hair transplantation surgery.


 Excellent, keep us posted brother!

----------

